# Se l'amante ti risponde così



## ChibiMoon (8 Maggio 2017)

*Se l'amante ti risponde così*

Raramente capita che gli chieda conferme sulla nostra relazione, essendo io una persona molto molto insicura. oggi l'ho fatto, chiedendogli "mi vuoi sempre e mi vuoi sempre bene?" e lui mi fa "certo, ti voglio bene sempre". rendendomi conto che mi ha risposto ad una sola domanda (mentre son due ben separate) gli richiedo "e ti piaccio come sempre?" e lui mi fa "sempre". di tutta risposta faccio "che ti faccio appena stiamo assieme" e lui "anche io!!" ora, so che quando mi risponde in modo sfuggente è perché si trova con la moglie, (infatti dopo quel "anche io" mi ha detto "ci sentiamo dopo") altrimenti è molto più prolisso. ma se un'amante ti risponde così, è brutto segno oppure queste cose le pensa davvero in genere? può essere che a volte sia il traditore a stancarsi di avere un'amante più bella, più giovane e più dolce della moglie, di cui a volte si lamenta? è la mia prima esperienza nel campo, quindi alcune cose per me sono del tutto sconosciute.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2017)

ChibiMoon ha detto:


> Raramente capita che gli chieda conferme sulla nostra relazione, essendo io una persona molto molto insicura. oggi l'ho fatto, chiedendogli "mi vuoi sempre e mi vuoi sempre bene?" e lui mi fa "certo, ti voglio bene sempre". rendendomi conto che mi ha risposto ad una sola domanda (mentre son due ben separate) gli richiedo "e ti piaccio come sempre?" e lui mi fa "sempre". di tutta risposta faccio "che ti faccio appena stiamo assieme" e lui "anche io!!" ora, so che quando mi risponde in modo sfuggente è perché si trova con la moglie, (infatti dopo quel "anche io" mi ha detto "ci sentiamo dopo") altrimenti è molto più prolisso. ma se un'amante ti risponde così, è brutto segno oppure queste cose le pensa davvero in genere? può essere che a volte sia il traditore a stancarsi di avere un'amante più bella, più giovane e più dolce della moglie, di cui a volte si lamenta? è la mia prima esperienza nel campo, quindi alcune cose per me sono del tutto sconosciute.


Benvenuta 
Eh si capita anche che il traditore o traditrice si stanchi dell'amante 
Non mi sembra però che per ora ti devi preoccupare viste le sue risposte


----------



## trilobita (8 Maggio 2017)

Mi ami?Ma quanto mi ami?
Mi pensi?Ma quanto mi pensi?


----------



## Blaise53 (8 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi ami?Ma quanto mi ami?
> Mi pensi?Ma quanto mi pensi?


Ah l'ammore che fa fa'.......


----------



## Skorpio (8 Maggio 2017)

ChibiMoon ha detto:


> Raramente capita che gli chieda conferme sulla nostra relazione, essendo io una persona molto molto insicura. oggi l'ho fatto, chiedendogli "mi vuoi sempre e mi vuoi sempre bene?" e lui mi fa "certo, ti voglio bene sempre". rendendomi conto che mi ha risposto ad una sola domanda (mentre son due ben separate) gli richiedo "e ti piaccio come sempre?" e lui mi fa "sempre". di tutta risposta faccio "che ti faccio appena stiamo assieme" e lui "anche io!!" ora, so che quando mi risponde in modo sfuggente è perché si trova con la moglie, (infatti dopo quel "anche io" mi ha detto "ci sentiamo dopo") altrimenti è molto più prolisso. ma se un'amante ti risponde così, è brutto segno oppure queste cose le pensa davvero in genere? può essere che a volte sia il traditore a stancarsi di avere un'amante più bella, più giovane e più dolce della moglie, di cui a volte si lamenta? è la mia prima esperienza nel campo, quindi alcune cose per me sono del tutto sconosciute.


Mah...

Io qui di preoccupante vedo una amante che parla con l'amante e ci parla "da amante" senza "preoccuparsi" che lui sia solo oppure in compagnia della moglie...

Benvenuta!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi ami?Ma quanto mi ami?
> Mi pensi?Ma quanto mi pensi?


Non era una vecchia pubblicità?


----------



## Foglia (8 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah...
> 
> Io qui di preoccupante vedo una amante che parla con l'amante e ci parla "da amante" senza "preoccuparsi" che lui sia solo oppure in compagnia della moglie...
> 
> Benvenuta!


In effetti...... :mexican:


----------



## ChibiMoon (8 Maggio 2017)

[MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]
Lo può fare perché comunque è una coppia in cui si rispetta la propria privacy, l'uno non guarda il telefono dell'altra. poi ovvio che quando proprio non può me lo dice. 

 [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] 
Grazie della risposta. So che comunque ogni caso è a sè, ma in genere cosa porta un traditore a stancarsi? Non dovrebbe essere l'uomo più completo e felice del mondo nell'avere due donne perfette per lui, sebbene con due ruoli diversi? Da premettere che io in poco più di un anno di relazione non ho mai preteso nulla in più a ciò che lui può darmi, anche perché non ne ho interesse a volerlo.


----------



## nina (8 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> In effetti...... :mexican:


Aggiungo che se il nickname è un riferimento a Sailor Moon, immagino lei abbia all'incirca la mia età... quindi a quanto pare alla mia età la gente fa l'amante, eccome!


----------



## spleen (8 Maggio 2017)

ChibiMoon ha detto:


> Raramente capita che gli chieda conferme sulla nostra relazione, essendo io una persona molto molto insicura. oggi l'ho fatto, chiedendogli "mi vuoi sempre e mi vuoi sempre bene?" e lui mi fa "certo, ti voglio bene sempre". rendendomi conto che mi ha risposto ad una sola domanda (mentre son due ben separate) gli richiedo "e ti piaccio come sempre?" e lui mi fa "sempre". di tutta risposta faccio "che ti faccio appena stiamo assieme" e lui "anche io!!" ora, so che quando mi risponde in modo sfuggente è perché si trova con la moglie, (infatti dopo quel "anche io" mi ha detto "ci sentiamo dopo") altrimenti è molto più prolisso. ma se un'amante ti risponde così, è brutto segno oppure queste cose le pensa davvero in genere? può essere che a volte sia il traditore a stancarsi di avere un'amante più bella, più giovane e più dolce della moglie, di cui a volte si lamenta? è la mia prima esperienza nel campo, quindi alcune cose per me sono del tutto sconosciute.


Il tuo amante è davvero un uomo molto fortunato, ma non nel senso che intendi tu.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2017)

ChibiMoon ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]
> Lo può fare perché comunque è una coppia in cui si rispetta la propria privacy, l'uno non guarda il telefono dell'altra. poi ovvio che quando proprio non può me lo dice.
> 
> [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]
> Grazie della risposta. So che comunque ogni caso è a sè, ma in genere cosa porta un traditore a stancarsi? Non dovrebbe essere l'uomo più completo e felice del mondo nell'avere due donne perfette per lui, sebbene con due ruoli diversi? Da premettere che io in poco più di un anno di relazione non ho mai preteso nulla in più a ciò che lui può darmi, anche perché non ne ho interesse a volerlo.


Ma un mio collega sosteneva che avete mogli e ed amante era una gran fatica se non altro per ricordarsi quali bugie aveva sminestrato ad una o all'altra


----------



## Skorpio (8 Maggio 2017)

ChibiMoon ha detto:


> [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]
> Lo può fare perché comunque è una coppia in cui si rispetta la propria privacy, l'uno non guarda il telefono dell'altra. poi ovvio che quando proprio non può me lo dice.
> 
> .


E quindi?....

Anche io rispetto la privacy di mia moglie, che non vuol pero" dire che mi tappo le orecchie quando lei risponde al cellulare in mia presenza, dico bene.... ?

E se poi x caso la sentissi sussurrare, mentre mi passa il sale a tavola, col cellulare all'orecchio: "ma sì che ti amo.. ma certo che ti desidero, su, dai.. poi ci si sente con calma.."

Non è che dopo me ne starei proprio zitto.. trovi?


----------



## Foglia (8 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E quindi?....
> 
> Anche io rispetto la privacy di mia moglie, che non vuol pero" dire che mi tappo le orecchie quando lei risponde al cellulare in mia presenza, dico bene.... ?
> 
> ...


Chiedo scusa, ma sto morendo :rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (8 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non era una vecchia pubblicità?


In effetti non è farina del mio sacco.
Hai buona memoria.......


----------



## Skorpio (8 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa, ma sto morendo :rotfl:


Mah.. non so..

Va beh che io son sveglio in certe situazioni...

Che poi è tutto dire.. magari uno è sveglio x un verso e rimbiscarito x un altro

Per dire, io a imparare a fare un "Mention" qui dentro ci ho messo 4 mesi dal primo post che ho scritto... Più rincoglionito di me dove lo trovi?.. 

Per dire...


----------



## patroclo (8 Maggio 2017)

trovo quest'immagine eleoquente....


----------



## Divì (8 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> View attachment 13083
> 
> trovo quest'immagine eleoquente....


I miei colleghi ed io ci abbiamo tappezzato l'ufficio .....


----------



## nina (8 Maggio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> I miei colleghi ed io ci abbiamo tappezzato l'ufficio .....


È sempre la migliore gif per astenersi dall'omicidio.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> View attachment 13083
> 
> trovo quest'immagine eleoquente....


Direi perfetta a dir poco
Ho letto e la mia espressione era più o meno la stessa


----------



## nina (8 Maggio 2017)

Io è meglio che da questo thread esco, perché se no ci scappa veramente il morto.:facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. non so..
> 
> Va beh che io son sveglio in certe situazioni...
> 
> ...


Rimbiscarito mi garba assai ...ovvia


----------



## Lostris (8 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Aggiungo che se il nickname è un riferimento a Sailor Moon, immagino lei abbia all'incirca la mia età... quindi a quanto pare alla mia età la gente fa l'amante, eccome!


Dato il riferimento, potrebbe avere anche la mia, di età


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2017)

ChibiMoon ha detto:


> Raramente capita che gli chieda conferme sulla nostra relazione, essendo io una persona molto molto insicura. oggi l'ho fatto, chiedendogli "mi vuoi sempre e mi vuoi sempre bene?" e lui mi fa "certo, ti voglio bene sempre". rendendomi conto che mi ha risposto ad una sola domanda (mentre son due ben separate) gli richiedo "e ti piaccio come sempre?" e lui mi fa "sempre". di tutta risposta faccio "che ti faccio appena stiamo assieme" e lui "anche io!!" ora, so che quando mi risponde in modo sfuggente è perché si trova con la moglie, (infatti dopo quel "anche io" mi ha detto "ci sentiamo dopo") altrimenti è molto più prolisso. ma se un'amante ti risponde così, è brutto segno oppure queste cose le pensa davvero in genere? può essere che a volte sia il traditore a stancarsi di avere un'amante più bella, più giovane e più dolce della moglie, di cui a volte si lamenta? è la mia prima esperienza nel campo, quindi alcune cose per me sono del tutto sconosciute.


Se L'amante è rompicoglioni è meglio la moglie.
Ma tu bella, giovane e dolce perché non ti trovi uno libero?
Così poi anche lui potrà trovarsi una più bella, giovane e dolce di te.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2017)

ChibiMoon ha detto:


> @_Skorpio_
> Lo può fare perché comunque è una coppia in cui si *rispetta* la propria *privacy*, l'uno non guarda il telefono dell'altra. poi ovvio che quando proprio non può me lo dice.
> 
> @_Fiammetta_
> Grazie della risposta. So che comunque ogni caso è a sè, ma in genere cosa porta un traditore a stancarsi? Non dovrebbe essere l'uomo più completo e felice del mondo nell'avere due donne perfette per lui, sebbene con due ruoli diversi? Da premettere che io in poco più di un anno di relazione non ho mai preteso nulla in più a ciò che lui può darmi, anche perché non ne ho interesse a volerlo.


Dicevano tutti così quelli beccati.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dato il riferimento, potrebbe avere anche la mia, di età


'Ma vecchia praticamente :facepalm:


----------



## Lostris (8 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 'Ma vecchia praticamente :facepalm:


Diversamente giovane :singleeye:


----------



## nina (8 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se L'amante è rompicoglioni è meglio la moglie.
> Ma tu bella, giovane e dolce perché non ti trovi uno libero?
> Così poi anche lui potrà trovarsi una più bella, giovane e dolce di te.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Diversamente giovane :singleeye:



Molti anni fa...in una galassia lontana lontana....una mia coetanea, allora ventinovenne, diceva "chi vuoi che mi voglia con queste rughe e queste tette sfatte...?"



P.S. Credo che mio marito  abbia verificato la veridicità delle affermazioni perché dopo essere stata assillante (allora non era 80€ ma 50.000£) era sparita di punto in bianco.


----------



## perplesso (8 Maggio 2017)

ChibiMoon ha detto:


> Raramente capita che gli chieda conferme sulla nostra relazione, essendo io una persona molto molto insicura. oggi l'ho fatto, chiedendogli "mi vuoi sempre e mi vuoi sempre bene?" e lui mi fa "certo, ti voglio bene sempre". rendendomi conto che mi ha risposto ad una sola domanda (mentre son due ben separate) gli richiedo "e ti piaccio come sempre?" e lui mi fa "sempre". di tutta risposta faccio "che ti faccio appena stiamo assieme" e lui "anche io!!" ora, so che quando mi risponde in modo sfuggente è perché si trova con la moglie, (infatti dopo quel "anche io" mi ha detto "ci sentiamo dopo") altrimenti è molto più prolisso. ma se un'amante ti risponde così, è brutto segno oppure queste cose le pensa davvero in genere? può essere che a volte sia il traditore a stancarsi di avere un'amante più bella, più giovane e più dolce della moglie, di cui a volte si lamenta? è la mia prima esperienza nel campo, quindi alcune cose per me sono del tutto sconosciute.


gli è che se sei sempre così ansiogena e pressante, ci sta che lui cerchi aria.


----------



## delfino curioso (9 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se L'amante è rompicoglioni è meglio la moglie.
> Ma tu bella, giovane e dolce perché non ti trovi uno libero?
> Così poi anche lui potrà trovarsi una più bella, giovane e dolce di te.



probabilmente perché sarà anche lei "impegnata"
Poi ce lo dirà.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

ChibiMoon ha detto:


> Raramente capita che gli chieda conferme sulla nostra relazione, essendo io una persona molto molto insicura. oggi l'ho fatto, chiedendogli "mi vuoi sempre e mi vuoi sempre bene?" e lui mi fa "certo, ti voglio bene sempre". rendendomi conto che mi ha risposto ad una sola domanda (mentre son due ben separate) gli richiedo "e ti piaccio come sempre?" e lui mi fa "sempre". di tutta risposta faccio "che ti faccio appena stiamo assieme" e lui "anche io!!" ora, so che quando mi risponde in modo sfuggente è perché si trova con la moglie, (infatti dopo quel "anche io" mi ha detto "ci sentiamo dopo") altrimenti è molto più prolisso. ma se un'amante ti risponde così, è brutto segno oppure queste cose le pensa davvero in genere? può essere che a volte sia il traditore a stancarsi di avere un'amante più bella, più giovane e più dolce della moglie, di cui a volte si lamenta? *è la mia prima esperienza nel campo*, quindi alcune cose per me sono del tutto sconosciute.


La tua reazione evidentemente è dovuta all'essere di primo pelo.
Dovresti a mio parere aprirti a nuove esperienze, anche a tempo determinato, da inserire nel tuo curri_culum_.
Scherzi a parte, ma... ti pare intelligente contattare l'amante a casa chiedendogli queste cose?
Che risposta ti aspettavi?
E poi, perché dovrebbe essere sincero con te uno che mente alla moglie?
Che logica hanno le tue domande in un contesto di questo tipo?


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

Post doppio


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Maggio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> View attachment 13083
> 
> trovo quest'immagine eleoquente....


Quotone.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Se L'amante è rompicoglioni è meglio la moglie.
> Ma tu bella, giovane e dolce perché non ti trovi uno libero?
> Così poi anche lui potrà trovarsi una più bella, giovane e dolce di te.


:up:


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se L'amante è rompicoglioni è meglio la moglie.
> Ma tu bella, giovane e dolce perché non ti trovi uno libero?
> Così poi anche lui potrà trovarsi una più bella, giovane e dolce di te.


Vuoi mettere tutta l'adrenalina che sprigiona un rapporto di corna?


----------



## Lostris (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, ma... ti pare intelligente contattare l'amante a casa chiedendogli queste cose?
> Che risposta ti aspettavi?
> E poi, *perché dovrebbe essere sincero con te uno che mente alla moglie*?
> Che logica hanno le tue domande in un contesto di questo tipo?


Il dubbio è legittimo, ma non è detto che sia così. 

Per me è molto faticoso sostenere un'impalcatura di menzogne e non tollererei di dover fingere/mentire anche nella relazione clandestina, peraltro se non si è completamente se stessi almeno lì non ne vedo il senso.
Mi è proprio insostenibile psicologicamente.

il resto delle perplessità, ça va sans dire, lo quoto


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> E poi, perché dovrebbe essere sincero con te uno che mente alla moglie?


Io qui son d'accordo in parte.. ma esco dal caso di specie.

Dipende dalla posizione, dalle poste in gioco, da mille fattori

Esser sincero dove non rimetto nulla è di sicuro meno complesso dell'esser sincero in un contesto dove secondo quel che dico, mi gioco la vita...

Il contesto condiziona, non c'è nulla da fare.

Sarebbe preoccupante il contrario, x me


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il dubbio è legittimo, ma non è detto che sia così.
> 
> Per me è molto faticoso sostenere un'impalcatura di menzogne e non tollererei di dover fingere/mentire anche nella relazione clandestina, peraltro se non si è completamente se stessi almeno lì non ne vedo il senso.
> Mi è proprio insostenibile psicologicamente.
> ...


quoto
E' incomprensibile anche per me


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

La _persona sincera_ lo è in funzione del contesto o in quanto tale?
E quanto è logico pretendere che un amante sia sincero in una dichiarazione estorta, quando i dubbi e le insicurezze sono sorte probabilmente a causa di mancate conferme nel comportamento?
Alle parole bisogna dare il giusto peso, ovvero rapportarle, al contesto ma anche alla persona.
Una persona che mente alla moglie non è per definizione una persona _totalmente sincera, _è una persona_ variabilmente sincera_.
Può esserlo infatti in funzione del contesto, ma non è detto che questo sia immutabile, e che quindi non menta anche all'amante, prima o poi. E di amanti bugiardi su queste pagine ne abbiamo incontrati.
La relazione extraconiugale non è una zona franca in cui la persona si comporta in maniera profondamente diversa rispetto a quello che è realmente.
I comportamenti piuttosto rispecchiano di solito i sentimenti. Se si hanno dubbi sui sentimenti dell'altro, probabilmente si ha ragione.


----------



## iosolo (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La _persona sincera_ lo è in funzione del contesto o in quanto tale?
> E quanto è logico pretendere che un amante sia sincero in una dichiarazione estorta, quando i dubbi e le insicurezze sono sorte probabilmente a causa di mancate conferme nel comportamento?
> Alle parole bisogna dare il giusto peso, ovvero rapportarle, al contesto ma anche alla persona.
> Una persona che mente alla moglie non è per definizione una persona _totalmente sincera, _è una persona_ variabilmente sincera_.
> ...


Ad esempio il mio è stato "variabilmente sincero" con tutti e due: moglie e amante... così proprio per non farsi mancare nulla


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La _persona sincera_ lo è in funzione del contesto o in quanto tale?
> E quanto è logico pretendere che un amante sia sincero in una dichiarazione estorta, quando i dubbi e le insicurezze sono sorte probabilmente a causa di mancate conferme nel comportamento?
> Alle parole bisogna dare il giusto peso, ovvero rapportarle, al contesto ma anche alla persona.
> Una persona che mente alla moglie non è per definizione una persona _totalmente sincera, _è una persona_ variabilmente sincera_.
> ...


.
Non sono d'accordo
Nella vita sono una persona sincera anche troppo a volte. Nel senso che se mi chiedi un parere da amico o se devo esprimere un'opionione dico quello che penso senza filtri. 
Per ovvio ragioni se tradisco devo (contestualmente a quel rapporto) mentire. Non è una cosa che faccio con leggerezza e senza fatico ma se scelgo di tradire non ho molte altre alternative
Fuori da quel contesto, proprio perchè mentire non fa parte di me evito di farlo
A volte mi si contesta proprio il mio essere troppo trasparente.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> La _persona sincera_ lo è in funzione del contesto o in quanto tale?
> E quanto è logico pretendere che un amante sia sincero in una dichiarazione estorta, quando i dubbi e le insicurezze sono sorte probabilmente a causa di mancate conferme nel comportamento?
> Alle parole bisogna dare il giusto peso, ovvero rapportarle, al contesto ma anche alla persona.
> Una persona che mente alla moglie non è per definizione una persona _totalmente sincera, _è una persona_ variabilmente sincera_.
> ...


Io penso in funzione del contesto...

Cioè.. un contesto mi può invitare a esser sincero su certi aspetti, un altro contesto mi può invitare a esser sincero su altri

Poi.. dipende dall'attenzione che si rivolge all'esterno

Se mi chiedi (per fare il più scemo degli esempi  e che mi salta in mente) che penso del tuo rapporto, posso dirti che è migliorabile in vari punti.

Sono stato sincero

Se me lo chiede un estraneo potrei dire che lo trovo disastroso

Sono stato egualmente sincero

È un esempio, eh.. ? 

Poi c'è quello che risponde uguale a chiunque perché guarda se stesso e basta, disinteressandosi dell'esterno e di quanto la sua sincerità possa provocare a livello di conseguenze.

Sono approcci diversi da posizioni diverse


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non sono d'accordo
> Nella vita sono una persona sincera anche troppo a volte. Nel senso che se mi chiedi un parere da amico o se devo esprimere un'opionione dico quello che penso senza filtri.
> Per ovvio ragioni se tradisco devo (contestualmente a quel rapporto) mentire. Non è una cosa che faccio con leggerezza e senza fatico ma se scelgo di tradire non ho molte altre alternative
> ...


Sei sincera quando le circostanze non ti obbligano a non esserlo.
Come tanti, forse come tutti.
Probabilmente anche come me.
Ma se io mento in una determinata occasione, sono comunque una persona che sa mentire _alla bisogna._
E perché dovremmo dare per scontato che non lo si faccia anche all'interno di una relazione extraconiugale, prima o poi?


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso in funzione del contesto...
> 
> Cioè.. un contesto mi può invitare a esser sincero su certi aspetti, un altro contesto mi può invitare a esser sincero su altri
> 
> ...


_Diversamente sincero...
_Ma il succo del discorso è sempre lo stesso: consci di questi meccanismi, perché dovremmo aspettarci che in una relazione extraconiugale - prima o poi - essi non trovino applicazione?


----------



## trilobita (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non sono d'accordo
> Nella vita sono una persona sincera anche troppo a volte. Nel senso che se mi chiedi un parere da amico o se devo esprimere un'opionione dico quello che penso senza filtri.
> Per ovvio ragioni se tradisco devo (contestualmente a quel rapporto) mentire. Non è una cosa che faccio con leggerezza e senza fatico ma se scelgo di tradire non ho molte altre alternative
> ...


Ma questo è così anche per i maggiori mentitori patologici!!!!
Mentono solo in funzione di ciò che gli serve,dopodiché sono persone trasparentissime.
Tranne chi mente per il gusto di mentire,si mente per ottenere qualcosa che,alla luce del sole,avrebbe ben altro prezzo...
In buona sostanza,tutti sono sinceri,nel momento in cui non mentono...


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

Anche mia moglie per dire si ritiene una persona sincera.
E io infatti per anni l'ho ritenuta tale.
Però poi ha saputo mentire benissimo quando è stato necessario, e anche con l'amante ha voluto proporre un'immagine di sé che riteneva adeguata alle circostanze, tralasciando le parti di cui si vergognava, che riservava a me, ovvero a chi di lei aveva una conoscenza più profonda.
Lo stesso amante lei nega sia stato bugiardo.
Ma io, dal di fuori, ho visto uno che dopo 6 mesi circa (se non ricordo male) che lei lo ha lasciato, ha sposato un'altra. Apparsa per caso...
Diciamolo: siamo tutti capaci di essere sinceri quando ci conviene e quando non abbiamo nulla da perdere o non abbiamo paura.
Altrimenti, tendiamo a difenderci. Sempre.
Non mi tiro fuori dal mucchio.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sei sincera quando le circostanze non ti obbligano a non esserlo.
> Come tanti, forse come tutti.
> Probabilmente anche come me.
> Ma se io mento in una determinata occasione, sono comunque una persona che sa mentire _alla bisogna._
> E perché dovremmo dare per scontato che non lo si faccia anche all'interno di una relazione extraconiugale, prima o poi?


.
Non do nulla per scontato
So come mi sono comportata io fino ad ora. Poi magari prendo una botta in testa e cambio eh


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> _Diversamente sincero...
> _Ma il succo del discorso è sempre lo stesso: consci di questi meccanismi, perché dovremmo aspettarci che in una relazione extraconiugale - prima o poi - essi non trovino applicazione?


Per me essere "diversamente" sincero o comunque "diversamente" altro non è un difetto, è una risorsa.

Perché uno può scegliere.

Quando mi fanno una domanda diretta un po' "scomoda" rispondo sempre se chi mi chiede vuole una risposta cruda, politica, diplomatica, propositiva, o distruttiva...

Faccio tutto...  

La domanda che poni invece non l'ho capita.. puoi rispiegare?


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La tua reazione evidentemente è dovuta all'essere di primo pelo.
> Dovresti a mio parere aprirti a nuove esperienze, anche a tempo determinato, da inserire nel tuo curri_culum_.
> Scherzi a parte, ma... ti pare intelligente *contattare l'amante a casa chiedendogli queste cose?*
> Che risposta ti aspettavi?
> ...


Il primo grassetto sono d'accordissimo, ovvio che le risposte sono contenute. Nel secondo grassetto, non ha mentito, ha omesso la risposta. Lei è un'amante, uno spazio circoscritto, oltre non deve andare. Se ciò dovesse accadere il suo matrimonio sarebbe finito, anzi la sua insistenza potrebbe peggiorare la situazione e  allontanarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma questo è così anche per i maggiori mentitori patologici!!!!
> Mentono solo in funzione di ciò che gli serve,dopodiché sono persone trasparentissime.
> Tranne chi mente per il gusto di mentire,si mente per ottenere qualcosa che,alla luce del sole,avrebbe ben altro prezzo...
> In buona sostanza,tutti sono sinceri,nel momento in cui non mentono...


.
Sto sostenendo che mentire in un rapporto ex mi sembra veramente una cazzata. Posso pensarlo?
un po' come nelle amicizie
Io ho perso amici perchè non ho mentito e non hanno apprezzato la mia sincerità che in qualche modo li ha feriti
Ho mentito a mio marito lo stretto necessario che mi permetteva di avere la mia storia
Per esempio mi pesa tantissimo omettere la frequentazione di persone che ho conosciuto qui.


----------



## trilobita (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Sto sostenendo che mentire in un rapporto ex mi sembra veramente una cazzata. Posso pensarlo?


Questa te la passo....ma che non diventi un'abitudine!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Questa te la passo....ma che non diventi un'abitudine!!!!


Gentilissimo:angelo:


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Sto sostenendo che mentire in un rapporto ex mi sembra veramente una cazzata. Posso pensarlo?
> un po' come nelle amicizie
> Io ho perso amici perchè non ho mentito e non hanno apprezzato la mia sincerità che in qualche modo li ha feriti
> ...



nel rapporto ex si è sinceri forse per rafforzare al meglio la relazione extra. O no?


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Sto sostenendo che mentire in un rapporto ex mi sembra veramente una cazzata.


Perché?
Non abbiamo avuto notizia di amanti che mentivano, che raccontavano di problemi inesistenti con mogli, o che promettevano sole, cielo, luna, galassie inesplorate e isole diverse per poi sparire al momento opportuno?
Dipende dalla situazione e dalle necessità anche qui, esattamente come in qualsiasi rapporto umano.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Non abbiamo avuto notizia di amanti che mentivano, che raccontavano di problemi inesistenti con mogli, o che promettevano sole, cielo, luna, galassie inesplorate e isole diverse per poi sparire al momento opportuno?
> Dipende dalla situazione e dalle necessità anche qui, esattamente come in qualsiasi rapporto umano.


.
Danny non ci capiamo, strano eh 
Certo che abbiamo visto e letto di tutto.
Ripeto posso sostenere che *per me* è inconcepile e anche motivo di chiusura?


----------



## Lostris (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sei sincera quando le circostanze non ti obbligano a non esserlo.
> Come tanti, forse come tutti.
> Probabilmente anche come me.
> Ma se io mento in una determinata occasione, sono comunque *una persona che sa mentire alla bisogna.*
> E perché dovremmo dare per scontato che non lo si faccia anche all'interno di una relazione extraconiugale, prima o poi?


Appunto, come (quasi) tutti. 
Si chiama istinto di sopravvivenza e capacità di adattamento.  Poi c'è chi lo sa fare meglio di altri.

Chi non è capace di modulare/dissimulare certi aspetti, e anche questo è mentire -es fingere cordialità con una persona che non sopportiamo perché in rapporto di lavoro - lo si chiama disadattato.

Poi certo che non è la stessa cosa se faccio finta di apprezzare un regalo inutile perché mi dispiace urtare la sensibilità di chi me l'ha donato, rispetto a dire che vado con le amiche e invece vedermi con un altro.

Ogni persona comunque è un potenziale mentitore.

A parte forse [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Danny non ci capiamo, strano eh
> Certo che abbiamo visto e letto di tutto.
> Ripeto posso sostenere che *per me* è inconcepile e anche motivo di chiusura?


Per te. Ma non lo è in senso generale.
In questa storia per esempio non è affatto detto che lui sia sincero con l'amante.


----------



## Lostris (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Danny non ci capiamo, strano eh
> Certo che abbiamo visto e letto di tutto.
> Ripeto posso sostenere che *per me* è inconcepile e anche motivo di chiusura?


Per me anche..


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Danny non ci capiamo, strano eh
> Certo che abbiamo visto e letto di tutto.
> Ripeto posso sostenere che *per me* è inconcepile e anche motivo di chiusura?


Per te, dato che era un amico di tuo marito, era difficile mentire.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Appunto, come (quasi) tutti.
> Si chiama istinto di sopravvivenza e capacità di adattamento.  Poi c'è chi lo sa fare meglio di altri.
> 
> Chi non è capace di modulare/dissimulare certi aspetti, e anche questo è mentire -es fingere cordialità con una persona che non sopportiamo perché in rapporto di lavoro - lo si chiama disadattato.
> ...


Esattamente.
E perché non dovrebbe esserlo anche un amante?
E perché, ritornando a questa storia, lui dovrebbe rispondere sinceramente a dei dubbi posti da un'amante probabilmente _a ragione, _​ovvero dopo che ha avvertito una certa distanza nel suo comportamento?


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> E perché non dovrebbe esserlo anche un amante?
> E perché, ritornando a questa storia, lui dovrebbe rispondere sinceramente a dei dubbi


Considerando che l'amante non si "sincera" nemmeno che sia senza moglie accanto, prima di chiamarlo al telefono, è già assai se gli risponde (sinceramente o non)

Questo Per i miei gusti....


----------



## francoff (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Sto sostenendo che mentire in un rapporto ex mi sembra veramente una cazzata. Posso pensarlo?
> un po' come nelle amicizie
> Io ho perso amici perchè non ho mentito e non hanno apprezzato la mia sincerità che in qualche modo li ha feriti
> ...



e quindi sei una persona sincera? " lo stretto necessario"...ma cosa significa? sei sincera in funzione di quello che ti va di fare.....come tanti


----------



## Lostris (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> E perché non dovrebbe esserlo anche un amante?
> E perché, ritornando a questa storia, lui dovrebbe rispondere sinceramente a dei dubbi posti da un'amante probabilmente _a ragione, _​ovvero dopo che ha avvertito una certa distanza nel suo comportamento?


Ma certo, tutto può essere.
E tutto non può essere.

Ma l'equazione mente alla moglie = mente anche all'amante non è incontrovertibile.

Di che stiamo parlando?
:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per te. Ma non lo è in senso generale.
> In questa storia per esempio non è affatto detto che lui sia sincero con l'amante.


.
Sono partita proprio da qui. Dal fatto che non so se lui sia sincero. Se non lo è non lo capisco.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per te, *dato che era un amico di tuo marito*, era difficile mentire.


.
Ti hanno dato  informazioni errate o non hai letto bene
E comunque il rapporto presistente non cambia il mio modo di essere
Ripeto trovo estremamente difficoltoso mentire quindi non capisco perchè dovrei farlo con qualcuno con cui posso avere un rapporto chiaro e limpido.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> e quindi sei una persona sincera? " lo stretto necessario"...ma cosa significa? sei sincera in funzione di quello che ti va di fare.....come tanti


.
guarda che oggi sto meglio e sono in grado di litigare 

Non sto dicendo di essere meglio o peggio di altri
Sto dicendo che nei rapporti con gli altri sono estremamente diretta e sincera. E chi mi è amico anche qui dentro può testimoniarlo. Al limite, secondo me, del fastidioso
Sto dicendo che IO trovo il mentire tra amanti, in un rapporto che dovrebbe essere privo di menate e pensieri, assurdo
Non mi sono messa su nessun piedistallo.
Tornando a questa storia non so se lui menta o no. Se lo fa è scemo (secondo me)


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma certo, tutto può essere.
> E tutto non può essere.
> 
> *Ma l'equazione mente alla moglie = mente anche all'amante non è incontrovertibile.*
> ...


.
Ecco brava
Ma anche mente al marito=mente in generale
Ma anche mente al marito=è una persona di cui non fidarsi 
ecc ecc


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma certo, *tutto può essere*.
> E tutto non può essere.
> 
> Ma l'equazione mente alla moglie = mente anche all'amante non è incontrovertibile.
> ...


Di nulla... del fatto che *tutto può essere*...
E che - secondo me - è molto difficile accettare di essere traditi o ingannati pur tradendo o mentendo e quindi avendo consapevolezza di questi meccanismi (vi è anche chi si illude sia diverso). E' un'esigenza dell'animo umano, quella di definire degli spazi in cui la menzogna è funzionale e pertanto giustificabile e altri in cui non ha diritto di entrarvi.
Un qualcosa che ci permette di avere ugualmente fiducia negli altri, pur non comportandoci noi stessi nella maniera opportuna per darla ad altri.
Non so se mi sono spiegato... è una questione più di massimi sistemi che personale.
Il significato dell'affermazione è:
se uno mente alla moglie per necessità, perché non dovrebbe farlo all'amante per la stessa ragione?
Se l'amante in questione ha dei dubbi sui sentimenti dell'altro è perché avverte una certa distanza.
Ricorrere a delle spiegazioni orali non ha per me alcun senso visto il contesto.
Quello che si sente e si avverte piuttosto è determinante.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ti hanno dato  informazioni errate o non hai letto bene
> E comunque il rapporto presistente non cambia il mio modo di essere
> Ripeto trovo estremamente difficoltoso mentire quindi non capisco perchè dovrei farlo con qualcuno con cui posso avere un rapporto chiaro e limpido.



non era l'amico?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Di nulla... del fatto che *tutto può essere*...
> E che - secondo me - è molto difficile accettare di essere traditi o ingannati pur tradendo o mentendo e quindi avendo consapevolezza di questi meccanismi (vi è anche chi si illude sia diverso). E' un'esigenza dell'animo umano, quella di definire degli spazi in cui la menzogna è funzionale e pertanto giustificabile e altri in cui non ha diritto di entrarvi.
> Un qualcosa che ci permette di avere ugualmente fiducia negli altri, pur non comportandoci noi stessi nella maniera opportuna per darla ad altri.
> Non so se mi sono spiegato... è una questione più di massimi sistemi che personale.
> ...


.
Perchè stai paragonando due rapporti che non sono paragonabili
Non so come spiegartelo diversamente perchè a me è evidente.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> non era l'amico?


conoscente


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> e quindi sei una persona sincera? " lo stretto necessario"...ma cosa significa? sei sincera in funzione di quello che ti va di fare.....come tanti


Tu, ora, per esempio, ti ritieni sincero verso tua moglie?
E verso l'amante, a cui hai omesso di essere stato tradito?
Alla fine, tu, io, un po' tutti ci comportiamo adeguandoci alle circostanze.
Cercando di cogliere le migliori opportunità per noi sperando di non fare male agli altri e soprattutto di non farci male noi.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> conoscente


ah cambia molto.....scusa


----------



## francoff (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Perchè stai paragonando due rapporti che non sono paragonabili
> Non so come spiegartelo diversamente perchè a me è evidente.



Se uno mente è un falso. Mente in funzione del suo comodo, può mentire a chiunque in caso ne abbia bisogno. Un traditore che mente a colui con cui divide la propria vita e che comunque stima ( mi pare il tuo caso visto cosa hai scritto di tuo marito) non mi pare un esempio di limpidezza , ma proprio come persona in generale.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Perchè stai paragonando due rapporti che non sono paragonabili
> Non so come spiegartelo diversamente perchè a me è evidente.


Io ho mentito tranquillamente all'amante che ho avuto anni prima di sposarmi.
L'ho fatto perché mi interessava solo fare sesso con lei.
Non avevo altre intenzioni oltre a quella.
Non le ho mai detto ti amo, però.
Non mi riusciva.


----------



## francoff (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tu, ora, per esempio, ti ritieni sincero verso tua moglie?
> E verso l'amante, a cui hai omesso di essere stato tradito?
> Alla fine, tu, io, un po' tutti ci comportiamo adeguandoci alle circostanze.
> Cercando di cogliere le migliori opportunità per noi sperando di non fare male agli altri e soprattutto di non farci male noi.



 Non mi sento pulito, riguardo a mia moglie, all' altra ho omesso ma nn è che a lei possa importarne qualcosa. per lei io sono qui= io non esisto.....io sono là= ci facciamo compagnia....della mia vita nn gliene importa nulla


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho mentito tranquillamente all'amante che ho avuto anni prima di sposarmi.
> L'ho fatto perché mi interessava solo fare sesso con lei.
> Non avevo altre intenzioni oltre a quella.
> Non le ho mai detto ti amo, però.
> Non mi riusciva.


io non ho mai mentito ...........e mi interessa solo fare sesso.


----------



## francoff (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> guarda che oggi sto meglio e sono in grado di litigare
> 
> Non sto dicendo di essere meglio o peggio di altri
> ...



perfetto ! sei in forma più che mai:up:


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> *Non mi sento pulito*, riguardo a mia moglie, all' altra ho omesso ma nn è che a lei possa importarne qualcosa. per lei io sono qui= io non esisto.....io sono là= ci facciamo compagnia....della mia vita nn gliene importa nulla


Tutti noi arriviamo a mentire, nella vita.
La differenza tra una persona e l'altra è, secondo me, il senso di colpa che si prova a dover mentire.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Tutti noi arriviamo a mentire, nella vita.
> La differenza tra una persona e l'altra è, secondo me, il senso di colpa che si prova a dover mentire.


E la necessità di sentirsi più puliti di quel che si è


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> 
> Tornando a questa storia non so se lui menta o no. Se lo fa è scemo (secondo me)


Per me lui poteva  essere il solito stronzo.
La scema è lei, che telefona a lui quando a casa c'è  la moglie, e fa delle domande inopportune.
Scemo diventa lui però a quel punto che non glielo dice chiaramente in faccia che non si deve permettere di chiamare a casa.
Stronzo doppiamente lui perché non si preoccupa delle conseguenze sulla moglie nell'avere scelto un'amante così scema.
Un bell'intreccio, se vero.
Tutto in teoria, desumendo un rapporto da quelle 4 righe del post iniziale.


----------



## iosolo (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti noi arriviamo a mentire, nella vita.
> La differenza tra una persona e l'altra è, secondo me, il senso di colpa che si prova a dover mentire.


Si può mentire sempre. Tutti noi mentiamo giornalmente. 
Anche solo per quiete vivere. 

Farlo con inganno e disonesta lo trovo estremamente crudele. 
Essere sinceri o onesti è molto differente. 
Sincero è un atteggiamento dovuto a un valore e quel valore è l'onestà. 
Dipende a cosa porta la bugia, se comporta essere disonesti o se comunque il valore dell'onestà non è toccato. 

Se il mio capo mi chiede se ora sto compilando la relazione gli dico di si... per me questa è una piccola bugia che non tocca il valore della mia onesta. Se facessi passare il lavoro di un altro per il mio, si, quello per me sarebbe disonesto. 

Ecco a me non interessa essere per forza sincera ma spero sempre di rispettare il valore dell'onestà. Un onestà disegnata a mia cura e immagine logicamente, come quella di ognuno di noi. 




Forse dovremmo smettere tutti di essere così indulgenti con noi stessi.


----------



## Lostris (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il significato dell'affermazione è:
> se uno mente alla moglie per necessità, perché non dovrebbe farlo all'amante per la stessa ragione?
> Se l'amante in questione ha dei dubbi sui sentimenti dell'altro è perché avverte una certa distanza.
> Ricorrere a delle spiegazioni orali non ha per me alcun senso visto il contesto.
> *Quello che si sente e si avverte piuttosto è determinante*.


Magari fosse così semplice. 
Io quando sono coinvolta rischio sempre di prendere fischi per fiaschi, non mi fido molto delle mie sensazioni riguardo i pensieri/sentimenti dell'altro.

Generalmente posso tenermi il dubbio per un po', ma se ci tengo è inevitabile che mi confronti verbalmente e ricerchi un chiarimento. 
Mi potrebbe mentire? Certo. 
Poi c'è anche modo e modo di affrontare le questioni.. se chiedo 'mi desideri come sempre?' o 'ma tu mi ami?' esplicito da un lato qual è la risposta che vorrei e la incanalo, e se c'è una predisposizione ti accompagno molto più alla menzogna che non se ti dicessi 'sento che tra noi è cambiato qualcosa ultimamente, c'è qualcosa che non va?', ponendo una questione più aperta. 

Aggiungo per triste esperienza personale che quando arrivi a chiedere ad una persona se ti ama, è molto probabile che la verità sia no.


----------



## francoff (9 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Si può mentire sempre. Tutti noi mentiamo giornalmente.
> Anche solo per quiete vivere.
> 
> Farlo con inganno e disonesta lo trovo estremamente crudele.
> ...


Perfetta !


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Magari fosse così semplice.
> Io quando sono coinvolta rischio sempre di prendere fischi per fiaschi, non mi fido molto delle mie sensazioni riguardo i pensieri/sentimenti dell'altro.
> 
> Generalmente posso tenermi il dubbio per un po', ma se ci tengo è inevitabile che mi confronti verbalmente e ricerchi un chiarimento.
> ...



Il neretto è un po' il succo del mio discorso.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ah cambia molto.....scusa


.
Tra caro amico e conoscente cambia
Non cambia il tradimento
Giusto per essere pignoline eh


----------



## francoff (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Tra caro amico e conoscente cambia
> Non cambia il tradimento
> Giusto per essere pignoline eh


Ma sei proprio in forma !!!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Se uno mente è un falso. Mente in funzione del suo comodo, può mentire a chiunque in caso ne abbia bisogno. Un traditore che mente a colui con cui divide la propria vita e che comunque stima ( mi pare il tuo caso visto cosa hai scritto di tuo marito) non mi pare un esempio di limpidezza , ma proprio come persona in generale.


.
Mi sono posta come esempio di limpidezza?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho mentito tranquillamente all'amante che ho avuto anni prima di sposarmi.
> *L'ho fatto perché mi interessava solo fare sesso con lei.*
> Non avevo altre intenzioni oltre a quella.
> Non le ho mai detto ti amo, però.
> Non mi riusciva.


.
E dirlo che problemi ti creava?

Insomma non ci sposeremo mai e mi sa che manco possiamo essere amanti


----------



## francoff (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> No ma minimizzi


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> io non ho mai mentito ...........e mi interessa solo fare sesso.


Meno male che qualcuno c'è



francoff ha detto:


> perfetto ! sei in forma più che mai:up:





francoff ha detto:


> Ma sei proprio in forma !!!


Graze


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Tra caro amico e conoscente cambia
> Non cambia il tradimento
> Giusto per essere pignoline eh



il discorso era, che essendo un amico o conoscente il mentire sul rapporto con il partner ufficiale è un pò difficile.
Toccato con mano, avendo un'amica comune come "amica".


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> il discorso era, che essendo un amico o conoscente il mentire sul rapporto con il partner ufficiale è un pò difficile.
> Toccato con mano, avendo un'amica comune come "amica".


.
Veramente il mio rapporto ufficiale non è mai stato tema di discussione
Il non mentire era riferito al mio rapporto con lui e in generale con chi frequento a qualunque livello


----------



## spleen (9 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Magari fosse così semplice.
> Io quando sono coinvolta rischio sempre di prendere fischi per fiaschi, non mi fido molto delle mie sensazioni riguardo i pensieri/sentimenti dell'altro.
> 
> Generalmente posso tenermi il dubbio per un po', ma se ci tengo è inevitabile che mi confronti verbalmente e ricerchi un chiarimento.
> ...


Mia moglie non mi ha mai chiesto se le voglio bene, mi ha sempre detto lei che me ne vuole.

Pensio sia questo il punto della faccenda. E' perfettamente inutile cercare conferme nelle parole degli altri, è importante quello che fanno. L'onestà si esprime con i gesti, anche con il dire, ma svincolato dal chiedere, si esprime con l'agito alla condivisione dei sentimenti, non nel pretendere o indagare che ci siano.

Siamo troppo ripiegati sulle parole.... lei disse, lei ha detto, lui ha parlato....etc... è solo nostra insicurezza ed è su questo bisogno che dovremmo interrogarci.

Perchè alla protagonista del 3d interessano tanto i sentimenti di lui? 
Perchè cerca unicorni, unicorni rosa, e come tutti gli unicorni non fanno parte di questo mondo ma di quello delle favole che piccini ed adulti si raccontano ogni sacro giorno.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Blaise53 ha detto:


> il discorso era, che essendo un amico o conoscente il mentire sul rapporto con il partner ufficiale è un pò difficile.
> Toccato con mano, avendo un'amica comune come "amica".


Ecco..Perché non ce ne parli un po'?

Sei sempre così riservato sulle cose tue... Mica sarai in soggezione...?

Apri un 3d dai!


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> E dirlo che problemi ti creava?
> 
> Insomma non ci sposeremo mai e mi sa che manco possiamo essere amanti


Non ho mai detto niente.
Ho omesso qualsiasi spiegazione tra l'altro non richiesta.
Credo che le parole fossero inutili.
Bastavano i fatti.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto niente.
> Ho omesso qualsiasi spiegazione tra l'altro non richiesta.
> Credo che le parole fossero inutili.
> Bastavano i fatti.


Excusatio non petita accusatio manifesta


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Appunto, come (quasi) tutti.
> Si chiama istinto di sopravvivenza e capacità di adattamento.  Poi c'è chi lo sa fare meglio di altri.
> 
> Chi non è capace di modulare/dissimulare certi aspetti, e anche questo è mentire -es fingere cordialità con una persona che non sopportiamo perché in rapporto di lavoro - lo si chiama disadattato.
> ...


Io ho un'abilità straordinaria a inventare balle a raffica credibilissime per tranquillizzare, come facevo con mia madre profondamente ansiosa alla quale andava bene che andassi in piscina, ma non al fiume. Perciò, ovviamente, al fiume non sono mai andata.
Ma faccio una fatica enorme anche a tacere cose che sono rilevanti per la relazione o l'immagine di me, anche quando sono pesanti.
Faccio anche una fatica enorme a non comunicare le mie opinioni negative  sul lavoro. Mi sforzo e mi trattengo, trovo modalità relazionali esplicite, poi di fronte alle resistenze...mando a stendere.
Con un amante credo che ci sia molto non detto. La tutela della intimità della relazione coniugale e della famiglia lo impone. Credo che anche ci possa essere riservatezza sui sentimenti se rischiano di diventare importanti. Non mi fiderei molto di chi esprimesse grande amore in un contesto che non lo consente.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ah cambia molto.....scusa


Cambia moltissimo.
Da pluritradita tradita ti garantisco che cambia.
A meno che non si abbiano vite totalmente separate è abbastanza improbabile che i coniugi non conoscano, almeno di vista o per sentito dire, le persone frequentate anche casualmente dal partner.
Il grado di separazione è nullo, ma anch'io ho due gradi di separazione tra me e Obama (non spiego perché) ma non lo considero una mia conoscenza, né tanto meno un amico. Quindi tra conoscenza e amico c'è un abisso.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Si può mentire sempre. Tutti noi mentiamo giornalmente.
> Anche solo per quiete vivere.
> 
> Farlo con inganno e disonesta lo trovo estremamente crudele.
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ecco brava
> Ma anche mente al marito=mente in generale
> Ma anche mente al marito=è una persona di cui non fidarsi
> ecc ecc



Ma non è questione del mentire in se'. Tutti più o meno qualche balla la raccontiamo. Che sia ad un cliente sul lavoro, che sia alla panettiera impicciona che ci chiede i fatti nostri, che sia la vicina di casa curiosona. Via via anche a persone più vicine a noi.

Per me il punto è quanto conti la sincerità in un rapporto che inevitabilmente trae le fondamenta dalla menzogna. Non è un rapporto fondato su una menzogna per così dire  "occasionale". Tipo che ne so, per una volta ometto di dire al marito che ceno con una amica (in quanto voglio evitare che mi rimproveri di non essere tornata a casa) e gli dico che devo lavorare. Cioè. In quel caso il rapporto con l'amica esiste a prescindere dalla menzogna. Mentre nel rapporto con un amante la menzogna e' connaturata al rapporto. Ho un rapporto in quanto ho deciso di mentire a un altro. Con questa premessa non so quanto possa essere importante la sincerità tra i due amanti. La sincerità a me pare un concetto molto più esteso della chiarezza. Chiarezza e' mettere paletti concreti, in questo caso. Sincerità e' dire ti amo o non ti amo. Domandarsi se l'altro ti ama, se i presupposti restano questi, per me equivale a perdere del gran tempo.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ecco..Perché non ce ne parli un po'?
> 
> Sei sempre così riservato sulle cose tue... Mica sarai in soggezione...?
> 
> Apri un 3d dai!



ma figurati se apro un 3d per questo. Con la comune amica condividiamo solo il sesso, siamo d'accordo quando si può si fà. Niente di più niente di meno. Ultimamente un pò di sensi di colpa da parte sua e quindi nix, ma passeranno


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Si può mentire sempre. Tutti noi mentiamo giornalmente.
> Anche solo per quiete vivere.
> 
> Farlo con inganno e disonesta lo trovo estremamente crudele.
> ...


Praticamente mi sono accorta di avere fatto mie le tue parole


----------



## francoff (9 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non è questione del mentire in se'. Tutti più o meno qualche balla la raccontiamo. Che sia ad un cliente sul lavoro, che sia alla panettiera impicciona che ci chiede i fatti nostri, che sia la vicina di casa curiosona. Via via anche a persone più vicine a noi.
> 
> Per me il punto è quanto conti la sincerità in un rapporto che inevitabilmente trae le fondamenta dalla menzogna. Non è un rapporto fondato su una menzogna per così dire  "occasionale". Tipo che ne so, per una volta ometto di dire al marito che ceno con una amica (in quanto voglio evitare che mi rimproveri di non essere tornata a casa) e gli dico che devo lavorare. Cioè. In quel caso il rapporto con l'amica esiste a prescindere dalla menzogna. Mentre nel rapporto con un amante la menzogna e' connaturata al rapporto. Ho un rapporto in quanto ho deciso di mentire a un altro. Con questa premessa non so quanto possa essere importante la sincerità tra i due amanti. La sincerità a me pare un concetto molto più esteso della chiarezza. Chiarezza e' mettere paletti concreti, in questo caso. Sincerità e' dire ti amo o non ti amo. Domandarsi se l'altro ti ama, se i presupposti restano questi, per me equivale a perdere del gran tempo.


Quoto


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non è questione del mentire in se'. Tutti più o meno qualche balla la raccontiamo. Che sia ad un cliente sul lavoro, che sia alla panettiera impicciona che ci chiede i fatti nostri, che sia la vicina di casa curiosona. Via via anche a persone più vicine a noi.
> 
> Per me il punto è quanto conti la sincerità in un rapporto che inevitabilmente trae le fondamenta dalla menzogna. Non è un rapporto fondato su una menzogna per così dire  "occasionale". Tipo che ne so, per una volta ometto di dire al marito che ceno con una amica (in quanto voglio evitare che mi rimproveri di non essere tornata a casa) e gli dico che devo lavorare. Cioè. In quel caso il rapporto con l'amica esiste a prescindere dalla menzogna. Mentre nel rapporto con un amante la menzogna e' connaturata al rapporto. Ho un rapporto in quanto ho deciso di mentire a un altro. *Con questa premessa non so quanto possa essere importante la sincerità tra i due amanti.* La sincerità a me pare un concetto molto più esteso della chiarezza. Chiarezza e' mettere paletti concreti, in questo caso. Sincerità e' dire ti amo o non ti amo. *Domandarsi se l'altro ti ama, se i presupposti restano questi, per me equivale a perdere del gran tempo.*


Perfetto.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non è questione del mentire in se'. Tutti più o meno qualche balla la raccontiamo. Che sia ad un cliente sul lavoro, che sia alla panettiera impicciona che ci chiede i fatti nostri, che sia la vicina di casa curiosona. Via via anche a persone più vicine a noi.
> 
> Per me il punto è quanto conti la sincerità in un rapporto che inevitabilmente trae le fondamenta dalla menzogna. Non è un rapporto fondato su una menzogna per così dire  "occasionale". Tipo che ne so, per una volta ometto di dire al marito che ceno con una amica (in quanto voglio evitare che mi rimproveri di non essere tornata a casa) e gli dico che devo lavorare. Cioè. In quel caso il rapporto con l'amica esiste a prescindere dalla menzogna. Mentre nel rapporto con un amante la menzogna e' connaturata al rapporto. Ho un rapporto in quanto ho deciso di mentire a un altro. Con questa premessa non so quanto possa essere importante la sincerità tra i due amanti. La sincerità a me pare un concetto molto più esteso della chiarezza. Chiarezza e' mettere paletti concreti, in questo caso. Sincerità e' dire ti amo o non ti amo. Domandarsi se l'altro ti ama, se i presupposti restano questi, per me equivale a perdere del gran tempo.


Non riesco a grassettare
Per me la sincerità invece è importante anche perché ripeto non capisco perché mentirmi o dovermi mentire


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Blaise53 ha detto:


> ma figurati se apro un 3d per questo. Con la comune amica condividiamo solo il sesso, siamo d'accordo quando si può si fà. Niente di più niente di meno. Ultimamente un pò di sensi di colpa da parte sua e quindi nix, ma passeranno


E perché no?...

Del resto se non lo apri su un argomento così "caldo" x cosa vuoi aprirlo...?....


----------



## iosolo (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non riesco a grassettare
> Per me la sincerità invece è importante anche perché ripeto non capisco perché mentirmi o dovermi mentire


Ogni rapporto ha una relazione a sè. 
Ogni donna/uomo cerca nel rapporto con l'altro delle cose, se non sono disposto a dargliele e mi conviene, mento. 

Quanti amanti sono venute qui credendo che il loro amante erano secoli o decenni che non toccava la moglie, quante sono state infarloccate con aspettative di una separazione/divorzio?

L'amante, o se vuoi alcuni amanti, devo essere ingannati esattamente come i propri mariti e/o mogli.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ogni rapporto ha una relazione a sè.
> Ogni donna/uomo cerca nel rapporto con l'altro delle cose, se non sono disposto a dargliele e mi conviene, mento.
> 
> Quanti amanti sono venute qui credendo che il loro amante erano secoli o decenni che non toccava la moglie, quante sono state infarloccate con aspettative di una separazione/divorzio?
> ...


rinuncio.
Non sto dicendo che non succede o che non sia così
Sto dicendo come la vedo e vivo io altrimenti chiudo


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E perché no?...
> 
> Del resto se non lo apri su un argomento così "caldo" x cosa vuoi aprirlo...?....



caldo? ma è solo sesso che racconto? Non ho avuto e non ho implicazioni d'ammmore. Lascio a voi le storie dove si può disquisire ad alto livello. Io sono uno "sculturato" (no nel senso di scolpito)


----------



## Lostris (9 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non è questione del mentire in se'. Tutti più o meno qualche balla la raccontiamo. Che sia ad un cliente sul lavoro, che sia alla panettiera impicciona che ci chiede i fatti nostri, che sia la vicina di casa curiosona. Via via anche a persone più vicine a noi.
> 
> Per me il punto è quanto conti la sincerità in un rapporto che inevitabilmente trae le fondamenta dalla menzogna. Non è un rapporto fondato su una menzogna per così dire  "occasionale". Tipo che ne so, per una volta ometto di dire al marito che ceno con una amica (in quanto voglio evitare che mi rimproveri di non essere tornata a casa) e gli dico che devo lavorare. Cioè. In quel caso il rapporto con l'amica esiste a prescindere dalla menzogna. Mentre nel rapporto con un amante la menzogna e' connaturata al rapporto. Ho un rapporto in quanto ho deciso di mentire a un altro. *Con questa premessa non so quanto possa essere importante la sincerità tra i due amanti*. La sincerità a me pare un concetto molto più esteso della chiarezza. Chiarezza e' mettere paletti concreti, in questo caso. Sincerità e' dire ti amo o non ti amo. Domandarsi se l'altro ti ama, se i presupposti restano questi, per me equivale a perdere del gran tempo.


Ogni rapporto è diverso da un altro e ha propri presupposti e fondamenti, proprie dinamiche e modalità di relazione determinate dagli accordi delle persone che ne fanno parte.

La sincerità tra amanti è importante se gli attori della relazione la considerano tale e la pongono come base del rapporto a prescindere che sia una relazione clandestina. 
Cosi come può esserlo la "fedeltà" tra amanti, anche se può sembrare un controsenso.


----------



## iosolo (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> rinuncio.
> Non sto dicendo che non succede o che non sia così
> Sto dicendo come la vedo e vivo io altrimenti chiudo


Domanda sciocca... 
perchè con l'amante si e con il marito no?! 

perchè hai preteso completa condivisione e onesta con l'amante e non sei riuscita a donarla a tuo marito?! 
Perchè con lui... non hai chiuso!? 

Non pensi invece solo di essere stata fortunata e che hai trovato solo una persona dall'altra parte alla quale non avevi bisogno di mentire?! 
E chi ti dà la sicurezza che nel caso ci fosse stata necessità anche qui avresti mentito?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Domanda sciocca...
> perchè con l'amante si e con il marito no?!
> 
> perchè hai preteso completa condivisione e onesta con l'amante e non sei riuscita a donarla a tuo marito?!
> ...



Con il marito direi che era impossibile essere sincera perchè avrei dovuto dirgli che lo tradivo cosa assurda 
Non ho chiuso perchè nemmeno per un secondo ho voluto farlo 
Stai paragonando due rapporti che per me non possono essere paragonati.
Non credo di essere stata fortunata, ho semplicemente creato un rapporto mettendo i paletti che per me erano fondamentali e dall'altra parte poteva esserci anche un "no grazie"
Nel momento che accetti i paletti e poi li sposti senza avvertirmi mi perdi.
Non capisco quale potesse essere la necessità che mi avrebbe portato a mentire. 
Non sono sicura di nulla, posso parlare per la mia esperienza e per come ho vissuto fino ad ora


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ogni rapporto è diverso da un altro e ha propri presupposti e fondamenti, proprie dinamiche e modalità di relazione determinate dagli accordi delle persone che ne fanno parte.
> 
> La sincerità tra amanti è importante se gli attori della relazione la considerano tale e la pongono come base del rapporto a prescindere che sia una relazione clandestina.
> *Cosi come può esserlo la "fedeltà" tra amant*i, anche se può sembrare un controsenso.




Non è un controsenso.
E' un rapporto di coppia in cui si pongono le stesse regole di qualsiasi rapporto di coppia: sincerità e fedeltà sono pertanto necessarie alla sua sopravvivenza.
Esattamente come nel rapporto di coppia ufficiale, che sopravvive solo perché si conserva l'illusione della presenza di queste regole.
Ma è un po' azzardato sperare che ciò che è un'illusione nel rapporto di coppia ufficiale debba essere invece compiutamente realizzato in un altro avendo i medesimi attori.
L'illusione è determinata dall'assenza della necessità di mentire e dalla trasparenza della relazione che altrove è celata dalla necessaria menzogna, cosa che genera complicità tra amanti.
L'essere complici crea la sensazione di essere all'interno di un rapporto sincero e fedele, ma non costituisce certezza.
Esattamente come si considera funzionale mentire al coniuge per godere della sua presenza, si può mentire all'amante per la stessa identica ragione.
Non sto dicendo che tutte le relazione debbano essere così, ma che non è affatto impossibile che lo siano.
Certo che non piace: in fin dei conti l'amante che mente in una relazione clandestina per il suo tornaconto mette in dubbio l'esistenza della coppia esattamente come lo potrebbe fare in una relazione alla luce del sole. E se tradisce (vedasi l'amante di mia moglie che si è sposato un'altra dopo poco), fa male esattamente come in qualsiasi altra relazione.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non è un controsenso.
> *E' un rapporto di coppia in cui si pongono le stesse regole di qualsiasi rapporto di coppia: *sincerità e fedeltà sono pertanto necessarie alla sua sopravvivenza.
> Esattamente come nel rapporto di coppia ufficiale, che sopravvive solo perché si conserva l'illusione della presenza di queste regole.
> Ma è un po' azzardato sperare che ciò che è un'illusione nel rapporto di coppia ufficiale debba essere invece compiutamente realizzato in un altro avendo i medesimi attori.
> ...


Mah
Vorrebbe dire paragonare due cose che nulla c'entrano secondo me


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mah
> Vorrebbe dire paragonare due cose che nulla c'entrano secondo me


Perché?
Non vi è un rapporto con l'amante fisico, mentale, anche affettivo come in qualsiasi coppia,  limitato solo dalla necessità di essere nascosto?
Altrimenti, che valore si dà all'altro?


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Blaise53 ha detto:


> caldo? ma è solo sesso che racconto? Non ho avuto e non ho implicazioni d'ammmore. Lascio a voi le storie dove si può disquisire ad alto livello. Io sono uno "sculturato" (no nel senso di scolpito)


Ma insomma .. prima del sesso immagino ci sarà una presentazione.. un avvicinamento, che so... Una storia ,cazzo.. una evoluzione

Una forma di corteggiamento.. qualcosa insomma.. vedere che ci sta, oppure no.. solleticare qualche corda.. 

Un aperitivo, un digestivo, una pizza, un hamburger con patatine di MC Donald.. che so io...

Il sesso si farà pure da qualche parte, una camera di albergo, una locanda, una casa in collina, il garage dello zio...

Io voglio storie vere

Devo imparare come si fa!!


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma insomma .. prima del sesso immagino ci sarà una presentazione.. un avvicinamento, che so... Una storia ,cazzo.. una evoluzione
> 
> Una forma di corteggiamento.. qualcosa insomma.. vedere che ci sta, oppure no.. solleticare qualche corda..
> 
> ...


che fai stuzzichi. Di storie pruriginose ne trovi a iosa. Le mie sono molto semplici sguardi, risguardi e tutto va. Non sono il tipo da cene, vado subito al sodo se va ok se no si va oltre. Un'altra amica ha fatto tutto lei, altra ancora mi ha fatto capire il suo interessamento ma per questioni logistiche non abbiamo copulato. Non credere che sono un adone anzi........però mi dicono, sempre amiche, che sono interessante....e quando posso ne approfitto.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> che fai stuzzichi. Di storie pruriginose ne trovi a iosa. Le mie sono molto semplici sguardi, risguardi e tutto va. Non sono il tipo da cene, vado subito al sodo se va ok se no si va oltre. Un'altra amica ha fatto tutto lei, altra ancora mi ha fatto capire il suo interessamento ma per questioni logistiche non abbiamo copulato. Non credere che sono un adone anzi........però mi dicono, sempre amiche, che sono interessante....e quando posso ne approfitto.


Interessa anche a me.
Loro han fatto tutto da sole. Cioè? Ma tu hai avuto una relazione con loro perché "Ogni lasciata è persa" oppure perché ti interessavano?
E come hai fatto a conoscerle? Come si sono esplicitate?


----------



## ipazia (9 Maggio 2017)

ChibiMoon ha detto:


> Raramente capita che gli chieda conferme sulla nostra relazione, essendo io una persona molto molto insicura. oggi l'ho fatto, chiedendogli "mi vuoi sempre e mi vuoi sempre bene?" e lui mi fa "certo, ti voglio bene sempre". rendendomi conto che mi ha risposto ad una sola domanda (mentre son due ben separate) gli richiedo "e ti piaccio come sempre?" e lui mi fa "sempre". di tutta risposta faccio "che ti faccio appena stiamo assieme" e lui "anche io!!" ora, so che quando mi risponde in modo sfuggente è perché si trova con la moglie, (infatti dopo quel "anche io" mi ha detto "ci sentiamo dopo") altrimenti è molto più prolisso. ma se un'amante ti risponde così, è brutto segno oppure queste cose le pensa davvero in genere? *può essere che a volte sia il traditore a stancarsi di avere un'amante* più *bella*, più *giovane* e più *dolce* della moglie, di cui a volte si lamenta? è la mia prima esperienza nel campo, quindi alcune cose per me sono del tutto sconosciute.


Ciao, benvenuta 

Mi sembra più che ovvio che un traditore, che prima di esserlo è una persona, si possa stancare di qualche altra persona. 
Come in tutti i rapporti ci si scambiano cose, quando l'interesse diminuisce subentra la stanchezza. Se non c'è modo di rinnovare prevale la stanchezza. 

Dipende più che altro da che cosa si sta giocando in quella particolare relazione. 

Fra l'altro gli aggettivi a cui fai riferimento sono necessariamente caduchi. Se il tuo amante cerca "carne fresca" ovviamente di carne più fresca della tua ne ha a disposizione fin che ne vuole. 
E la tua carne fresca, a seconda dei suoi canoni della freschezza, decadrà più o meno velocemente.

Probabilmente, più che chiedergli se gli piaci, potresti invece fare chiarezza sui patti su cui avete fondato questa relazione extra. 
Partendo dai tuoi paletti. Che sono gli unici che contano, se vuoi fare l'amante. 

Le domande che gli fai avranno sempre risposta affermativa...di quei sempre che durano a tempo determinato però, fino a che non decadranno le condizioni che regolano il vostro per sempre. 

La nuvola rosa...per esperienza la lascerei perdere la nuvola rosa. Per te più che altro. 
La storia che racconti, a spanne, è in ogni caso una storia destinata ad esaurirsi in se stessa. 

E se sei così insicura su quel che TU vuoi da lui, rischi di prenderti una randellata nei denti. Cercando unicorni intendo. 
Sei proprio sicura di voler fare soltanto l'amante? 
Sei proprio sicura di aver chiare le tue aspettative?

Personalmente trovo invadente lo scrivergli quando è con la sua famiglia. 
E lui è un incosciente, a lasciartelo fare senza metterti dei paletti definiti. 

Salvo vogliate creare gran casini, che da come scrivi, non sembrate per niente pronti ad affrontare. 

Io diffiderei di chi fa le cose in modo incosciente comunque. Sono inaffidabili. E non hanno mai la padronanza di quel che fanno. E' gente che porta casini, e poi in un modo o nell'altro si incazza con qualcuno a cui da la colpa e piange da qualcun altro da cui farsi consolare...





spleen ha detto:


> Mia moglie non mi ha mai chiesto se le voglio bene, mi ha sempre detto lei che me ne vuole.
> 
> Pensio sia questo il punto della faccenda. E' perfettamente inutile cercare conferme nelle parole degli altri, è importante quello che fanno. L'onestà si esprime con i gesti, anche con il dire, ma svincolato dal chiedere, si esprime con l'agito alla condivisione dei sentimenti, non nel pretendere o indagare che ci siano.
> 
> ...


Quoto. 

Aggiungo che forse la cosa veramente importante, per non avere rimpianti, è sapere cosa si fa. Cosa si sente. Cosa si desidera. 

Gli altri, sono veramente relativi...ed in ogni modo i nodi vengono al pettine. 

E' la chiarezza con se stessi che fa la differenza in quel momento. 
Anche nei termini della valutazione dell'altro. E del dolore/piacere che con l'altro si attiva.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Non vi è un rapporto con l'amante fisico, mentale, anche affettivo come in qualsiasi coppia,  limitato solo dalla necessità di essere nascosto?
> Altrimenti, che valore si dà all'altro?


.
Non so Danny qui ognuno ha la sua esperienza
Per quel che mi riguarda in nessun modo posso paragonare la mia relazione con il mio matrimonio anche se parliamo solo di diversità di sentimenti


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta
> 
> Mi sembra più che ovvio che un traditore, che prima di esserlo è una persona, si possa stancare di qualche altra persona.
> Come in tutti i rapporti ci si scambiano cose, quando l'interesse diminuisce subentra la stanchezza. Se non c'è modo di rinnovare prevale la stanchezza.
> ...


Verde..... è un evento eh


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Blaise53 ha detto:


> che fai stuzzichi. Di storie pruriginose ne trovi a iosa. Le mie sono molto semplici sguardi, risguardi e tutto va. Non sono il tipo da cene, vado subito al sodo se va ok se no si va oltre. Un'altra amica ha fatto tutto lei, altra ancora mi ha fatto capire il suo interessamento ma per questioni logistiche non abbiamo copulato. Non credere che sono un adone anzi........però mi dicono, sempre amiche, che sono interessante....e quando posso ne approfitto.


Io chiedo.. voglio esperienze vere, la teoria non mi interessa.

Però se sei a disagio non rispondere, non voglio imbarazzare nessuno

Quindi sguardi...? Ma con una che conosci?

E dopo gli sguardi che succede?

Uno va lì e dice qualcosa? 

Come ci arrivi al dunque. Una storia, una.. ti va di raccontarla?

Anche x capire il cervello Delle donne..

Ma se sei in imbarazzo non farlo, io chiedo

Siamo su un forum di tradimento, mica di pernacchie tra adolescenti, nessuno ti dirà nulla, nel caso se la vedra' anche con me


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Interessa anche a me.
> Loro han fatto tutto da sole. Cioè? Ma tu hai avuto una relazione con loro perché "*Ogni lasciata è persa*" oppure perché ti interessavano?
> *E come hai fatto a conoscerle*? Come si sono esplicitate?



Bravo danny ogni lasciata è persa. Alcune conoscenze comuni, in gioventù per lavoro. Relazioni, forse come le intendi tu no. Niente coinvolgimenti amorosi tipo cicci, tutte sulla mia lunghezza d'onda.


----------



## ipazia (9 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non è questione del mentire in se'. Tutti più o meno qualche balla la raccontiamo. Che sia ad un cliente sul lavoro, che sia alla panettiera impicciona che ci chiede i fatti nostri, che sia la vicina di casa curiosona. Via via anche a persone più vicine a noi.
> 
> Per me il punto è quanto conti la sincerità in un rapporto che inevitabilmente trae le fondamenta dalla menzogna. Non è un rapporto fondato su una menzogna per così dire  "occasionale". *Tipo che ne so, per una volta ometto di dire al marito che ceno con una amica (in quanto voglio evitare che mi rimproveri di non essere tornata a casa) e gli dico che devo lavorare. Cioè. *In quel caso il rapporto con l'amica esiste a prescindere dalla menzogna. Mentre nel rapporto con un amante la menzogna e' connaturata al rapporto. Ho un rapporto in quanto ho deciso di mentire a un altro. Con questa premessa non so quanto possa essere importante la sincerità tra i due amanti. La sincerità a me pare un concetto molto più esteso della chiarezza. Chiarezza e' mettere paletti concreti, in questo caso. Sincerità e' dire ti amo o non ti amo. Domandarsi se l'altro ti ama, se i presupposti restano questi, per me equivale a perdere del gran tempo.




Da quando in qua un marito rimprovera???
E viceversa eh...

Quello sarebbe un motivo per cui non mentirei mai. Ma proprio per principio. 
Ma ci mancherebbe pure che mi rimproveri perchè esco con un'amica...e mi tocchi pure fare la fatica di mentire. 

Quanto al resto, io agli amanti non ho mai mentito. Semplicemente perchè avevano uno spazio definito, dichiarato. 

Su cosa ti mento? 

Se ti dico che con te voglio scopare. Che non sono innamorata. Che ci vediamo il giovedì dalle 17 alle 20 e poi stop. Su cosa ti posso, più che devo, mentire? Non c'è spazio per la menzogna. 

Salvo essere di quel genere che han bisogno di denigrare il coniuge, o inventarsi cose, per sentirsi autorizzati a scopare.
Di mio non ci ho mai avuto a che fare, li sfanculavo. E non ho mai usato scuse per le mie cattive azioni.


----------



## ipazia (9 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Verde..... è un evento eh


:rotfl::rotfl:

usti...


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da quando in qua un marito rimprovera???
> E viceversa eh...
> 
> Quello sarebbe un motivo per cui non mentirei mai. Ma proprio per principio.
> ...


che dire: quotone.


----------



## ipazia (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> che dire: quotone.


sei cattivo pure tu! :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sei cattivo pure tu! :carneval:



cattivo? noooooo.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Da quando in qua un marito rimprovera???
> *E viceversa eh...


Hai voglia.
Anche le mogli.


----------



## ipazia (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> cattivo? noooooo.


:rotfl:

peccato...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Hai voglia.
> Anche le mogli.


.
Se capita smettono se si ripete la medesima cosa per un po' di volte 
io sono tremenda in questo


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> peccato...


cattivello? va bene?.............


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da quando in qua un marito rimprovera???
> E viceversa eh...
> 
> Quello sarebbe un motivo per cui non mentirei mai. Ma proprio per principio.
> ...


Anche tu parli di te stessa?
Gli amanti se vogliono mentono esattamente come lo fanno mariti, mogli, fidanzati, amici, politici, evasori fiscali, impiegati, che ne so... 
Non sono una categoria protetta.
Mentono quando promettono unicorni rosa.
Quando ti dicono che non scopano a casa per non farti sentire in colpa verso la moglie. O per darti la patente di unica donna della vita (al momento).
O quando non ti dicono che ne hanno altre.
Che stanno con te solo perché ogni lasciata è persa ma nel frattempo ti dicono che sei speciale.
Quando ti promettono cose importanti ma non lasciano mai la moglie.
Etc etc
Tu li puoi sfanculare perché li sai riconoscere.
Altre meno sgamate ci cascano in pieno.


----------



## francoff (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Non vi è un rapporto con l'amante fisico, mentale, anche affettivo come in qualsiasi coppia,  limitato solo dalla necessità di essere nascosto?
> Altrimenti, che valore si dà all'altro?



non è così


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma insomma .. prima del sesso immagino ci sarà una presentazione.. un avvicinamento, che so... Una storia ,cazzo.. una evoluzione
> 
> Una forma di corteggiamento.. qualcosa insomma.. vedere che ci sta, oppure no.. solleticare qualche corda..
> 
> ...


Prima c'è una email infallibile.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> non è così


No?
Se ti stai riferendo a tua moglie sappi che può anche essere stato così.
Non lo so, forse non lo sappiamo.
Se a te stesso, i tuoi rapporti che hai descritto sono stati funzionali e limitati.
Uno limitato dalla tua volontà di essere fedele, l'altro dalla tua condizione attuale.


----------



## ipazia (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Hai voglia.
> Anche le mogli.


Rimproverare???? 

Ma che significa?
Sono serissima. Non capisco. Ci si può spiegare le cose. Le rispettive esigenze. A volte la piega la fa uno a volte la fa l'altro. Si trovano compromessi...ma rimproverare è una cosa che si fa con i bambini. Mica fra adulti. 

Se G. mi rimproverasse, e non lo farebbe manco sotto tortura, perchè mi stima e sa che so motivare quel che faccio, non passerebbe un bel quarto d'ora. Per l'atteggiamento in sè proprio. 

E viceversa eh. Passerei un brutto quarto d'ora pure io. Ma più che altro non lo farei. Mi piace che abbia cose sue. Spazi suoi. Che vada e viva il mondo. E poi mi venga a raccontare. Che rientri "in" me arricchito. 
E la stessa cosa piace a lui. 
E' un fondamento. 

Fra adulti ci si spiega...forse non capisco cosa si intende rimproverare. 

Men che meno capisco mentire per il coltivare relazioni, passioni, etc etc. 

Se invadono spazi, se ne discute. Alla pari. E si trovano dei modi, organizzativi, per far combaciare i rispettivi impegni. Mi pare una roba proprio scontata. 

Il rimprovero non è fra pari. 

Mi sembra una roba proprio strana. Ma strana strana.


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima c'è una email infallibile.


email per una consulenza


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima c'è una email infallibile.


Ah bene, e cosa dice questa email?

Ragazzi aiutiamoci, siamo qui per darci una mano, eh..? Senno a ché cazzo serve un forum?

Io quando ho potuto ho aiutato tutti

Chiamo Dio a testimone


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Rimproverare????
> 
> Ma che significa?
> Sono serissima. Non capisco. Ci si può spiegare le cose. Le rispettive esigenze. A volte la piega la fa uno a volte la fa l'altro. Si trovano compromessi...ma rimproverare è una cosa che si fa con i bambini. Mica fra adulti.
> ...


Cioè se ti rimproverasse tu lo rimprovereresti. 
Perché non è mica solo sull'uscire a cena con l'amica che ci si rimprovera...
Ci sono paletti ugualmente, altrettanto tenaci e ben piantati, anche dove si pretende ci sia libertà.
E tu con G. li hai messi, diversi magari da quelli da altre coppie, ma solo nella forma.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> email per una consulenza





Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah bene, e cosa dice questa email?
> 
> Ragazzi aiutiamoci, siamo qui per darci una mano, eh..? Senno a ché cazzo serve un forum?
> 
> ...


La vorrei conoscere da Blaise:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Anche tu parli di te stessa?
> Gli amanti se vogliono mentono esattamente come lo fanno mariti, mogli, fidanzati, amici, politici, evasori fiscali, impiegati, che ne so...
> Non sono una categoria protetta.
> Mentono quando promettono unicorni rosa.
> ...


.
ma stiamo facendo due discorsi diversi
Certo che certi amanti mentono e chi dice di no
Ti stiamo dicendo che per alcuni di noi è incomprensibile che ciò avvenga
ti stiamo dicendo che non tutti lo fanno. tutto qui


----------



## ipazia (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Anche tu parli di te stessa?
> Gli amanti se vogliono mentono esattamente come lo fanno mariti, mogli, fidanzati, amici, politici, evasori fiscali, impiegati, che ne so...
> Non sono una categoria protetta.
> Mentono quando promettono unicorni rosa.
> ...


Certo che parlo di me stessa. 

So che spesso le relazioni extra sono costruite sugli unicorni...e non è tanto questioni di essere sgamate/i. 
Quanto di sapere che gli unicorni fanno parte del mondo delle favole. 
Li sgamavo anche a 19 anni quelli che raccontavano le favole in questo tipo di storie. 
E' proprio saper distinguere la favola dalla realtà. 

Generalizzando...so anche che la menzogna è insita nei rapporti. Più spesso l'omissione. 
PEr il semplice motivo che spesso si mente pure a se stessi e nemmeno a fatica lo si riconosce...credo sia proprio una caratteristica umana, accomodare la realtà per creare zone di comfort. 

Mi sembra la scoperta dell'acqua calda. Se devo essere sincera. 

Dubito sempre molto di chi afferma "io non mento". 
Preferisco chi sa quando mente, perchè lo fa, e non si nasconde dietro qualcun altro per farlo. 

Vedo questo, più che il contesto e le relazioni. 
Questo intendevo, parlando di me. 

Ed è ovviamente prospettiva ristretta. Che non fa media.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Anche tu parli di te stessa?
> Gli amanti se vogliono mentono esattamente come lo fanno mariti, mogli, fidanzati, amici, politici, evasori fiscali, impiegati, che ne so...
> Non sono una categoria protetta.
> Mentono quando promettono unicorni rosa.
> ...


Intanto ci sono persone che narrano la propria vita e quella degli altri perché così gli piace.
Del resto almeno la TENTAZIONE credo che l'abbiamo avuta tutti di arricchire o semplificare un evento quando lo raccontiamo o di cambiare l'ordine degli eventi per rendere il tutto più interessante secondo appunto uno schema narrativo che funziona, ma non è necessariamente quello reale.
Ci sono persone che lo fanno sistematicamente per rendersi più interessanti.
Non ne abbiamo mai conosciuti?
Io parecchi. Una collega parlava di me dipingendomi in modo che sembravo vestita di veli tra unicorni, figuratevi come parlava di se stessa! 
Neanche qui sono mancate persone che si sono inventate storie, identità multipli, immagini lusinghiere (ai loro propri occhi) di sé, perché mai dovrebbero esserne esenti gli amanti?!


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se G. mi rimproverasse, e non lo farebbe manco sotto tortura, perchè mi stima e sa che so motivare quel che faccio, non passerebbe un bel quarto d'ora. Per l'atteggiamento in sè proprio.
> 
> E viceversa eh. Passerei un brutto quarto d'ora pure io. Ma più che altro non lo farei. Mi piace che abbia cose sue. Spazi suoi. Che vada e viva il mondo. E poi mi venga a raccontare. Che rientri "in" me arricchito.
> E la stessa cosa piace a lui.
> ...


Direi che va tradotto con : reclamare attenzione x...

In pratica: quel tempo che hai organizzato a cena con le amiche, potevi pensare che mi sarebbe piaciuto tu lo avessi in prima battuta proposto a me

Tutti coloro che non "rimproverano" non ammetterebbero mai nemmeno sotto tortura una simile rivendicazione non esposta

Un po' come la risposta dell'amico di Brunetta che ha scritto il libro

Quella è la risposta formale

Poi bisogna vedere se coincide sempre con il proprio profondo sentire. 

Cioè.. bisogna vedere. Diciamo che spesso ci si accontenta del "nulla in contrario, son contento"


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La vorrei conoscere da Blaise:singleeye:


email di lavoro, chiesta una consulenza all'amica commercialista con una chiamata telefonica, ho chiesto se poteva venire a casa, ero solo mia moglie in villeggiatura, è venuta e tra un sorso di grappa e una sigaretta, nel mentre si parlava del problema mail, ho provato a baciarla ed è andato tutto ok. Quel giorno solo baci e toccatine, c'era una ritrosia da parte di lei per la location e per l'amicizia nei confronti di mia moglie. Nei giorni a venire tutto si è concretizzato. I particolari li tralascio.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Direi che va tradotto con : reclamare attenzione x...
> 
> In pratica: quel tempo che hai organizzato a cena con le amiche, potevi pensare che mi sarebbe piaciuto tu lo avessi in prima battuta proposto a me
> 
> ...


concordo. Anche se non ho capito il riferimento a me.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> La vorrei conoscere da Blaise:singleeye:


Si buonanotte.

Mi sembra di essere dal dentista, ci ho già provato, nisba. Troppo timido

Storie di trombate: "io ho trombato una. Ciao"


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> email di lavoro, chiesta una consulenza all'amica commercialista con una chiamata telefonica, ho chiesto se poteva venire a casa, ero solo mia moglie in villeggiatura, è venuta e tra un sorso di grappa e una sigaretta, nel mentre si parlava del problema mail, ho provato a baciarla ed è andato tutto ok. Quel giorno solo baci e toccatine, c'era una ritrosia da parte di lei per la location e per l'amicizia nei confronti di mia moglie. Nei giorni a venire tutto si è concretizzato. I particolari li tralascio.


SE è vera...ci deve essere tanta fame in giro.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> concordo. Anche se non ho capito il riferimento a me.


Che la risposta di quello scrittore "e tu ci sei andato a letto con quelle?"

Non poteva che essere una risposta formale.

Come quella di chi acconsente a una tua uscita fuori, accettando di buon grado che vai con le amiche a cena.

Dopo non potrà che confermare che è ben felice

Ma è un ricalco formale di un OK già dato.

Sto parlando di persone con una media salute mentale


----------



## Blaise53 (9 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> SE è vera...ci deve essere tanta fame in giro.


perchè tu hai solo sete?
vera? boh 
forse ho voglia di essere quello che non sono, essendo un leone da tastiera. 
Comunque vorrei saper scrivere come la zia topa, allora si.....sai che storielle inventerei.
ciao Signora senza LA


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dubito sempre molto di chi afferma "io non mento".
> Preferisco chi sa quando mente, perchè lo fa, e non si nasconde dietro qualcun altro per farlo.


Eh..........  (Quoto)


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che la risposta di quello scrittore "e tu ci sei andato a letto con quelle?"
> 
> Non poteva che essere una risposta formale.
> 
> ...


:sbatti: non c'entra nulla con lo scrittore.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> perchè tu hai solo sete?
> vera? boh
> forse ho voglia di essere quello che non sono, essendo un leone da tastiera.
> Comunque vorrei saper scrivere come la zia topa, allora si.....sai che storielle inventerei.
> ciao Signora senza LA


Guarda che il dubbio era lusinghiero per te e la commercialista.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbatti: non c'entra nulla con lo scrittore.


La risposta dello scrittore, che mai ammetterebbe lusinga e eccitazione di quelle propostine (qualora ci fossero state)

Non lo scrittore.

Sia chi sia, Puppino Papini o Goffredo Trombini, la risposta non poteva che essere formale

Lo scrittore non c'entra

È il contesto che c'entra


----------



## ipazia (9 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Direi che va tradotto con : reclamare attenzione x...
> 
> In pratica: quel tempo che hai organizzato a cena con le amiche, potevi pensare che mi sarebbe piaciuto tu lo avessi in prima battuta proposto a me
> 
> ...


Ripiombata nel lavoro

Stasera ti scrivo... 

È un bel tema, la differenza fra desiderare e volere e  il riconoscimento dei no rivolti a fatti e situazioni, e non alla persona...alla capacità di ascoltarli e accoglierli e a quella di dirli


----------



## Skorpio (9 Maggio 2017)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Ripiombata nel lavoro
> 
> Stasera ti scrivo...
> 
> È un bel tema, la differenza fra desiderare e volere è il riconoscimento dei no rivolti a fatti e situazioni, e non alla persona...alla capacità di ascoltarli e accoglierli e a quella di dirli


Tema interessante, si.

Mah.. io ti dico, io ci ho rinunciato. Ma dico di me, ovviamente

Nel senso.. 
Non potrò mai sapere (nell' esempio specifico) se quel "ok vai pure, ci mancherebbe" è disinteressato e completamente spontaneo

Spontaneo come lo intendo io... 

Per cui... Nemmeno chiedo, tanto la risposta come quella sopra, emotivamente la cestino, della forma poco mi faccio, essendo così oscuro e impenetrabile il profondo

Solo le risposte pessime sarebbero asciugate da ogni dubbio  

Per cui.. ben vengano lumi al riguardo


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Direi che va tradotto con : reclamare attenzione x...
> 
> In pratica: quel tempo che hai organizzato a cena con le amiche, potevi pensare che mi sarebbe piaciuto tu lo avessi in prima battuta proposto a me
> 
> ...


Provo...ma sono stordita e non so che ne esce  

LA differenza che io vedo fra volere e desiderare. Se voglio, è un "patto" che faccio fra me e me. Fondamentalmente. E quindi richiedo a te di soddisfare miei parametri che spesso manco sono ben condivisi. 

Se desidero ti offro il mio desiderio. Mi fido del mio desiderio. Tanto da metterlo in mano e lasciare che l'altro ne faccia quel che ritiene essere il miglior trattamento che ritiene. E posso farlo perchè mi fido delle mie valutazioni e della mia capacità di spiegarmi all'altro nei miei limiti. 
E l'altro lo vedo di volta in volta. Dopo aver rischiato. In ogni caso. 

In particolare all'inizio di conoscenza...poi mano a mano, il tempo e i fatti fanno il loro lavoro. 
E se non lo fanno, il problema non è in questo livello di relazione. 

Nel primo caso mi aspetto la soddisfazione del mio volere. E se questo non accade è il mio volere a essere rifiutato.
Nel secondo caso semplicemente desidero l'appagamento di UN desiderio, e non DEL desiderio. 
 Nel momento in cui è chiaro l'OGGETTO, la sovrapposizione col volere decade...e decade anche la sovrapposizione fra la PERSONA e i suoi "oggetti" che si incarnano attraverso l'altro. 

E allora diventa facile dire "vorrei che stasera tu stessi con me". 
E l'altro può innanzitutto chiedere se è una situazione particolare che lo richiede o meno. 
E quindi avere maggiori informazioni per decidere per sè anche in relazione all'altro. 
E nel caso non ci siano situazioni che richiedano maggiore presenza, può anche tranquillamente dire "ho anche il desiderio di stare con te, ma stasera desidero uscire a cena con le amiche/i", senza che questo tolga nulla all'importanza che si ha uno per l'altro. 

Certo, questo richiede il sapersi dire le cose senza il timore che l'altro si offenda e scambi il rifiuto per una sera insieme per un rifiuto totale. 
E non perchè l'altro non si offende, ma perchè si può contare sul fatto che se accade verrà dichiarato. 
Anche a costo di essere ruvidi. 

Si conta sui SI e sui NO. In particolare sui NO. E sulla sensatezza del NO e del SI.

Che è poi riconoscimento della intelligenza dell'altro di saper scegliere per se stesso ciò che gli serve per avere benessere, tenendo conto del fatto che maggiore è il benessere di ognuno per sè, maggiore è il benessere che può essere condiviso insieme. 

Questo significa prendersi certe libertà...lasciare alcune premure. 
Per esempio il dire semplicemente all'altro "non mi fido di te". O " mi sono girati i coglioni", senza che per forza di cose ne esca la seconda guerra mondiale. 

Ma sapendo, avendolo testato nei fatti e nel tempo, che ne esce una discussione in cui entrambi lavorano per il win win. 
E certo, serve una buona dose di egoismo e consapevolezza rispetto a quei bisogni che sono fondamentali per lo stare bene per davvero e non nel sognato. 

Che è poi la differenza fra il desiderare, che è fondamentalmente l'offerta del proprio desiderio all'altro, e il volere, che è la richiesta che l'altro soddisfi i desideri. 

Nel primo caso la responsabile del mio desiderio sono io, mio il rischio nell'offrirlo, mia la consapevolezza che non esiste nessun genere di garanzia, se non quelle che vengono confermate quotidianamente nei fatti. 
Nel secondo caso si elegge l'altro a soddisfatore dei propri bisogni, delegandogliene la responsabilità e mettendolo costantemente alla prova. Senza dichiararlo fra l'altro. (e spostando anche il potere da in mezzo, e quindi liberamente concedibile, nelle mani del delegato, fondamentalmente).

_E il rimprovero nasce esattamente da qui, secondo me. "Tu!!! Proprio tu che avresti dovuto appagare me, mi hai rifiutata/o."_ E avanti guerra. 

Vero. Questo presuppone una certa reciprocità. 
E più che altro una intenzionalità ad andare in questa direzione. Che riguarda fondamentalmente l'esprimersi direttamente, con se stessi innanzitutto, anzichè alle spalle. Con rimproveri o affini. 

Ed è un qualcosa che non esce dal "ti amo ma quanto ti amo". Anzi. 
Esce proprio dal "ok. Molliamo il quanto ti amo e parliamo di cose concrete per davvero." 

Le richieste di attenzione le fanno i bambini. 
Da un adulto pretendo sappia chiedere. E pretendo che da me abbia la stessa pretesa. 
E che ci sia la libertà di farsi reciprocamente notare questi meccanismi, e quindi avere entrambi per presupposto il desiderio e la competenza del coglierli. 

Se manca questo...per me la relazione è già monca. E so, per esperienza, che io non posso semplicemente starci. 

Se mi rimproveri, e non mi sai esporre quel che ti ha portato lì...puoi allegramente andare a fare in culo. Non faccio maternage. Già dato. 
Io di mio non rimprovero, quando l'ho fatto mi sono sentita una picia e parecchio imbarazzata di me stessa, quindi evito per non aver vergogna di me allo specchio. Espormi lo trovo più lineare e liberatorio.

Ho imparato che per stare bene io, ho bisogno di esprimere i miei desideri, e viceversa. 
E anche dichiarare la mia libertà di valutare l'altro su quanto e come li soddisfa, e viceversa. 
Se questo non avviene, nutro la diffidenza. 
E la mia ha già qualche problema di obesità...preferisco tenerla in un regime equilibrato, se riesco. 

Ripeto, ho culo, io e G. su questo ci somigliamo molto. Stessi paesaggi interiori. 
E a nessuno dei due pesa la valutazione dell'altro. 
Anzi...è una forma della rassicurazione. Come uno sguardo in prestito. 
E più che altro entrambi veniamo da situazioni in cui certe attenzioni non c'erano state. E abbiamo la ferma intenzione di non rifare gli stessi errori. Che almeno siano nuovi. 

Poi sono una reattiva..se mi rimproveri, mi incazzo  e avverto in anticipo. 

Quindi è proprio nei patti iniziali, quelli poco romantici e unicornosi, che per me queste sono cose fondamentali.  Gli unicorni li cavalchiamo più in là, semmai :carneval:...anche se non amo cavalcare gli unicorni, preferisco altri tipi di sostanza


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> *Cioè se ti rimproverasse tu lo rimprovereresti.*
> Perché non è mica solo sull'uscire a cena con l'amica che ci si rimprovera...
> Ci sono paletti ugualmente, altrettanto tenaci e ben piantati, anche dove si pretende ci sia libertà.
> E tu con G. li hai messi, diversi magari da quelli da altre coppie, ma solo nella forma.


No. 

Semplicemente non accetterei il rimprovero. Lo rimanderei al mittente. 
Molto probabilmente manderei il mittente a fare in culo al primo rimprovero. 
Se G. mi avesse rimproverata, adesso non parlerei di G. :carneval: (e lui non parlerebbe di me se io avessi rimproverato lui).

E il mio comportamento non si modificherebbe minimamente, fra l'altro. Anzi. 
O mi si sa spiegare il perchè e il percome. 
O io non ci sto. Semplicemente. 
Non mi interessa se urli e strepiti. o mi martelli i coglioni. 
Se non mi sai dare spiegazioni, puoi urlare e strepitare fino a quando vuoi, energia e voce sono le tue. 
Io mi dedico ad altro, fino a che non sai tenere una conversazione adeguata. 

Mi ha fregato la manipolazione a rovescio, ossia nessun urlo e strepito e atteggiamento da vittima sacrificale di me e bisogno di me. 
Ma siccome mi ci sono giocata 10 anni di vita con quell'atteggiamento, dubito lo rifarò. 
Ho imparato che è una mia debolezza, la paura di me. E se sgamo che qualcuno ci gioca, posso diventare davvero cattiva. 

E queste sono cose che secondo me si decidono nei primi mesi di relazione. 

Con G. i paletti riguardano la libertà di dirsi il peggio. Senza riguardo al dolore. Perchè entrambi sappiamo occuparci ognuno del suo Proprio dolore. A prescindere dall'altro. Ed è chiaro ad entrambi che stare in relazione significa anche farsi male. 
Il fulcro è che piacere e dolore siano dialogici fra loro...e che non prevalgano uno sull'altro. 
Il paletto fondamentale è la condivisione del Piacere, inteso come piacere/dolore. 
E la valutazione chiara dell'altro. Chiara e esplicita. Senza fronzoli. 

Non siamo di primo pelo. Nè io nè lui. 
E questa è una agevolazione. 

Il fallimento, serve per migliorarsi, se se ne fa tesoro.


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

Su questo aspetto del rimproverare mi sento molto colpevole. Penso di aver sviscerato i motivi di rimprovero quando ormai era troppo tardi.

(Ciao :inlove:!)


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> cattivello? va bene?.............





Blaise53 ha detto:


> perchè tu hai solo sete?
> vera? boh
> forse ho voglia di essere quello che non sono, essendo un leone da tastiera.
> Comunque vorrei saper scrivere come la zia topa, allora si.....sai che storielle inventerei.
> ciao Signora senza LA


cattivello è un inizio...

ciao a te...

ho anche io una storiella ad arricchire...sulla bellezza della sfacciataggine maschile. Deliziosa. 
Bar. Stavo bevendo un caffè. 
Un tipo si offre di pagare per me. Mi volto per vedere chi sia. 
(in testa mi girava alternativamente un "no" e un "spilorcio! il caffè???")
Lui sorride e mi dice "i tuoi capelli hanno un odore che mi piace, ci ho messo dentro il naso, te ne sei accorta?". 
Ho accettato. 
Principalmente perchè mi ha fatta sorridere, le parole parlavano dei capelli, lo sguardo di tutt'altro. 
Era evidente che volesse giocare. 
E non faceva nulla per nascondere nè il giochetto dei capelli nè il resto che gli brillava nello sguardo. 

Semplicemente sfacciato. :inlove:

Non scopiamo più. Ci siamo divertiti parecchio. Senza menate. Lui impegnato. Io da poco libera. 
Eppure, proprio per la sfacciataggine, che spesso rasentava la volgarità senza mai scaderci del tutto e che diventava lusinga giocosa, è una di quelle persone che sento ancora adesso con piacere. 

E provo genuino piacere quando mi racconta che sta riuscendo a mettere ordine dove c'era disordine.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Su questo aspetto del rimproverare mi sento molto colpevole. Penso di aver sviscerato i motivi di rimprovero quando ormai era troppo tardi.
> 
> (Ciao :inlove:!)


Non è mai tardi, tardi è il momento giusto, solo che non lo si vede bene, ancora.  

Col senno di poi è facile. E col senno di poi si è sempre in ritardo. 
Si fa quel che si può. E si fanno i conti coi propri limiti. 


la Vita è sorprendente...e ci si sorprende a rendere grazia per cose per cui si erano maledetti tutti gli dei conosciuti e sconosciuti...serve fare un passo per volta, il Tempo fa comunque il suo lavoro. 
A noi renderlo fruttuoso.  

:bacissimo:


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> cattivello è un inizio...
> 
> ciao a te...
> 
> ...


Nun ci sta ' nient' a' fa si na' sfaccimm' e' femmina. ( per la traduzione rivolgersi a delfino curioso)


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che parlo di me stessa.
> 
> So che spesso le relazioni extra sono costruite sugli unicorni...e non è tanto questioni di essere sgamate/i.
> Quanto di sapere che gli unicorni fanno parte del mondo delle favole.
> ...


Questo anche per me. Ma ho la sensazione non sia così per tutti.


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto ci sono persone che narrano la propria vita e quella degli altri perché così gli piace.
> Del resto almeno la TENTAZIONE credo che l'abbiamo avuta tutti di arricchire o semplificare un evento quando lo raccontiamo o di cambiare l'ordine degli eventi per rendere il tutto più interessante secondo appunto uno schema narrativo che funziona, ma non è necessariamente quello reale.
> Ci sono persone che lo fanno sistematicamente per rendersi più interessanti.
> Non ne abbiamo mai conosciuti?
> ...


Direi anzi che proprio gli amanti hanno bisogno - spesso - di creare una bolla in cui rinchiudere la loro storia, in maniera che non venga contaminata dalle bugie che si raccontano altrove per mantenerla in vita.
Tutti noi abbiamo bisogno di credere nell'amore, nella sincerità, nella fedeltà, nel rispetto, insomma tutti noi vogliamo avere fiducia negli altri (altrimenti saremmo oppressi dall'ansia).
Nel momento in cui noi veniamo a mancare su questi aspetti col nostro comportamento, per esempio quando tradiamo, dobbiamo crearci un mondo circoscritto in cui essi possano sopravvivere e non subisca la ridefinizione alla quale noi stessi abbiamo contribuito.
Essere traditi dall'amante per esempio è estremamente doloroso e può portare ad avere manifestazioni di ansia nei confronti dei rapporti umani molto importanti.


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> 
> 
> S*e non mi sai dare spiegazioni, puoi urlare e strepitare fino a quando vuoi, energia e voce sono le tue.
> ...


OK, così è molto più comprensibile.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Direi anzi che proprio gli amanti hanno bisogno - spesso - di creare una bolla in cui rinchiudere la loro storia, in maniera che non venga contaminata dalle bugie che si raccontano altrove per mantenerla in vita.
> Tutti noi abbiamo bisogno di credere nell'amore, nella sincerità, nella fedeltà, nel rispetto, insomma tutti noi vogliamo avere fiducia negli altri (altrimenti saremmo oppressi dall'ansia).
> Nel momento in cui noi veniamo a mancare su questi aspetti col nostro comportamento, per esempio quando tradiamo, dobbiamo crearci un mondo circoscritto in cui essi possano sopravvivere e non subisca la ridefinizione alla quale noi stessi abbiamo contribuito.
> Essere traditi dall'amante per esempio è estremamente doloroso e può portare ad avere manifestazioni di ansia nei confronti dei rapporti umani molto importanti.


Ma quale tradimento? Già se si é sposati si fa sesso con il  proprio compagno (quasi sempre ). È già un rapporto che non prevede l'esclusivitâ. 
Io fatico davvero a entrare in questo meccanismo


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma quale tradimento? Già se si é sposati si fa sesso con il  proprio compagno (quasi sempre ). È già un rapporto che non prevede l'esclusivitâ.
> Io fatico davvero a entrare in questo meccanismo


Non si tradisce col marito e la moglie, è ovvio e scontato e nessun amante arriva a pensare (a meno che non glielo si dica) che non accada che si scopi col coniuge; il tradimento non è venir meno all'esclusività, ma mentire su di essa.
Si tradisce l'amante quando gli si nasconde di avere un'altra relazione.
Ma perché, credi che non immagini che mia moglie abbia percepito un tradimento e pertanto sofferto nell'apprendere che il suo amante si sarebbe sposato neanche sei mesi dopo che si erano lasciati?
E l'aveva lasciato lei...
La sofferenza non è nella condivisione del rapporto con un altra persona, ma nell'inganno subito, che costringe a rivedere tutto il vissuto.

(... ed è anche la ragione per cui sto molto attento io a evitare di mentire... se lo si fa e viene percepito, si introduce qualcosa che destabilizza. Sempre.)


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non si tradisce col marito e la moglie, è ovvio e scontato e nessun amante arriva a pensare (a meno che non glielo si dica) che non accada che si scopi col coniuge; il tradimento non è venir meno all'esclusività, ma mentire su di essa.
> Si tradisce l'amante quando gli si nasconde di avere un'altra relazione.
> Ma perché, credi che non immagini che mia moglie abbia percepito un tradimento e pertanto sofferto nell'apprendere che il suo amante si sarebbe sposato neanche sei mesi dopo che si erano lasciati?
> E l'aveva lasciato lei...
> ...


Prova 
Scusate ot


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non si tradisce col marito e la moglie, è ovvio e scontato e nessun amante arriva a pensare (a meno che non glielo si dica) che non accada che si scopi col coniuge; il tradimento non è venir meno all'esclusività, ma mentire su di essa.
> Si tradisce l'amante quando gli si nasconde di avere un'altra relazione.
> Ma perché, credi che non immagini che mia moglie abbia percepito un tradimento e pertanto sofferto nell'apprendere che il suo amante si sarebbe sposato neanche sei mesi dopo che si erano lasciati?
> E l'aveva lasciato lei...
> ...


Faccio un passo indietro. Sarò scema io ed è probabile ma non mi è mai venuto in mente di chiedere l'esclusivitá nei miei rapporti extra proprio perché quella persona non era "mia" e non aveva promesso a me fedeltà. Proprio perché era una relazione e non un matrimonio. 
Chiedo chiarezza e questo mi sembra più importante. E nella chiarezza c'è anche il dirsi "liberi tutti". Sono un po' una rimpicoglioni lo ammetto ma giusto per tornare al tema della menzogna almeno in un rapporto che dovrebbe essere una bolla dove stare bene e stop gradirei che il rapporto sia limpido. Ho già mille motivi per stare male e incazzarmi nella vita "reale" che non ho bisogno di aggiunte. Se ci sono ognuno per la sua strada magari standoci anche male ma alla lunga ne va della mia serenità 
Per questo fatico a seguirti é un mio limite
Per quel che riguarda tua moglie e come lo ha vissuto lei si cosa penso


----------



## stany (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Per me lui poteva  essere il solito stronzo.
> La scema è lei, che telefona a lui quando a casa c'è  la moglie, e fa delle domande inopportune.
> Scemo diventa lui però a quel punto che non glielo dice chiaramente in faccia che non si deve permettere di chiamare a casa.
> Stronzo doppiamente lui perché non si preoccupa delle conseguenze sulla moglie nell'avere scelto un'amante così scema.
> ...


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> cattivello è un inizio...
> 
> ciao a te...
> 
> ...


Ti ammiro: io le persone così le trovo incredibilmente viscide e sarei andata via dicendogli cazzo vuoi.


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è mai tardi, tardi è il momento giusto, solo che non lo si vede bene, ancora.
> 
> Col senno di poi è facile. E col senno di poi si è sempre in ritardo.
> Si fa quel che si può. E si fanno i conti coi propri limiti.
> ...


Spero. Mah.


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Provo...ma sono stordita e non so che ne esce
> 
> LA differenza che io vedo fra volere e desiderare. Se voglio, è un "patto" che faccio fra me e me. Fondamentalmente. E quindi richiedo a te di soddisfare miei parametri che spesso manco sono ben condivisi.
> 
> ...


Io avevo riportato l'esempio di uscire con l'amica dicendo la balla del lavoro al marito, ma appunto per fare un esempio di quando un rapporto  (in questo caso di amicizia) non è viziato alle fondamenta dalla menzogna. A differenza degli amanti, il cui rapporto necessariamente implica raccontare balle. Ecco.... Il contesto del mio esempio era quello  

Però non appena lo ho scritto avevo avuto la sensazione che qualcuno avrebbe fatto notare che l'uscita con l'amica non andasse  "rimproverata". Concordo, in linea di principio. Anche su quanto dici tu in punto di esprimere un desiderio e lasciare all'altro il compito di equilibrare quel desiderio con il proprio. Però secondo me una relazione che comporta una larga parte di  "quotidianità", intesa come divisione  (e non solo condivisione) degli sbattimenti della vita di ogni giorno, raramente e' scevra di rimproveri, nel concreto.

Porto un esempio, e stavolta lo scelgo fuori da me, anche se posso dire tranquillamente che pure nel mio ménage ci sono stati tanti motivi di  "rimprovero", alcuni detti e altri no (il cd. gettare la spugna").

Ho un amico, da poco divenuto padre. Bene: per due sere a settimana lui rientra molto tardi perché va a fare sport con gli amici. E dopo lo sport spesso si ferma a mangiare fuori. La moglie e' incazzata, e giustamente, secondo me. Perché quello  "spazio", che per proprietà transitiva se fa contento te farà contenta anche la coppia, invero si traduce, nel pratico, nel lasciarla sola nella fatica. Non sempre a contare e' la qualità del tempo: a volte è proprio il tempo. E il desiderio si trasforma in bisogno. E da li' il rimprovero, se questo viene disatteso.

Poi vabbè.... In se' di certo una cena fuori con gli amici non dovrebbe essere occasione di  "rimprovero": ed è altrettanto chiaro che se si arriva al punto per cui non sono i desideri ad essere disattesi ma i bisogni della coppia siamo ad un altro livello.
Però.... Metti caso che il mio amico fosse spesso assente per lavoro. E che il poco tempo lo passasse con gli amici. Anche fosse una cena ogni due settimane: di fronte alla elusione di quello che ritengo un dovere, suo, e non un mio desiderio, ci sta bene un rimprovero. Certi aspetti della quotidianità non solo li si condivide, a volte li si divide pure.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

*...*



nina ha detto:


> Ti ammiro: io le persone così le trovo incredibilmente viscide e sarei andata via dicendogli cazzo vuoi.


Io sono tutto il contrario del tipo descritto da Ipazia, ma so benissimo che certi tipi possono piacere.

In fondo propongono appunto un "gioco"

Credo che il punto dell'apprezzamento (o del disprezzo) risieda nel riconoscere e accettare il "gioco" che viene "limpidamente" proposto.


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prova
> Scusate ot


A mentire?
Non reggo.
Ho provato, trovo che mi allontani troppo dalla persona a cui mento.
Frappone una distanza che reputo pericolosa.
Alla lunga, secondo me, allunga le distanze in maniera irreversibile.
La sincerità è secondo me l'unico modo per avere distanze brevi da chi ci sta accanto.
Che siano amici o che sia il coniuge.
Non mi sono mai trattenuto, anche nell'esporre problemi o altro.
Pure queste riflessioni, prima o poi, approdano nella coppia.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

*...*

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ..

Mi ha aiutato molto questo tuo “spacchettamento”

In particolare, per rendermi conto che io personalmente, per mia impostazione,  nel mio armadio del “volere” colloco essenzialmente la persona, quindi “soggetti” e non oggetti.

“voglio stare con te”

I desideri li colloco altrove, ed evidentemente sono subordinati al volere, anche se è chiaro che c’è influenza e correlazione tra le due cose, nel lungo corso.

Ma comunque… mi metto dall’altra parte della prospettiva, di fronte a te, che esprimi in qualche modo (anche con il solo dirmi che questo venerdì andrai a cena con elle amiche) un TUO desiderio che nei fatti mi esclude materialmente, cioè io non ci sono..

Anzi.. dirò di più… io ci sono nel senso che devo “fare la mia parte” nelle modalità che hai ben descritto, e che io condivido (rendermi conscio che non c’è contrasto né problema di sorta).

Ebbene, vengo a me adesso.. facciamo l’ipotesi

E ipotizzo che il MIO desiderio sarebbe che il prossimo venerdì tu, in prima battuta, mi avessi proposto di passarlo assieme.

ATTENZIONE… perché il mio desiderio NON E’ lo stare insieme io e te venerdì sera.

Il mio desiderio E’ che tu me lo proponga come prima scelta, o quanto meno tu me lo proponga in una modalità paritaria rispetto all’altro desiderio di uscire con le amiche

“Venerdì sera mi piacerebbe passarlo assieme.. avrei anche una cena con le amiche, mi piacerebbe anche uscire con loro”

Questo, nella ipotesi teorica che facciamo, non avviene, tu mi comunichi che venerdì sera esci con le tue amiche.

E’ una comunicazione, io la prendo per come mi viene posta, una comunicazione di una scelta già fatta da parte tua, che non intende aprire un contraddittorio, o un confronto, ma ha il solo scopo informativo: tu hai già preso la tua decisione.

Ebbene… io avrei desiderato stare assieme. A questo punto, come ci siamo detti, ho due scelte:

Esprimere questo desiderio, evidentemente a scelta tua ormai avvenuta, oppure starmene zitto e dire che va benissimo e che sono contento.

Se esprimo il desiderio (parlo davvero di me, non in generale) io sono a disagio, a quel punto

E’ un desiderio che è in evidente “contrasto” con una tua scelta già esposta e già definita, e di cui mi hai “informato”

Se lo esprimo io mi sento a disagio, perché mi sembra di “RICATTARTI” in qualche modo, costringendoti a prendere atto che la tua scelta contrasta un mio desiderio, e io non voglio ricattare nessuno.

Tu mi dirai: “ma io non mi sentirei ricattata” – ma io questo rischio non desidero correrlo, non mi interessa, e non è una questione che ho davanti la Gina (con cui rischio) o la Pina (con cui non rischio) ma è una cosa tutta mia.

Peraltro il MIO desiderio trova esposizione in un terreno dove già non c’è alcun confronto, ma una tua scelta fatta, e allora (per me) a qual pro esprimerlo?

Dirò di più.. il MIO desiderio non è “strapparti” alle amiche e vincere il mio venerdì sera con te, ma è già insoddisfatto in partenza, perché il MIO desiderio era che tu me lo proponessi quanto meno in forma paritaria rispetto all’uscita con le amiche.

Quindi… Paradossalmente, se tu, sentito il mio desiderio, rinunciassi a quella cena per stare con me, io troverei la cosa ancora più umiliante e mortificante.

Un vicolo cieco….

E se tu (o chi per te) mi dai qualche dritta per uscirne, vedrai… saprò come ricompensarti (Cit. la moglie del Commendatore in “sapore di mare”)


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Faccio un passo indietro. Sarò scema io ed è probabile ma non mi è mai venuto in mente di chiedere l'esclusivitá nei miei rapporti extra proprio perché quella persona non era "mia" e non aveva promesso a me fedeltà. Proprio perché era una relazione e non un matrimonio.
> Chiedo *chiarezza* e questo mi sembra più importante. E nella chiarezza c'è anche il dirsi "liberi tutti". Sono un po' una rimpicoglioni lo ammetto ma giusto per tornare al tema della menzogna almeno in *un rapporto che dovrebbe essere una bolla dove stare bene e stop* *gradirei che il rapporto sia limpido.* Ho già mille motivi per stare male e incazzarmi nella vita "reale" che non ho bisogno di aggiunte. Se ci sono ognuno per la sua strada magari standoci anche male ma alla lunga ne va della mia serenità
> Per questo fatico a seguirti é un mio limite
> Per quel che riguarda tua moglie e come lo ha vissuto lei si cosa penso


Hai detto le stesse cose che sto dicendo io.
In un rapporto di coppia extra vorresti limpidezza, ovvero sincerità di intenti.
Il che fa di quel rapporto una specie di bolla che dovrebbe essere intaccabile dal caos esterno.
Un posto dove essere se stessi trovando quello che si cerca.
Se questo è accaduto nella tue relazioni, è un bene per te.
Ma non possiamo assumere quanto accaduto a te come una regola generale.
Ci si può illudere di trovare in una bolla ciò che cerchiamo per poi arrivare a scoprire che era tutto una finzione.
Può capitare.
Questo può destabilizzare, e non poco.
In una persona già di per sè ansiosa, che ha usato la bolla come uno spazio libero da tutti i problemi esterni, trovarseli anche in questa dimensione porta a problemi non da poco, non del tutto lontani da quelli che può avere un coniuge in una relazione profonda che scopra di aver subito un tradimento.


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io avevo riportato l'esempio di uscire con l'amica dicendo la balla del lavoro al marito, ma appunto per fare un esempio di quando un rapporto  (in questo caso di amicizia) non è viziato alle fondamenta dalla menzogna. A differenza degli amanti, il cui rapporto necessariamente implica raccontare balle. Ecco.... Il contesto del mio esempio era quello
> 
> Però non appena lo ho scritto avevo avuto la sensazione che qualcuno avrebbe fatto notare che l'uscita con l'amica non andasse  "rimproverata". Concordo, in linea di principio. Anche su quanto dici tu in punto di esprimere un desiderio e lasciare all'altro il compito di equilibrare quel desiderio con il proprio. Però secondo me una relazione che comporta una larga parte di  "quotidianità", intesa come divisione  (e non solo condivisione) degli sbattimenti della vita di ogni giorno, raramente e' scevra di rimproveri, nel concreto.
> 
> ...


Questo tipo di rimproveri sono frequenti.
Soprattutto quando ci sono dei figli, delle incombenze e uscendo spesso la sera le si demanda al coniuge, che si sente sfruttato e poco considerato nelle attenzioni. 
Per esperienza, potrei dire che è un genere di rimproveri più usato dal genere femminile.
Ma forse perché conosco anche donne che escono la sera lasciando i figli al marito che non dice niente.


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sono tutto il contrario del tipo descritto da Ipazia, ma so benissimo che certi tipi possono piacere.
> 
> In fondo propongono appunto un "gioco"
> 
> Credo che il punto dell'apprezzamento (o del disprezzo) risieda nel riconoscere e accettare il "gioco" che viene "limpidamente" proposto.


Esatto, è proprio questo che le ammiro.


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io avevo riportato l'esempio di uscire con l'amica dicendo la balla del lavoro al marito, ma appunto per fare un esempio di quando un rapporto  (in questo caso di amicizia) non è viziato alle fondamenta dalla menzogna. A differenza degli amanti, il cui rapporto necessariamente implica raccontare balle. Ecco.... Il contesto del mio esempio era quello
> 
> Però non appena lo ho scritto avevo avuto la sensazione che qualcuno avrebbe fatto notare che l'uscita con l'amica non andasse  "rimproverata". Concordo, in linea di principio. Anche su quanto dici tu in punto di esprimere un desiderio e lasciare all'altro il compito di equilibrare quel desiderio con il proprio. Però secondo me una relazione che comporta una larga parte di  "quotidianità", intesa come divisione  (e non solo condivisione) degli sbattimenti della vita di ogni giorno, raramente e' scevra di rimproveri, nel concreto.
> 
> ...


Io figli e famiglia non ne avevo, ma nel grassetto mi rivedo: nel "rimprovero" tentavo di esprimere un "ehi, non esisti solo tu, ci sono anche io e mi stai ferendo, capisco che uno non deve stare appiccicato, ma nemmeno essere ignorato", ma il mio messaggio non è stato recepito, forse perché non l'ho espresso bene, e perché l'altra parte aveva perso interesse.


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io figli e famiglia non ne avevo, ma nel grassetto mi rivedo: nel "rimprovero" tentavo di esprimere un "*ehi, non esisti solo tu, ci sono anche io e mi stai ferendo, capisco che uno non deve stare appiccicato, ma nemmeno essere ignorato*", ma il mio messaggio non è stato recepito, forse perché non l'ho espresso bene, e *perché l'altra parte aveva perso interesse*.



Una coppia vive non solo per la qualità del tempo condiviso (insieme si devono vivere cose gratificanti) ma anche per la quantità dello stesso.
Il che è frutto di un sapiente bilanciamento tra le rispettive esigenze, un compromesso che è necessario affinché l'altro non provi le sensazioni che tu hai descritto.
Se il tempo condiviso è poco, comunque, gradualmente gli elementi della coppia si allontaneranno tra loro, arrivando a definire un rapporto  di coabitazione tra "perfetti sconosciuti", il cui il non detto è superiore a quello che ognuno sa dell'altro. 
Forse uscire ogni tanto coinvolgendo e raccontando di sè, spiegando le proprie esigenze e quello che si cerca può essere utile a non far sentire una persona ignorata.
Poi ci sono persone a cui neppure questo basta, ma qui il rapporto rischia di essere sbilanciato in maniera patologica.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ti ammiro: io le persone così le trovo incredibilmente viscide e *sarei andata via dicendogli cazzo vuoi*.


.
Anche io 
Divento scontrosa e maleducata in questi frangenti.
A parte che non sopporto lo sconosciuto che si avvicina, ma almeno che lo faccia in punta di piedi


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

Accidenti... e io che volevo provare in pausa a vedere l'effetto che fa...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Hai detto le stesse cose che sto dicendo io.
> In un rapporto di coppia extra vorresti limpidezza, ovvero sincerità di intenti.
> Il che fa di quel rapporto una specie di bolla che dovrebbe essere intaccabile dal caos esterno.
> Un posto dove essere se stessi trovando quello che si cerca.
> ...


.
Ma certo che non è generale. Esattamente come non è generale stabilire che un amante menta 
Diciamo che non sento empatia verso chi poi sta male in certe situazioni o al risveglio dal sogno


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma certo che non è generale. Esattamente come non è generale stabilire che un amante menta
> Diciamo che non sento empatia verso chi poi sta male in certe situazioni o al risveglio dal sogno



Sei mai stata innamorata di un amante?
Non credo che nei sentimenti vi possano essere differenze rispetto ai ruoli.
E neppure è possibile prevedere quale tipo di sentimenti e coinvolgimento entreranno in gioco in qualsiasi relazione.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sei mai stata innamorata di un amante?
> Non credo che nei sentimenti vi possano essere differenze rispetto ai ruoli.
> E neppure è possibile prevedere quale tipo di sentimenti e coinvolgimento entreranno in gioco in qualsiasi relazione.


.
Se avessi amato (l'innamoramento è un'altra cosa per me) avrei preso delle decisioni
Non prenderle vuol dire che non era amore o che comunque quello che avevo era più importante
Nessuno prevede nulla e le situazioni cambiano ma l'importante e la base continua a essere la chiarezza con se stessi e con l'altro. Per me è fondamentale che se sposti i paletti che ci siamo messi mi avverti e se ne parla.


----------



## iosolo (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Se avessi amato (l'innamoramento è un'altra cosa per me) avrei preso delle decisioni
> Non prenderle vuol dire che non era amore o che comunque quello che avevo era più importante
> *Nessuno prevede nulla e le situazioni cambiano ma l'importante e la base continua a essere la chiarezza con se stessi e con l'altro. Per me è fondamentale che se sposti i paletti che ci siamo messi mi avverti e se ne parla*.


Come con una moglie e con un marito. 

Ma se stiamo qui ci si rende conto che non è così...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Come con una moglie e con un marito.
> 
> Ma se stiamo qui ci si rende conto che non è così...


.
Ci provo a seguirvi ma non lo capisco davvero. 
sono proprio le basi di partenza che per me sono completamente diverse. 
ma io posso parlare della mia esperienza portandola come casistica
Il tutto è nato partendo da "Perchè aspettarsi sincerità da uno che mente al proprio partner"
Io ho mentito a mio marito ma non ho mai pensato di mentire a un amante perchè appunto trovo che sia un dispendio di energie inutili, faticose ed evitabilissime
Cosa che purtroppo diventa inevitabile invece con il proprio compagno


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Come con una moglie e con un marito.
> 
> Ma se stiamo qui ci si rende conto che non è così...



Come in qualsiasi coppia.
La bolla è necessaria per consentire la duplicazione, ma di massima le regole e i paletti sono - pur con differenze di forma - presenti in maniera paragonabile.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Come in qualsiasi coppia.
> La bolla è necessaria per consentire la duplicazione, ma di massima le regole e i paletti sono - pur con differenze di forma - presenti in maniera paragonabile.


dissento:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma mi sembra inutile continuare a ribadire


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ci provo a seguirvi ma non lo capisco davvero.
> sono proprio le basi di partenza che per me sono completamente diverse.
> ma io posso parlare della mia esperienza portandola come casistica
> ...


Ripartiamo dall'inizio.
Non ci si sposa (salvo casi di interesse) per mentire al proprio coniuge. Capita nella vita coniugale di farlo per rispondere a proprie esigenze.
Identicamente, non ci si relaziona con un amante per mentirgli (salvo seriali e casi di interesse personale), ma può capitare di farlo nell'evolversi di una relazione per medesime paragonabili esigenze personali.
Non si diventa "altro da sè" in una relazione extra.
Cambia la forma, non la sostanza.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ripartiamo dall'inizio.
> Non ci si sposa (salvo casi di interesse) per mentire al proprio coniuge. Capita nella vita coniugale di farlo per rispondere a proprie esigenze.
> Identicamente, non ci si relaziona con un amante per mentirgli (salvo seriali e casi di interesse personale), ma può capitare di farlo nell'evolversi di una relazione per medesime paragonabili esigenze personali.
> Non si diventa "altro da sè" in una relazione extra.
> Cambia la forma, non la sostanza.


.
Può capitare nessuno dice di no
Ribadisco da dove siamo partiti? Dalla tua affermazione "se uno mente alla moglie perchè non dovrebbe mentire all'amante?"
Per me ci sono mille ragioni per non farlo. tutto qui.
Poi tu continui a mettere le due relazioni sullo stesso piano
Per me una è su marte e l'altro su venere


----------



## iosolo (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ci provo a seguirvi ma non lo capisco davvero.
> sono proprio le basi di partenza che per me sono completamente diverse.
> ma io posso parlare della mia esperienza portandola come casistica
> ...


Quello che tu non riesci a comprendere, o forse noi a spiegare, è che tu hai trovato nell'amante esattamente e solo quello che volevi. In tutto il tempo della tua relazione. 
Soprattutto avresti mollato il tuo amante alla prima cosa che non ti quadrava, quindi non ti sei mai posta il problema di deludere le aspettative del tuo amante. 

Così non è per tutti chiaramente. Soprattutto chi le usa come metodo anche in un altra realtà e cioè quello familiare. Che per quanto la puoi considerare diversa, una relazione è sempre una relazione, con le stesse dinamiche di coppia. Aspettative che non vanno disilluse. 

Se una persona è abituata a mentire per non deludere le aspettative della relazione principale, nascondedosi dietro una maschera è facile suppore che anche nell'altra relazione mostrerà solo un altra maschera. 

Le maschere non sono facili da portare, chi ci riesce secondo me è molto abile. 
Un abilità che molti usano abitualmente aggiungerei. 

Io di uno abile nel mentire non mi fido. Sia che menta a me, sia che menta ad altri.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quello che tu non riesci a comprendere, o forse noi a spiegare, è che tu hai trovato nell'amante esattamente e solo quello che volevi. In tutto il tempo della tua relazione.
> Soprattutto avresti mollato il tuo amante alla prima cosa che non ti quadrava, quindi non ti sei mai posta il problema di deludere le aspettative del tuo amante.
> 
> Così non è per tutti chiaramente. Soprattutto chi le usa come metodo anche in un altra realtà e cioè quello familiare. Che per quanto la puoi considerare diversa, una relazione è sempre una relazione, con le stesse dinamiche di coppia. Aspettative che non vanno disilluse.
> ...


.
Ma so perfettamente che succede ma non lo capisco
Ma voi  dovete comprendere che non è per forza e sempre così
Certo che poi al mondo c'è un po' di tutto eh


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quello che tu non riesci a comprendere, o forse noi a spiegare, è che tu hai trovato nell'amante esattamente e solo quello che volevi. In tutto il tempo della tua relazione.
> Soprattutto avresti mollato il tuo amante alla prima cosa che non ti quadrava, quindi non ti sei mai posta il problema di deludere le aspettative del tuo amante.
> 
> Così non è per tutti chiaramente. Soprattutto chi le usa come metodo anche in un altra realtà e cioè quello familiare. Che per quanto la puoi considerare diversa, una relazione è sempre una relazione, con le stesse dinamiche di coppia. Aspettative che non vanno disilluse.
> ...



Questa cosa mia moglie l'ha ammessa. Io l'avevo riscontrata, avendo avuto accesso ai loro scambi epistolari.
Praticamente ho visto mia moglie indossare maschere con me e con l'amante.
Sono maschere ovviamente protettive, in un caso come nell'altro.
Il lavoro che ho fatto, da parte mia, dopo, è stato eliminare il più possibile le condizioni che portassero lei a celarsi dietro una maschera, in maniera da non temere di essere se stessa nel rapportarsi con me.
E' un lavoro faticoso e a tratti doloroso, che impone anche a me di essere il più possibile trasparente.
L'assunzione di maschere progressivamente porta ad accrescere la distanza tra gli elementi di una coppia, come è facilmente comprensibile.
La cosa più catastrofica è quando le maschere si indossano in due.


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questa cosa mia moglie l'ha ammessa. Io l'avevo riscontrata, avendo avuto accesso ai loro scambi epistolari.
> Praticamente ho visto mia moglie indossare maschere con me e con l'amante.
> Sono maschere ovviamente protettive, in un caso come nell'altro.
> Il lavoro che ho fatto, da parte mia, dopo, è stato eliminare il più possibile le condizioni che portassero lei a celarsi dietro una maschera, in maniera da non temere di essere se stessa nel rapportarsi con me.
> ...


Santo subito .
Lei non deve temere di rapportarsi con te ??????
Ma X me tu stai assumendo o hai assunto troppo il ruolo di terapeuta nella coppia scusami ..


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Santo subito .
> *Lei non deve temere di rapportarsi con te ??????
> Ma X me tu stai assumendo o hai assunto troppo il ruolo di terapeuta nella coppia scusami .*.


Quoto
Le maschere se le doveva togliere lei. Non che io tradito devo creare le condizioni per.....
Sei tu che come prima cosa  devi fare questo se vuoi che ripartiamo
 [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] sai che sono dura perchè ti voglio bene


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Le maschere se le doveva togliere lei. Non che io tradito devo creare le condizioni per.....
> Sei tu che come prima cosa  devi fare questo se vuoi che ripartiamo
> [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] sai che sono dura perchè ti voglio bene


Anche io nutro affetto X danny e mi dispiace dirgli queste cose non voglio ferirlo ...ma è troppo zerbino passatemi il termine


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Le maschere se le doveva togliere lei. Non che io tradito devo creare le condizioni per.....
> Sei tu che come prima cosa  devi fare questo se vuoi che ripartiamo
> @_danny_ sai che sono dura perchè ti voglio bene





Carola ha detto:


> Anche io nutro affetto X danny e mi dispiace dirgli queste cose non voglio ferirlo ...ma è troppo zerbino passatemi il termine



Dificile da capire che per riuscire a togliersi una maschera bisogna avere fiducia in chi ci sta accanto e che dopo mesi di litigate sia difficile sia per tradito che per traditore farlo?
L'alternativa è buttare via tutto alla scoperta del tradimento.
O continuare a far finta di niente facendosi i cazzi propri a vita.
Due cose che non ho scelto.
Difficile da comprendere che per ricostruire bisogna confrontarsi senza mentirsi?


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Nun ci sta ' nient' a' fa si na' sfaccimm' e' femmina. ( per la traduzione rivolgersi a delfino curioso )


E vediam se arriva la traduzione...

Intanto me lo prendo come un complimento


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questo anche per me. Ma ho la sensazione non sia così per tutti.


Eh...me ne sto accorgendo...sono un'ingenua da questo punto di vista


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dificile da capire che per riuscire a togliersi una maschera bisogna avere fiducia in chi ci sta accanto e che dopo mesi di litigate sia difficile sia per tradito che per traditore farlo?
> L'alternativa è buttare via tutto alla scoperta del tradimento.
> O continuare a far finta di niente facendosi i cazzi propri a vita.
> Due cose che non ho scelto.
> Difficile da comprendere che per ricostruire bisogna confrontarsi senza mentirsi?


.
Facile da comprendere ma non deve partire da te e soprattutto non deve essere un lavoro solo tuo.


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dificile da capire che per riuscire a togliersi una maschera bisogna avere fiducia in chi ci sta accanto e che dopo mesi di litigate sia difficile sia per tradito che per traditore farlo?
> L'alternativa è buttare via tutto alla scoperta del tradimento.
> O continuare a far finta di niente facendosi i cazzi propri a vita.
> Due cose che non ho scelto.
> Difficile da comprendere che per ricostruire bisogna confrontarsi senza mentirsi?


Bah ..contento te 
Scappo vi leggo stasera


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> OK, così è molto più comprensibile.


Bene! sono contenta di essere riuscita a spiegarmi meglio 

Mi fa strano il rimproverarsi fra adulti. 
Il rimprovero viene DOPO che qualcosa da rimproverare è accaduto. 

Se viene dopo significa che non si è fatto bene nel prima. E non in termini di giudizio. 
Significa che qualcosa nella comunicazione non ha funzionato. 

E siccome nella comunicazione si fa 50% e 50%, per prima cosa, io metto in discussione me. 
E poi ne parlo all'altro. 

Ma rimproverare, non ci vedo nè il senso nè la funzione. 

Se non la lamentela che non porta da nessuna parte. 
E il mettersi nella posizione di chi attende una sorta di "conversione" da parte dell'altro. 

Io preferisco affermare e chiedere. Ed esporre le mie necessità. 
Desidero che l'altro sia libero di dire SI e NO, nella piena consapevolezza che ci si sta costantemente valutando a vicenda. 

Poi si ragiona. Si cercano aggiustamenti. Compromessi. Miglioramenti. 

Ma comunicando alla pari.

Non trattandosi come ragazzini scemi.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bene! sono contenta di essere riuscita a spiegarmi meglio
> 
> Mi fa strano il rimproverarsi fra adulti.
> Il rimprovero viene DOPO che qualcosa da rimproverare è accaduto.


Se viene DOPO per me assume i contorni della recriminazione.

Magari qualcuno lo fa o lo subisce normalmente, sarebbe 
Interessante qualche testimonianza "real" al riguardo


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ti ammiro: io le persone così le trovo incredibilmente viscide e sarei andata via dicendogli cazzo vuoi.





nina ha detto:


> Esatto, è proprio questo che le ammiro.


Viscido? 

Come mai viscido? 

Come dicevo io sono molto legata ai significati delle parole...sono molto rigida su questo. 

http://www.etimo.it/gifpic/15/735a3d.png 

Una persona che in maniera cristallina esprime ciò che desidera non mi sembra viscida. 
Forse invadente. 
Ma riguardo l'invadenza le variabili sono personali. E anche legate ai momenti. 

Io considero viscido chi è equivoco. Quindi mi presenta una cosa, nebulosa, per nasconderne un'altra...


Certo, a me lusinga l'espressione della mia piacevolezza. Mi piace essere guardata. E mi piace essere desiderata. 
Non mi ha mai offeso il desiderio puramente fisico, anche spoglio da ogni altra cosa, anzi. 

Mi sono sempre sentita libera di accettare e/o declinare. Come e quando lo desideravo io. 

Fra l'altro, lo stesso atteggiamento in qualcuno che lo avesse presentato in altro modo, ossia non giocoso e aperto anche al vaffanculo, avrebbe fatto un altro effetto. 

SE offri non vieni ad elemosinare. Offri. E sai in partenza che l'offerta potrebbe essere rifiutata. 
Ma stai giocando. Sei scanzonato. 

Un po' come i bambini al parco che vanno da un altro bambino e gli chiedono "posso giocare con te?". 
Ho sempre considerato il sesso anche un gioco fra adulti. 

Trovo viscidi quelli che arrivano col mazzo di rose per farsi una trombata. 
Chiedi quel che vuoi senza fare troppe moine. E avrai le risposte che desideri. 

Se provi a girarmi intorno, per come sono fatta io, un vaffanculo è il minimo che ti può capitare :carneval:
(e sono questi che io vedo come viscidi..uomini e donne....chi scambia pompini con attenzione e calore, nei casi più illustri amore)


----------



## SilviaL (10 Maggio 2017)

Non e' che per caso vede altre persone oltre a te? Te lo dico perche' nel mio caso ho questo sospetto ma non la certezza. Ho provato a provocarlo in maniera scherzosa sul fatto di avere piu' amanti (e ho le mie ragioni) ma si secca parecchio e mi da risposte che mi fanno stare male.Insomma invece di darmi rassicurazioni mi provoca a sua volta dicendomi che ho ragione cosi non capisco se e vero o no. Vorrei chiederglielo vis a vis ma se non riusciamo a vederci per motivi miei e suoi non intendo farlo per telefono. Datemi un consiglio per favore. Anche su come affrontare la questione altre amanti. Grazie.


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Facile da comprendere ma non deve partire da te e soprattutto non deve essere un lavoro solo tuo.


Chi ha detto che è un lavoro solo mio?
E' un lavoro più facile per me perché ho più strumenti per farlo, più impegnativo per lei che ha minore conoscenza di alcune dinamiche e non vive un periodo sereno dal punto di vista della psiche.
Ma se si decide di ricostruire non lo si può fare ragionando:
prima lei (o lui) altrimenti io non parto.
Chi ha più capacità si metta in gioco. L'altro arriva prima o poi.
E se non arriva... si dichiara fallimento e si chiude lì.
Aprirsi è determinante.
Se non ci si apre in due, si resta al palo a scrutarsi senza vedersi.


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Santo subito .
> Lei non deve temere di rapportarsi con te ??????
> Ma X me tu stai assumendo o hai assunto troppo il ruolo di *terapeuta* nella coppia scusami ..


Carola... il terapeuta non sono io.
Ok?
Non è che io racconto tutto eh.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se viene DOPO per me assume i contorni della recriminazione.
> 
> Magari qualcuno lo fa o lo subisce normalmente, sarebbe
> Interessante qualche testimonianza "real" al riguardo


Nel rimprovero per me c'è, più o meno, recriminazione...

Hai fatto così. Ti rimprovero. 

Cosa ti sto rimproverando? 

Che sei a giro con gli amici o che quello che mi aspettavo da te non sta accadendo?

Io piuttosto che rimproverare mi metto a capire cose. SE non mi sono spiegata in quello che mi attendevo. Se non ci siamo capiti. Etc etc

E la disponibilità dell'altro a capire mi fornisce fra l'altro elementi di conoscenza e quindi valutazione. 

Cosa me ne faccio di una risposta tipo "ok, ok, amore bello, non lo faccio più" o per converso un "vaffanculo, questi sono i miei spazi".

Che mi significa una roba così? Che funzione ha? A cosa serve alla relazione?


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nel rimprovero per me c'è, più o meno, recriminazione...
> 
> Hai fatto così. Ti rimprovero.
> 
> ...


Si hai ragione.. ma..
Non pensi che nel rimprovero (chiamiamolo così) pre o post evento, vi siano insiti di suo già tutti gli elementi di cui chiedi, benché in forma nascosta?

A me pare evidente questo


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche io nutro affetto X danny e mi dispiace dirgli queste cose non voglio ferirlo ...ma è troppo zerbino passatemi il termine





Carola ha detto:


> Bah ..contento te
> Scappo vi leggo stasera


Se un uomo ama la donna con cui è sposato, quando apprende che lei gli ha mentito, soffre.
Soffre e si incazza.
Litiga per allontanarla dall'amante. Litiga perché lei ha l'amante.
Trova insopportabile questa cosa.
Ne è ossessionato. Non tollera la presenza di lui accanto a lei.
Se un uomo ama la donna con cui sta a volte può lasciarla per questo.
Può arrivare a odiarla.
Se non può lasciarla - per vari motivi che esulano dal rapporto di coppia - appena ha passato la sbornia di questi sentimenti, cerca di trovare la soluzione migliore per ricostruire un rapporto basato su un nuovo equilibrio - di diversa consapevolezza - per stare con lei. E ci mette l'anima, ci sbatte la testa, che almeno si dica che ha fatto il possibile, prima di dichiarare di non esserci riuscito.
Io tutto questo credo di averlo fatto e passato. E non mi ritengo uno zerbino per aver amato una donna.
Se questi passaggi invece non ci sono alla scoperta di un tradimento, stai pur sicura che quell'uomo non ti ama. In alcuna maniera.
Non ci vuol molto a finire una storia che di fatto si è già conclusa da tanto tempo.


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bene! sono contenta di essere riuscita a spiegarmi meglio Mi fa strano il rimproverarsi fra adulti. Il rimprovero viene DOPO che qualcosa da rimproverare è accaduto. Se viene dopo significa che non si è fatto bene nel prima. E non in termini di giudizio. Significa che qualcosa nella comunicazione non ha funzionato. E siccome nella comunicazione si fa 50% e 50%, per prima cosa, io metto in discussione me. E poi ne parlo all'altro. Ma rimproverare, non ci vedo nè il senso nè la funzione. Se non la lamentela che non porta da nessuna parte. E il mettersi nella posizione di chi attende una sorta di "conversione" da parte dell'altro. Io preferisco affermare e chiedere. Ed esporre le mie necessità. Desidero che l'altro sia libero di dire SI e NO, nella piena consapevolezza che ci si sta costantemente valutando a vicenda. Poi si ragiona. Si cercano aggiustamenti. Compromessi. Miglioramenti. Ma comunicando alla pari.Non trattandosi come ragazzini scemi.


A questo punto ti chiedo in che misura tu stessa credi che la libertà con cui è costruito il tuo rapporto (dove ognuno può ben stare anche a casa propria) influisca sulla tua visione. Perché mi pare una visione poco  "pratica". Come dicevo spesso non si parla di desideri ma di bisogni. Nei quali spesso non si è alla pari per definizione.


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nel rimprovero per me c'è, più o meno, recriminazione...
> 
> Hai fatto così. Ti rimprovero.
> 
> ...





Skorpio ha detto:


> Si hai ragione.. ma..
> Non pensi che nel rimprovero (chiamiamolo così) pre o post evento, vi siano insiti di suo già tutti gli elementi di cui chiedi, benché in forma nascosta?
> 
> A me pare evidente questo


Anche a me Skorpio.
Noto piuttosto una difficoltà nell'esprimere e comprendere le proprie esigenze nell'affidarsi al rimprovero.
Si riporta tutto al conflitto - il rimprovero può essere una parte dello stesso - invece che al confronto.
Non si dice "Mi sento trascurata" ma "Esci sempre con gli amici".
Non si ragione insieme sul perché ci si sente trascurati dal partner cercando una soluzione, ma si accusa il partner in maniera che spinto dal timore non lo faccia più.
In pratica è un modo per definire una condizione di supremazia piuttosto che di scambio paritario.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io avevo riportato l'esempio di uscire con l'amica dicendo la balla del lavoro al marito, ma appunto per fare un esempio di quando un rapporto  (in questo caso di amicizia) non è viziato alle fondamenta dalla menzogna. A differenza degli amanti, il cui rapporto necessariamente implica raccontare balle. Ecco.... Il contesto del mio esempio era quello
> 
> *Però non appena lo ho scritto avevo avuto la sensazione che qualcuno avrebbe fatto notare che l'uscita con l'amica non andasse  "rimproverata".* Concordo, in linea di principio. Anche su quanto dici tu in punto di esprimere un desiderio e *lasciare all'altro il compito di equilibrare quel desiderio con il proprio.* Però secondo me una relazione che comporta una larga parte di  "quotidianità", intesa come divisione  (e non solo condivisione) degli sbattimenti della vita di ogni giorno, raramente e' scevra di rimproveri, nel concreto.
> 
> ...


Si fa in due l'equilibrare il desiderio. 

Il desiderio si muove sia verso l'esterno della coppia sia verso l'interno. Sono piani importanti entrambi. E uno senza l'altro, fa crollare il tutto. 

Il discorso non è "non si rimprovera". 
Il mio discorso è "che razza di comunicazione è il rimprovero". Trovo molto più semplice fare "patti". DA cui partire e da aggiornare. Ognuno esprime le sue esigenze e si prova a venirsi incontro. Anche partendo dal presupposto che non sempre si può. Se non si è in grado di esprimere le proprie esigenze, la vedo dura per la relazione. 

Anche perchè le uscite con le amiche sono cose facili eh. O con gli amici. 
Quando le cose si fanno più complesse, che si fa?  

L'esempio che hai portato della tua amica...è il livello più complesso. 

E dice innanzitutto che nei livelli più facili non si è lavorato bene. 

Se quella sta a casa incazzata e quell'altro se ne esce senza farci troppo caso, il problema non è che quello esce. E' che entrambi non si parlano chiaramente. 

Non hanno una comunicazione capace di deviare dalla rabbia, e quindi dalla recriminazione, al confronto costruttivo. 

Fra l'altro, se quello si comporta così, è perchè nella relazione quel comportamento era accettato. 

Non era stato sottoposto a confronto e men che meno a patti anche progettuali. 

Se invece sono stati fatti progetti e patti, anche riguardo i figli, e lui si fa i cazzi suoi, il problema della tua amica col suo uomo non è che va a calcetto. E' che fatti dei patti, non li rispetta. Se è così, forse se proprio deve incazzarsi, sarebbe meglio si incazzasse per il motivo per cui è incazzata, non per il paravento. 

Ed è pure lei responsabile nella scelta di aver fatto figli con uno così. Che sarà stato così anche prima. 

Solo che prima, per amore, si tollerava meglio? 
Quando la durezza della fatica bussa alla porta l'amore non funziona più come prima? 

E poi, che cazzo si incazza? Lo rimprovera invece di esprimere quello di cui ha bisogno? Invece di esprimere la delusione per il comportamento? Invece di ragionare sulle sue aspettative? 

Il rimprovero è un problema comunicativo. Che riguarda entrambi. 

Ci sono uomini, e donne, a cui il rimprovero, fra l'altro, fa molto molto comodo. 
E' un bel modo per non assumersi la responsabilità di essere presenti alla pari nella relazione. Non è una questione di principio la mia. E' una questione comunicativa. 

SE ti devo rimproverare, la questione non è il rimprovero. La questione è che al rimprovero ci siamo arrivati per errori (non sbagli) di entrambi. 

Ergo forse invece che darsi addosso, è più intelligente cercare di capire insieme cosa non ha funzionato nella comunicazione di ognuno all'altro che ha portato alla spinta al rimproverare. 

Serve disponibilità a mettersi in discussione però, per farlo. E iniziare a ragionare ognuno su stesso e non usare l'altro per esprimere mancanze, bisogni e necessità. 
Sono quei discorsi dove usare TU è solo un modo per non parlare di se stessi.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si hai ragione.. ma..
> Non pensi che nel rimprovero (chiamiamolo così) pre o post evento, vi siano insiti di suo già tutti gli elementi di cui chiedi, benché in forma nascosta?
> 
> A me pare evidente questo


fammi un esempio di rimprovero pre....non riesco proprio ad immaginarlo.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> A questo punto ti chiedo in che misura tu stessa credi che la libertà con cui è costruito il tuo rapporto (dove ognuno può ben stare anche a casa propria) influisca sulla tua visione. Perché mi pare una visione poco  "pratica". Come dicevo spesso non si parla di desideri ma di bisogni. Nei quali spesso non si è alla pari per definizione.


I desideri sono miei. I bisogni anche. SE non li esprimo chiaramente, non è che poi mi lamento che l'altro non mi capisce. 

Esempio amici: 

Se anzichè dire una balla, si dice semplicemente "ho il desiderio di uscire con la mia amica, mi piace. E' un momento di benessere per me. Mi spieghi se e dove la cosa ti crea fastidio? Hai qualcosa di particolare stasera e preferisci che rimandi?" 

Esempio scemo di comunicazione semplice, che non è "tesoro, amore, stasera sono a lavoro e arrivo tardi" (e intanto nella testa pensare "che due palle, devo inventarmi storie per stare con la mia amica se no questo mi rompe i coglioni. lo stronzo") 

Esempio figli "tesoro, stasera sono cotta, stanca, e anche intimorita da tutta questa fatica, ho bisogno che tieni i bambini mentre io mi faccio una doccia, mi lavo i capelli, mi rilasso". Che è ben diverso da "amoooree...stasera vado a calcetto" risposta "uff...porc...che caz...vai." (e poi pensare nella testa "quello stronzo di merda mi smolla qui, non mi aiuta, ma che avrò mai fatto di male")

Esistono eh...la mia amica, dopo aver sbattuto il naso la prima volta, con la seconda figlia ha imparato a chiedere quello di cui ha bisogno, anzichè lamentarsi, come una piattola, di quello che lui le faceva mancare.

Quanto alla mia attuale relazione...sono cose, queste, di cui discutiamo quotidianamente. Patti che vengono fatti. Rifatti. Accomodati. Con intenzione. E' attenzione di entrambi che la comunicazione funzioni, e che le cose vengano dette. Anche quelle brutte. In particolare quelle che fa paura dire. C'è molta cura, da parte di entrambi, nella costruzione di uno spazio adeguato. L'ammore però non è la nostra guida. Neanche ne parliamo di amore. 

E non per reazione, ma perchè nessuno dei due ha intenzione di fare alcunchè per amore. 

Ripeto, l'aver fallito è un tesoro in valigia. 
Se si decide di usarlo per imparare invece che lasciarlo nella valigia a fare la muffa.


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Una coppia vive non solo per la qualità del tempo condiviso (insieme si devono vivere cose gratificanti) ma anche per la quantità dello stesso.
> Il che è frutto di un sapiente bilanciamento tra le rispettive esigenze, un compromesso che è necessario affinché l'altro non provi le sensazioni che tu hai descritto.
> Se il tempo condiviso è poco, comunque, gradualmente gli elementi della coppia si allontaneranno tra loro, arrivando a definire un rapporto  di coabitazione tra "perfetti sconosciuti", il cui il non detto è superiore a quello che ognuno sa dell'altro.
> Forse uscire ogni tanto coinvolgendo e raccontando di sè, spiegando le proprie esigenze e quello che si cerca può essere utile a non far sentire una persona ignorata.
> Poi ci sono persone a cui neppure questo basta, ma qui il rapporto rischia di essere sbilanciato in maniera patologica.


Eh, ma infatti era lei che con me voleva aver nulla a che fare con me - una volta a settimana se le andava bene perché si era trovata i suoi amichetti e non le interessavo più, suppongo. Che uno dice non fargliene una colpa. Ma anche sì.


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si fa in due l'equilibrare il desiderio.
> 
> Il desiderio si muove sia verso l'esterno della coppia sia verso l'interno. Sono piani importanti entrambi. E uno senza l'altro, fa crollare il tutto.
> 
> ...


Benissimo.

Poniamo allora che lui non rispetti i patti. Perché vedi il caso concreto  (occasione di rimprovero: Non curi il bambino, non "dividi" questo compito) come un paravento? Cioè: secondo me se vado a parare verso i massimi sistemi  (perdonami ) tipo la disponibilità a discutersi, senza ficcare il dito nel problema specifico non vedo una strada in discesa, rispetto a ciò che concretamente chiedo  (in questo caso, qualche momento in più per tirare il fiato). Piuttosto per me sta nell'altro non leggere un rimprovero nel rimprovero, ma un richiamo a quelli che sono i bisogni dell'altro. Con un esempio pratico, ed una richiesta di adeguare certi comportamenti. Se non si vede quella, nel rimprovero, per me non è colpa del rimprovero.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Anche a me Skorpio.
> Noto piuttosto una difficoltà nell'esprimere e comprendere le proprie esigenze nell'affidarsi al rimprovero.
> Si riporta tutto al conflitto - il rimprovero può essere una parte dello stesso - invece che al confronto.
> Non si dice "Mi sento trascurata" ma "Esci sempre con gli amici".
> ...


Ora si, mi è chiaro e sono molto d’accordo..

Ma.. e ti chiedo, e chiedo in generale.. (perché mi serve a me)

Se io arrivassi a “esprimere” il fatto che tu mi trascuri, sostituendo giustamente la mia lamentela con un “raccontare” il mio sentirmi trascurato…

Ecco….

Nel momento esatto in cui io esprimessi questo, mentre dico quelle parole con la mia bocca, mi crolla tutto..

Tu non puoi più fare nulla… perché ogni cosa tu dovessi fare, con tutto l’impegno e la buona volontà e la convinzione, per non farmi sentire trascurato, sarebbe “sporcata” da quella espressione di me.

In pratica io “scambierei” quel tuo fare (poniamo che tu decida di fare) come un contentino…

Come un pat pat al bambino che poverino ha detto che si sente trascurato, poverino.. suvvia… usciamoci a cena, così lo facciamo felice…

E questo avviene nel momento esatto in cui “mi spiegassi”…

Scenderei di colpo indietro di più di 40 anni, dove alcune cose (che ben smascheravo) venivano fatte perché “il bimbo sennò si inquieta”

E io da li non ci esco… confondo… non mi va più bene, non vale più

E mi son fottuto con le mie mani, esponendo.. perché dopo TU non puoi più ignorare (indipendentemente dalle tue scelte, dalla tua buona volontà dal tuo ardore, etc..) e io non posso più ignorare che tu non puoi più ignorare.

E tutto mi salta.. non è debolezza, è che mi salta proprio tutto lo schema

Non so se mi spiego…

ed in effetti trovo totalmente incomprensibile come certuni/e si "accontentino dopo una spiegazione o una recriminazione di questo tipo
perché io .. lì.. a quel punto lì.. divento incontentabile

Ma succede solo a me sta cosa????


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> fammi un esempio di rimprovero pre....non riesco proprio ad immaginarlo.


È annidato in un atteggiamento, le parole sono apparentemente accondiscendenti  

Da giovane ne ho ricevuti a centinaia e so di cosa parlo :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Benissimo.
> 
> Poniamo allora che lui non rispetti i patti. Perché vedi il caso concreto  (occasione di rimprovero: *Non curi il bambino, non "dividi" questo compito*) come un paravento? Cioè: secondo me se vado a parare verso i massimi sistemi  (perdonami ) tipo la disponibilità a discutersi, senza ficcare il dito nel problema specifico non vedo una strada in discesa, rispetto a ciò che concretamente chiedo  (in questo caso, qualche momento in più per tirare il fiato). Piuttosto per me sta nell'altro non leggere un rimprovero nel rimprovero, ma un richiamo a quelli che sono i bisogni dell'altro. Con un esempio pratico, ed una richiesta di adeguare certi comportamenti. Se non si vede quella, nel rimprovero, per me non è colpa del rimprovero.


SE quel momento lo chiedi, non vai ai massimi sistemi. 

"ho bisogno di tirare il fiato. Tieni tu i bambini? Grazie."

SE chiedo non ho bisogno di richiamare. Si comunica linearmente. E in modo semplice. 

Certo che se quando ho bisogno, sto lì ad aspettare che l'altro telepaticamente colga il mio bisogno e poi mi incazzo che l'altro non mi capisce...oppure chiedo, ma alla risposta negativa dell'altro non mi esprimo ulteriormente affermando....la vedo dura. Molto dura. MA il problema, ripeto, non sono i bisogni. Il problema è non saperli esprimere e chiedere chiaramente. E fermamente se serve. E questo avviene quando la comunicazione non funziona. Quando invece che discutere a aprtire dalle piccole cose, si aspetta che si accumulino. Poi per forza o si rimprovera o si finisce nei massimi sistemi. 

Che in ogni caso, secondo me, hanno la necessità di essere discussi, e molto, all'inizio di una relazione. 

Dopo è spesso tardi. Ma la responsabilità è la miopia di entrambi.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È annidato in un atteggiamento, le parole sono apparentemente accondiscendenti
> 
> Da giovane ne ho ricevuti a centinaia e so di cosa parlo :rotfl:


Forse ho capito. Lo tollero ancora meno del rimprovero esplicito. 

Non lo accetto. Svelo. E' una regola per me. Ci mancherebbe pure che mi rimproveri silenziosamente...ma va là va...

il mio ex mi ha manipolata e non poco così, la mia responsabilità è non aver svelato. Lui non era nemmeno consapevole, e io non ho svelato, tolleravo....

se dovessi cogliere una cosa del genere ora, non farei domande...napalm


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Viscido?
> 
> Come mai viscido?
> 
> ...


Pensa che dicevo di no pure da bambina. Capivo che io o un'altra era lo stesso.


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Benissimo.
> 
> Poniamo allora che lui non rispetti i patti. Perché vedi il caso concreto  (occasione di rimprovero: Non curi il bambino, non "dividi" questo compito) come un paravento? Cioè: secondo me se vado a parare verso i massimi sistemi  (perdonami ) tipo la disponibilità a discutersi, senza ficcare il dito nel problema specifico non vedo una strada in discesa, rispetto a ciò che concretamente chiedo  (in questo caso, qualche momento in più per tirare il fiato). Piuttosto per me sta nell'altro non leggere un rimprovero nel rimprovero, ma un richiamo a quelli che sono i bisogni dell'altro. Con un esempio pratico, ed una richiesta di adeguare certi comportamenti. Se non si vede quella, nel rimprovero, per me non è colpa del rimprovero.



Ovviamente specifico, perché altrimenti potrebbe essere equivocato, che non considero il rimprovero come la normale modalità comunicativa: tuttavia non credo che sempre vi si possa arrivare a causa di una falla nel sistema comunicativo. A volte ci si arriva perché il bisogno non è espressione di una condizione che vede gli interlocutori nella misura del 50% per ciascuno. Anche nei rapporti più paritari esistono situazioni che sbilanciano la coppia. La genitorialità e' una di queste. Ma anche la necessità per uno di accudire un parente anziano eh, per dire. In automatico si crea una parte più debole dell'altra, almeno sotto certi profili.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nel rimprovero per me c'è, più o meno, recriminazione...
> 
> Hai fatto così. Ti rimprovero.
> 
> ...


Io so che anche un'amica ci rimane male se esco con un'altra.
I sociogrammi visualizzano queste cose e mostrarli a chi fa parte del gruppo analizzato crea sempre problemi.
Se ho un amante e ci vediamo il giovedì se un giovedì non può certamente mi dà fastidio. Perché non dovrebbe?
E se esce con la famiglia me lo digerisco perché fa parte del pacchetto, ma se lo vedo uscire dal motel con un'altra, hai voglia a dire che non c'era un patto di fedeltà, divento verde lo stesso.
E raccontare balle è un modo per fare quello che si vuole senza dover dare spiegazioni.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che dicevo di no pure da bambina. Capivo che io o un'altra era lo stesso.


Io...dipende 

Da cosa mi interessa per me


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Viscido?
> 
> Come mai viscido?
> 
> ...



questo un quotone, il mio sopra *è* un complimento


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> SE quel momento lo chiedi, non vai ai massimi sistemi.
> 
> "ho bisogno di tirare il fiato. Tieni tu i bambini? Grazie."
> 
> ...



Ma se tu non rispetti dei patti, la cosa concreta che finisco col chiederti non assumerà la forma di una domanda, ma di un rimprovero. Che a me pare sacrosanto, in questo caso. Poi sta a te scindere la mia domanda, che è implicita, dalle ragioni che l'hanno rivestita con il biasimo. Quando arriva un rimprovero e' perché la comunicazione e' stata già disattesa, ma non necessariamente perché la comunicazione e' stata sbagliata in origine.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io...dipende
> 
> Da cosa mi interessa per me


Se anche per te lui o un altro è lo stesso ok.
Se hai fame un panino del bar bianco o del bar Rossi sempre panino è.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2017)

Il rimprovero è un'accusa. Di conseguenza ci sono le accuse pre evento e i rimproveri post evento.Entrambi mal dispongono chi li riceve. Chi li mette in atto è consapevole di una reazione nella mangio parte dei casi negativa.


----------



## iosolo (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se un uomo ama la donna con cui è sposato, quando apprende che lei gli ha mentito, soffre.
> Soffre e si incazza.
> Litiga per allontanarla dall'amante. Litiga perché lei ha l'amante.
> Trova insopportabile questa cosa.
> ...


Perfetto!


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io so che anche un'amica ci rimane male se esco con un'altra.
> I sociogrammi visualizzano queste cose e mostrarli a chi fa parte del gruppo analizzato crea sempre problemi.
> Se ho un amante e ci vediamo il giovedì se un giovedì non può certamente mi dà fastidio. Perché non dovrebbe?
> E se esce con la famiglia me lo digerisco perché fa parte del pacchetto, ma se lo vedo uscire dal motel con un'altra, hai voglia a dire che non c'era un patto di fedeltà, divento verde lo stesso.
> E raccontare balle è un modo per fare quello che si vuole senza dover dare spiegazioni.


Da cel... 

Si prova fastidio per un botto di cose. 

Ma il fastidio è una emozione di chi lo sente. 

Che può decidere che farne. 

Subito. Ingoiarlo. Tacere. Vomitarlo. Renderlo materia di conoscenza e confronto. 

Ognuno sceglie. 

Ma rimproverare altri per la mala gestione del proprio fastidio è inutile. Semplicemente. 

Quanto alle balle...dare all'altro la responsabilità delle proprie non lo condivido. 

Io ho mentito. Non mi è mai venuto in mente di cercare fuori di me il motivo. 

Non mi piace mentire per me. Perché parla del mio non coraggio di tenere la testa alta su di me.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Forse ho capito. Lo tollero ancora meno del rimprovero esplicito.
> 
> Non lo accetto. Svelo. E' una regola per me. Ci mancherebbe pure che mi rimproveri silenziosamente...ma va là va...
> 
> ...


A me non indispone, perché capisco i motivi per cui non si può spogliare fino in fondo

Almeno.. ragionando con la mia sensibilità

Se si spoglia, dopo non vale più, per i motivi che dicevo sopra in risposta a [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]

Non si tratta di paura, ne tantomeno di coraggio

Si tratta del fatto che se quell'atteggiamento viene spogliato, dopo (almeno x me) tutto quel che di buono dovesse venire, è ormai sporcato.

È una forma di protezione. Ma non di se

Perché chi fa così non avrebbe probabilmente il becco di un problema a dire le cose chiare, ma così facendo si "gioca" il resto. 

Io la percepisco cosi


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma se tu non rispetti dei patti, la cosa concreta che finisco col chiederti non assumerà la forma di una domanda, ma di un rimprovero. Che a me pare sacrosanto, in questo caso. Poi sta a te scindere la mia domanda, che è implicita, dalle ragioni che l'hanno rivestita con il biasimo. Quando arriva un rimprovero e' perché la comunicazione e' stata già disattesa, ma non necessariamente perché la comunicazione e' stata sbagliata in origine.


Se quello che ho vicino non rispetta i patti, il problema non richiede un rimprovero. 

Sarebbe come pensare di curare un cancro con l'aulin.

E in ogni caso, se la comunicazione è sbagliata in origine o la si corregge o non vedo comunque il senso del rimprovero. Tenendo conto che se è sbagliata in origine entrambi hanno compartecipato al costruirla in modo disfunzionale. 

E in questo caso il rimprovero è un lamentarsi...non è che porti lontano. 

A che serve biasimare? 

Il problema è la comunicazione. E l'intenzione e  disponibilità o meno a correggere. 

Se mancano rimproverare serve solo come sfogo di frustrazione, che va a nutrire in modo disfunzionale il conflitto, invece che svelarlo.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se anche per te lui o un altro è lo stesso ok.
> Se hai fame un panino del bar bianco o del bar Rossi sempre panino è.


Appunto, dipende 

Dal saper cosa si vuole. 

E dirtelo chiaramente. 

Stando fuori dai giudizi morali. Di sé, prima che dell'altro

Io o un'altra siamo la stessa cosa fino a che l'altro non vede la differenza. E la vede nella conoscenza. 
Quella che interessa. E che concedo. 

Non è nello sguardo dell'altro che cerco la mia unicita'. 
La so io. 

E decido io a chi offrirla. 

E non è neanche detto che abbia voglia di offrirla. 

Non è l'unico motivo per cui a me piace entrare in relazione. 

A spingermi è più spesso la curiosità mia riguardo l'altro. 
Decido poi se mostrarmi o meno. 

A volte per me è sufficiente soddisfare la. Mia curiosità


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> questo un quotone, il mio sopra *è* un complimento


...che accetto e per cui ti ringrazio


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se quello che ho vicino non rispetta i patti, il problema non richiede un rimprovero. Sarebbe come pensare di curare un cancro con l'aulin.E in ogni caso, se la comunicazione è sbagliata in origine o la si corregge o non vedo comunque il senso del rimprovero. Tenendo conto che se è sbagliata in origine entrambi hanno compartecipato al costruirla in modo disfunzionale. E in questo caso il rimprovero è un lamentarsi...non è che porti lontano. A che serve biasimare? Il problema è la comunicazione. E l'intenzione e  disponibilità o meno a correggere. Se mancano rimproverare serve solo come sfogo di frustrazione, che va a nutrire in modo disfunzionale il conflitto, invece che svelarlo.


Tu chiedi a che serve biasimare.Ti rispondo che a volte serve a dare una svegliata. Se io sono stanca sfinita non devo farti la lista delle cose che puoi fare. Se ti spaparanzi sul divano, dopo che ho detto che sono morta, e vedi che c'è da svuotare la lavastoviglie, ma non lo fai, probabilmente la mia richiesta avrà anche un non so che di biasimo.Quello che voglio dire è che ci sono certe cose per cui non è necessario essere chiaroveggenti o telepatici, per capire i bisogni dell'altro. E ad un certo punto l'altro ti deve dare una svegliata, mica esprimere desideri o richieste. Se tutto fosse a richiesta, passeremmo il tempo a parlare, anziché agire.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io so che anche un'amica ci rimane male se esco con un'altra.
> I sociogrammi visualizzano queste cose e mostrarli a chi fa parte del gruppo analizzato crea sempre problemi.
> Se ho un amante e ci vediamo il giovedì se un giovedì non può certamente mi dà fastidio. Perché non dovrebbe?
> E se esce con la famiglia me lo digerisco perché fa parte del pacchetto,* ma se lo vedo uscire dal motel con un'altra, hai voglia a dire che non c'era un patto di fedeltà, divento verde lo stesso.
> E raccontare balle è un modo per fare quello che si vuole senza dover dare spiegazioni.*


.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma questo è essere stronzi non c'entra con il patto di fedeltà..
Se io e te ci vediamo il giovedì, vuol dire che il giovedì è il nostro momento, la nostra bolla. Famiglia a parte che do per scontato arrivi prima di me, il giovedì abbiamo stabilito che è il tempo che ci dedichiamo. 
Il resto del tempo è tempo tuo. Gestiscitelo come io gestisco il mio.
Se mi bidoni il giovedì e lo fai per scoparti un'altra per quello che mi riguarda possiamo salutarci a meno che la cosa non sia condivisa


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tu chiedi a che serve biasimare.Ti rispondo che a volte serve a dare una svegliata. Se io sono stanca sfinita non devo farti la lista delle cose che puoi fare. Se ti spaparanzi sul divano, dopo che ho detto che sono morta, e vedi che c'è da svuotare la lavastoviglie, ma non lo fai, probabilmente la mia richiesta avrà anche un non so che di biasimo.Quello che voglio dire è che ci sono certe cose per cui non è necessario essere chiaroveggenti o telepatici, per capire i bisogni dell'altro. E ad un certo punto l'altro ti deve dare una svegliata, mica esprimere desideri o richieste. Se tutto fosse a richiesta, passeremmo il tempo a parlare, anziché agire.


Scusa Cielo.. ma tu saresti soddisfatta dopo questo?..

Chiedo.. perché io.. proprio no

Dopo questa lagnanza, probabilmente chi è spaparanzato vede la lavastoviglie da svuotare.. ma bypassa ME

E a me questa cosa non mi sta bene

Se il problema è la lavastoviglie allora ok.
Emergenza risolta

Se il problema è che non vedi ME, a me della lavastoviglie mi importa una sega.. me la svuoto anche da solo...


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tu chiedi a che serve biasimare.Ti rispondo che a volte serve a dare una svegliata. Se io sono stanca sfinita non devo farti la lista delle cose che puoi fare. Se ti spaparanzi sul divano, dopo che ho detto che sono morta, e vedi che c'è da svuotare la lavastoviglie, ma non lo fai, probabilmente la mia richiesta avrà anche un non so che di biasimo.Quello che voglio dire è che ci sono certe cose per cui non è necessario essere chiaroveggenti o telepatici, per capire i bisogni dell'altro. E ad un certo punto l'altro ti deve dare una svegliata, mica esprimere desideri o richieste. Se tutto fosse a richiesta, passeremmo il tempo a parlare, anziché agire.


Quello che descrivi non è un uomo. 

È un bambino che ha bisogno che la mamma gli dica di fare i compiti. 

Il biasimo è un lavoro in più. 

E il problema, ripeto, è che quell'uomo è un bambino. E che a quella situazione ci si è arrivati insieme. 

Nella credenza che le persone cambiano. 

Il biasimo è scaricare sull'altro la propria miopia. Senza risolvere peraltro la situazione. 

Poi capisco che un sacco di situazioni stanno in piedi in questo modo. 

Non per questo sono situazioni funzionali. Sono disfunzionali. 

E lui sul divano, non è il problema. È un sintomo. Di qualcosa di ben più profondo. 

Ognuno poi sceglie dove stare. 

Col mio ex non avrei fatto figli. Lo sapevo dall'inizio. E non solo perché io non li desideravo. Mi era evidente che lui non andava bene, a quel livello non mi sarei fidata di lui. 

Ingenuamente pensavo che non volendo figli il problema sarebbe rimasto circoscritto. 

La cogliona ero io. A pensare di poter stare a compartimenti stagni 

E non lo biasimo per esser stato quel che era. Come non biasimo me. 

Ma so le mie responsabilità. 

A me sembra facile sai. 

Il biasimo è un lamento. A me fa incazzare lamentarmi senza fare. Con me. Non con l'altro.


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scusa Cielo.. ma tu saresti soddisfatta dopo questo?..
> 
> Chiedo.. perché io.. proprio no
> 
> ...


Su questo ti do' ragione. No. Non sarei  "soddisfatta". Nel rimprovero non c'è mai soddisfazione. C'è però la speranza di non doverlo ripetere un'altra volta.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Su questo ti do' ragione. No. Non sarei  "soddisfatta". Nel rimprovero non c'è mai soddisfazione. C'è però la speranza di non doverlo ripetere un'altra volta.


E anche se fosse???

Io non voglio essere visto "attraverso" la lavastoviglie da svuotare, o il tirante del cesso da riparare.

Non me ne faccio nulla di esser visto in quella forma li.

Meglio la trasparenza che esser visti così, ma mille volte meglio, per me


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scusa Cielo.. ma tu saresti soddisfatta dopo questo?..
> 
> Chiedo.. perché io.. proprio no
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E anche se fosse???
> 
> Io non voglio essere visto "attraverso" la lavastoviglie da svuotare, o il tirante del cesso da riparare.
> 
> ...


Eh. No. Per me meglio la lavastoviglie svuotata, pure controvoglia, meglio ad un certo punto controvoglia da lui che controvoglia da me. In questo ho cambiato idea.


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se un uomo ama la donna con cui è sposato, quando apprende che lei gli ha mentito, soffre.
> Soffre e si incazza.
> Litiga per allontanarla dall'amante. Litiga perché lei ha l'amante.
> Trova insopportabile questa cosa.
> ...


Guarda danny ti capisco ma io vedo un uomo che da anni si prende delle briciole Raccontandosela sempre un po 

Era per dire che io ti vedo molto  succube troppo paziente troppo analitico
Perdonami ..anche infelice 
Di un infelicità non grave ma rassegnata 

E giustifichi giustifichi sempre a me pare tu sia quasi sotto effetto di una macumba o tanta paura della solitudine 
E tua moglie lo sa 
E che tu non sia così obbiettivo
Se poi c'è chi ti consiglia di essere così come terapia X carità ...
Io uno così posso dirti mi farebbe anche un po cadere le palle
L ho detto ecco
Anche se credo tu sia di una bontà pazzesca e stra legato a tutto il tuo contesto affettivo che tale è rimasto nonostante la portata delle azioni  di tua moglie ( perché se ricordo i tuoi post bene era da film...)
Come una dipendenza perché perdonami ma io più che amore ci vedo tanta dipendenza 
Amare chi ti ha trattato così X me ha questo nome 
Però ci sarà chi adesso ti quoterà e scommetto sarà una persona che è stata tradita e vorrebbe perdonare non siamo tutti uguali si sa se no faremmo tutti le stesse scelte ...
Comunque se a te sta bene buon X te io impazzirei anche solo X il sesso è che cavolo cornuto e mazziato  no !

Perdonami eh se scrivo ciò che penso.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Su questo ti do' ragione. No. Non sarei  "soddisfatta". Nel rimprovero non c'è mai soddisfazione. C'è però la speranza di non doverlo ripetere un'altra volta.


Nella speranza che citi, c'è la delega all'altro del soddisfare bisogni e desideri. 

E un mettersi nella posizione di chi subisce. 

La differenza fra desiderare e volere.


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Viscido?
> 
> Come mai viscido?
> 
> ...


Non lo so, io personalmente provo molto fastidio quando la gente si pone così: tu dici che ti piace essere guardata e desiderata... e infatti è una cosa che ti ammiro, perchê nella mia concezione delle cose è uno sconosciuto che ti sta chiedendo di scopare, e la mia prima reazione viscerale è proprio chi sei che cazzo vuoi come ti permetti di mettermi il naso nei capelli. Non sono tipo e mi incazzavo quando la mia ex, a cui essere guardata e desiderata piaceva tantissimo, mi veniva a raccontare tutta contenta di ogni fischio che riceveva per strada e delle avances dell'istruttore di scuola guida di cinquant'anni (che io capisco che uno nin sia di tua proprietà, ma vi pare normale?! Certe volte non dicevo niente perché pensavo che una persona così insicura aveva bisogno della sua autostima, altre volte mi imbestialivo, e se le dicevo "ma non ti pare brutto che uno ti possa dire quello che ti dico io?" Se le dicevo che così svalutava lei e pure me, non capiva). Probabile che io sia così un po' di mio ed è una cosa che in questo momento mi dà fastidio perché mi ricorda brutte cose. Mettiamola così: se uno invade il mio spazio personale dicendomi una cosa così, non lo prendo come un complimento, ma mi schifo un po' ecco. Per questo invidio il tuo atteggiamento: rendi i rapporti umani meno conplicati. La mia ex invece era stronza e basta XDDD.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non lo so, io personalmente provo molto fastidio quando la gente si pone così: tu dici che ti piace essere guardata e desiderata... e infatti è una cosa che ti ammiro, perchê nella mia concezione delle cose è uno sconosciuto che ti sta chiedendo di scopare, e la mia prima reazione viscerale è proprio chi sei che cazzo vuoi come ti permetti di mettermi il naso nei capelli. Non sono tipo e mi incazzavo quando la mia ex, a cui essere guardata e desiderata piaceva tantissimo, mi veniva a raccontare tutta contenta di ogni fischio che riceveva per strada e delle avances dell'istruttore di scuola guida di cinquant'anni (che io capisco che uno nin sia di tua proprietà, ma vi pare normale?! Certe volte non dicevo niente perché pensavo che una persona così insicura aveva bisogno della sua autostima, altre volte mi imbestialivo, e se le dicevo "ma non ti pare brutto che uno ti possa dire quello che ti dico io?" Se le dicevo che così svalutava lei e pure me, non capiva). Probabile che io sia così un po' di mio ed è una cosa che in questo momento mi dà fastidio perché mi ricorda brutte cose. *Mettiamola così: se uno invade il mio spazio personale dicendomi una cosa così, non lo prendo come un complimento, ma mi schifo un po' ecco.* Per questo invidio il tuo atteggiamento: rendi i rapporti umani meno conplicati. La mia ex invece era stronza e basta XDDD.


Idem


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Guarda danny ti capisco ma io vedo un uomo che da anni si prende delle briciole Raccontandosela sempre un po
> 
> Era per dire che io ti vedo molto  succube troppo paziente troppo analitico
> Perdonami ..anche infelice
> ...



Danny Carolina da buoni consigli.........seguili


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non lo so, io personalmente provo molto fastidio quando la gente si pone così: tu dici che ti piace essere guardata e desiderata... e infatti è una cosa che ti ammiro, perchê nella mia concezione delle cose è uno sconosciuto che ti sta chiedendo di scopare, e la mia prima reazione viscerale è proprio chi sei che cazzo vuoi come ti permetti di mettermi il naso nei capelli. Non sono tipo e mi incazzavo quando la mia ex, a cui essere guardata e desiderata piaceva tantissimo, mi veniva a raccontare tutta contenta di ogni fischio che riceveva per strada e delle avances dell'istruttore di scuola guida di cinquant'anni (che io capisco che uno nin sia di tua proprietà, ma vi pare normale?! Certe volte non dicevo niente perché pensavo che una persona così insicura aveva bisogno della sua autostima, altre volte mi imbestialivo, e se le dicevo "ma non ti pare brutto che uno ti possa dire quello che ti dico io?" Se le dicevo che così svalutava lei e pure me, non capiva). Probabile che io sia così un po' di mio ed è una cosa che in questo momento mi dà fastidio perché mi ricorda brutte cose. Mettiamola così: se uno invade il mio spazio personale dicendomi una cosa così, non lo prendo come un complimento, ma mi schifo un po' ecco. Per questo invidio il tuo atteggiamento: rendi i rapporti umani meno conplicati. La mia ex invece era stronza e basta XDDD.


Io detesto i lumaconi 
Sul lavoro più che mai perché ti mettono anche in situazioni di imbarazzo 
Ne ho uno adesso che è resp  acquisti di un azienda enorme e X me importante ma tra un po lo sfanculo..
Comunque pieno di lumaconi insomma anche su linkedin che devo essere davvero nel messo oppure anche lì si tira su evidentemente


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nella speranza che citi, c'è la delega all'altro del soddisfare bisogni e desideri. E un mettersi nella posizione di chi subisce. La differenza fra desiderare e volere.


Ma no. C'è però una presa d'atto. Ho scelto un uomo -bambino, come dici tu. A questo punto, o si chiude, o questo uomo-bambino esegue i compiti. E' sopravvivenza, ipazia. A volte non è semplice chiudere. La mia comunque non era speranza di cambiare nessuno, ad un certo punto. Perché chi agisce in un dato modo mica lo cambi. D'accordo interrogarsi sul perché lo si sia scelto.... Però intanto spesso bisogna vivere in certe situazioni, proprio malgrado. E ad un certo punto personalmente ho capito che la strada più indolore e' fare svuotare all'altro, quella lavastoviglie. Nel frattempo. Fermo restando che il resto del discorso rimane invariato, come spesso il prosieguo.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Idem


E quoto anche  @_nina_ ..

E vi quoto chiedendovi: potete spiegare perché??
Come VI sentireste in un contesto simile?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. No. Per me meglio la lavastoviglie svuotata, pure controvoglia, meglio ad un certo punto controvoglia da lui che controvoglia da me. In questo ho cambiato idea.


perché l'essere ignorati parte proprio dalle piccole cose banali quotidianità, il tutto poi si estende al vivere di coppia, ti capisco benissimo


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non lo so, io personalmente provo molto fastidio quando la gente si pone così: tu dici che ti piace essere guardata e desiderata... e infatti è una cosa che ti ammiro, perchê nella mia concezione delle cose è uno sconosciuto che ti sta chiedendo di scopare, e la mia prima reazione viscerale è proprio chi sei che cazzo vuoi come ti permetti di mettermi il naso nei capelli. Non sono tipo e mi incazzavo quando la mia ex, a cui essere guardata e desiderata piaceva tantissimo, mi veniva a raccontare tutta contenta di ogni fischio che riceveva per strada e delle avances dell'istruttore di scuola guida di cinquant'anni (che io capisco che uno nin sia di tua proprietà, ma vi pare normale?! Certe volte non dicevo niente perché pensavo che una persona così insicura aveva bisogno della sua autostima, altre volte mi imbestialivo, e se le dicevo "ma non ti pare brutto che uno ti possa dire quello che ti dico io?" Se le dicevo che così svalutava lei e pure me, non capiva). Probabile che io sia così un po' di mio ed è una cosa che in questo momento mi dà fastidio perché mi ricorda brutte cose. Mettiamola così: se uno invade il mio spazio personale dicendomi una cosa così, non lo prendo come un complimento, ma mi schifo un po' ecco. Per questo invidio il tuo atteggiamento: rendi i rapporti umani meno conplicati. La mia ex invece era stronza e basta XDDD.


Godere dell'essere guardati non è insicurezza, in sé. 

Costruircii sopra la propria sicurezza e averne bisogno per stare bene, per essere unici diventa un nodo... 

A me piace. E me lo godo liberamente. 

Accetto lo sguardo. E il desiderio. 
E il piacere che ne ricavo. 

Accetto anche la libertà di decidere cosa fare di quel l'offerta. 

Il piacere è mio. Non viene dall'altro. Ecco perché non mi sento invasa. 

Con G. invece giochiamo tanto su queste cosette...piace a lui e piace a me. 

Mi piace vederlo desiderato da altre. E ancor di più mi piace vederlo volta lo sguardo su di me. 
E io anche. 

È un modo per regalarci gioco e conferma del guardarci e desiderare reciprocamente. 

Oltre al fatto che mi piace che venga ammirato. Per come è e per quel che fa. 
Nutre la mia fierezza in lui. 

E viceversa. 

Siamo però entrambi di base sicuri ognuno di sé stesso a prescindere dall'altro. 
E non dispiace a nessuno dei due il gioco del trofeo... :carneval:


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Danny Carolina da buoni consigli.........seguili


Vabbè ma lei aveva il marito via... ha avuto vita facile nel gestire l'amante... e nel lasciare il marito non restando da sola e senza troppi problemi economici.
Perché l'ha lasciato, no?
E' da un po' che non mi aggiorno.
Ogni situazione è diversa...


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E quoto anche  [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] ..
> 
> E vi quoto chiedendovi: potete spiegare perché??
> Come VI sentireste in un contesto simile?


In che senso? A posizione inversa? Se non ti conosco e mi piaci, di certo ti do uno sguardo, ma non mi approccio. Non mi interessa conoscere gente così, anzi, lo trovo invadente e maleducato. Al massimo, mi vieni vicino e facciamo due chiacchiere, ma non mi metti la faccia nei capelli, ecco.


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Godere dell'essere guardati non è insicurezza, in sé.
> 
> Costruircii sopra la propria sicurezza e averne bisogno per stare bene, per essere unici diventa un nodo...
> 
> ...


Forse lei voleva la prendessi così, ogni tanto me lo chiedo. Di certo sarebbe stato tutto più facile, ma tendo a pensare che avesse bisogno dell'apprezzamento di chiunque per star bene... più era estraneo e meglio era, io non facevo testo!


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

Dunque, se ad annusarmi i capelli fosse una ragazza bellissima, riderei e apprezzerei la cosa...
Se fosse un mostro, noterei solo la sua maleducazione.
Scatenatevi, ora.:carneval:


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dunque, se ad annusarmi i capelli fosse una ragazza bellissima, riderei e apprezzerei la cosa...
> Se fosse un mostro, noterei solo la sua maleducazione.
> Scatenatevi, ora.:carneval:


No, per me è uguale, onestamente. Provo proprio fastidio fisico.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè ma lei aveva il marito via... ha avuto vita facile nel gestire l'amante... e nel lasciare il marito non restando da sola e senza troppi problemi economici.
> Perché l'ha lasciato, no?
> E' da un po' che non mi aggiorno.
> Ogni situazione è diversa...


sai cosa non capisco di te, che in certi momenti sembri giustificare la delusione dell'innamoramento di tua moglie per il suo ex amante. O addirittura capire quanto lei abbia sofferto  per questa delusione. Ti arrabbi, soffri e poi ......Ti sei mai incazzato di brutto con lei,?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E quoto anche  @_nina_ ..
> 
> E vi quoto chiedendovi: potete spiegare perché??
> Come VI sentireste in un contesto simile?


.
Difficile spiegarlo per me
Non sopporto l'avvicinarsi di sconosciuti motivo in più se i modi sono quelli sbagliati mi irrigidisco e divento stronza.
Non parliamo se nel parlare scappa una mano sul braccio o non so. Li divento una iena
Sono spazi miei che non ti ho concesso e non mi hai chiesto di concederti
E questo vale sia che tu sia BRad Pitt o Pippo FRanco


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè ma lei aveva il marito via... ha avuto vita facile nel gestire l'amante... e nel lasciare il marito non restando da sola e senza troppi problemi economici.
> Perché l'ha lasciato, no?
> E' da un po' che non mi aggiorno.
> Ogni situazione è diversa...



Sulla carta, a detta di le,i è ancora sposata. A questo punto presumo che il marito sia diventato un cuckold:carneval:

Comunque  da buoni consigli non pensi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dunque, se ad annusarmi i capelli fosse una ragazza bellissima, riderei e apprezzerei la cosa...
> Se fosse un mostro, noterei solo la sua maleducazione.
> Scatenatevi, ora.:carneval:


dipende dalla sensazione che ti trasmette, c'entra poco l'aspetto fisico.Insomma ti attizza


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> In che senso? A posizione inversa? Se non ti conosco e mi piaci, di certo ti do uno sguardo, ma non mi approccio. Non mi interessa conoscere gente così, anzi, lo trovo invadente e maleducato. Al massimo, mi vieni vicino e facciamo due chiacchiere, ma non mi metti la faccia nei capelli, ecco.


.
quotata a vita sull'argomento


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sulla carta, a detta di le,i è ancora sposata. A questo punto presumo che il marito sia diventato un cuckold:carneval:
> 
> Comunque  da buoni consigli non pensi?


Il mio ex marito credo abbia storie con donne che tu manco in fotografia ....credo ti prenderebbe un colpo apoplettico


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> In che senso? A posizione inversa? Se non ti conosco e mi piaci, di certo ti do uno sguardo, ma non mi approccio. Non mi interessa conoscere gente così, anzi, lo trovo invadente e maleducato. Al massimo, mi vieni vicino e facciamo due chiacchiere, ma non mi metti la faccia nei capelli, ecco.


Cosa provi di un approccio così?

Cosa provi tu, 

Ti senti giudicata in qualche modo, non so.. un modo che non ti piace

Cosa senti TU che ti indispone


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Forse lei voleva la prendessi così, ogni tanto me lo chiedo. Di certo sarebbe stato tutto più facile, ma tendo a pensare che avesse bisogno dell'apprezzamento di chiunque per star bene... più era estraneo e meglio era, io non facevo testo!


Buh... Se non ne avete parlato, lo sa forse solo lei. 

Io mi conosco a questo livello. 

Non mi imbarazzano le avances, neanche quelle imbarazzanti, perché le so gestire in me e poi fuori. 

Se voglio accetto. Se voglio rifiuto. Se voglio sfanculo.

So che G. sa cos simili dal suo punto di vista. 

So che vede donne che si scoperebbe. Lo dichiara liberamente e me le mostra. 
Io idem. 

Il fulcro è che sappiamo, per ora, cosa ci lega. 

E sappiamo che non è il mondo a sciogliere il legame. Solo noi siamo "proprietari" del legame. 

Certo che i non detti, non nutrono il legame. 

Aumentano le distanze.


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai cosa non capisco di te, che in certi momenti sembri giustificare la delusione dell'innamoramento di tua moglie per il suo ex amante. O addirittura capire quanto lei abbia sofferto  per questa delusione. Ti arrabbi, soffri e poi ......Ti sei mai incazzato di brutto con lei,?


Io ci rinuncio danny mi par masochista o terrorizzato non so 
Tra un po riconvoca l amante X aiutarla


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cosa provi di un approccio così?
> 
> Cosa provi tu,
> 
> ...


Sento che mi vieni a dare immenso fastidio e ti devi togliere dai coglioni tipo IERI. Posso piacerti ma questo non ti dà il diritto di toccarmi/fischiarmi mentre passo/farmi conplimento non richiesto. Te lo tieni per te e ti approcci in modo un attimo meno invadente, se proprio devi tentare.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Difficile spiegarlo per me
> Non sopporto l'avvicinarsi di sconosciuti motivo in più se i modi sono quelli sbagliati mi irrigidisco e divento stronza.
> Non parliamo se nel parlare scappa una mano sul braccio o non so. Li divento una iena
> ...


Si, ma voglio dire: ti senti giudicata?

E come?

Come dire: ecco, questa tanto ci sta.. non so...


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Il mio ex marito credo abbia storie con donne che tu manco in fotografia ....credo ti prenderebbe un colpo apoplettico


EX?
Ti starà preparando "nu' cuppulon' "......ai posteri


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma voglio dire: ti senti giudicata?
> 
> E come?
> 
> Come dire: ecco, questa tanto ci sta.. non so...


Non penso c'entri col giudizio morale. È proprio contatto non richiesto, per quanto riguarda me: te devi leva'.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sento che mi vieni a dare immenso fastidio e ti devi togliere dai coglioni tipo IERI. Posso piacerti ma questo non ti dà il diritto di toccarmi/fischiarmi mentre passo/farmi conplimento non richiesto. Te lo tieni per te e ti approcci in modo un attimo meno invadente, se proprio devi tentare.


Eh.. ieri ho un po' esagerato è vero.. 

Però sono pentito


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbè ma lei aveva il marito via... ha avuto vita facile nel gestire l'amante... e nel lasciare il marito non restando da sola e senza troppi problemi economici.
> Perché l'ha lasciato, no?
> E' da un po' che non mi aggiorno.
> Ogni situazione è diversa...


Problemi economici hai pienamente ragione 

Gestire amante pure soptutto psicologicamente perché io non sarei mai riuscita a scopare e farmi scopare in lungo e in largo e mettermi sotto le coperte con lui e guardarlo  in faccia caro o peggio scopare poi con lui 

Anzi qnd lui era qui chiudevo ogni contatto 

Meno grave no sempre tradim ma forse ho qualche scusante in più rispetto ad una donna con un uomo come te che pendeva dalle sue labbra e ti ripeto lei lo sa bene


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. ieri ho un po' esagerato è vero..
> 
> Però sono pentito


Ahahahah! Sì, scusa, 'sto vizio del tu generico me lo devo levare.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, ma voglio dire: ti senti giudicata?
> 
> E come?
> 
> Come dire: ecco, questa tanto ci sta.. non so...


.
Giudicata? In che modo? Da chi? Non capisco


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Non penso c'entri col giudizio morale. È proprio contatto non richiesto, per quanto riguarda me: te devi leva'.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> EX?
> Ti starà preparando "nu' cuppulon' "......ai posteri


Non credo sai 
X niente
Ci posso scommettere cosa vuoi 
Né io spennare lui 

Non so quante ex con lo stipendio che ha lui farebbero altrettanto


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Problemi economici hai pienamente ragione
> 
> Gestire amante pure soptutto psicologicamente perché io non sarei mai riuscita a scopare e farmi scopare in lungo e in largo e mettermi sotto le coperte con lui e guardarlo  in faccia caro o peggio scopare poi con lui
> 
> ...




Scopare? ma se hai detto che tuo marito per otto anni non ti ha nemmeno sfiorato.

Sei riuscita a far passare il tuo tradimento "ragionevole".


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ci rinuncio danny mi par masochista o terrorizzato non so
> Tra un po riconvoca l amante X aiutarla


cerca di capirla, ma dopo così tanto tempo forse è il momento che si invertano i ruoli. Anche se ha problemi, se non ricordo male, accondiscendere troppo non la aiuta. Dovrebbe essere lui ora a chiudere alla moglie di essere aiutato a venirne fuori che non ne può più [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] non credi?


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Dunque, se ad annusarmi i capelli fosse una ragazza bellissima, riderei e apprezzerei la cosa...
> Se fosse un mostro, noterei solo la sua maleducazione.
> Scatenatevi, ora.:carneval:


Io noto la leggerezza e il gioco 

Lui per esempio non era canonicamente bello...eppure era delicato, scanzonato e sfacciato in un mix veramente delizioso. 

Credo avrebbe saputo prendere un vaffanculo con lo stesso sorriso con cui ha preso il caffè con me. 

E la discrimine è qui. 

Gioco è leggerezza. 

Fra l'altro c'è modo e modo di annusare...io manco me ne ero accorta...e so che mi guardano il culo o le tette anche quando non me ne accorgo. 

Se me lo dicono non mi dicono nulla di nuovo.


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

Chi si assenta troppo  spesso smette di mancare

Tutta  qui la fine  del mio matrimonio 

Io tradimento è solo una conseguenza
Poi la fortuna è stata trovare lui lo riconosco .

Ma sarebbe finita comunque .


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Giudicata? In che modo? Da chi? Non capisco


Beh.. non so..

Io non l'ho mai fatto, ma se lo facessi un domani, credo che almeno un 2% di valutazione sommaria sulla possibilità di venire accolte le mie avances lo farei.

Quindi una valutazione dell'altro c'è dentro

Al netto del fatto che dal profumo dei fiori di un mazzo che ti porto, al profumo dei capelli che mi possa aver inevitabilmente attratto, io una enorme differenza non ce la vedo.. in quanto a scavolate x approcciare

Senza offesa x la casa produttrice dello shampoo che usa [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ... :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io noto la leggerezza e il gioco
> 
> Lui per esempio non era canonicamente bello...eppure era delicato, scanzonato e sfacciato in un mix veramente delizioso.
> 
> ...


.
Ma voglio decidere io con chi giocare e di solito gioco con gli amici non con gli etranei


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cerca di capirla, ma dopo così tanto tempo forse è il momento che si invertano i ruoli. Anche se ha problemi, se non ricordo male, accondiscendere troppo non la aiuta. Dovrebbe essere lui ora a chiudere alla moglie di essere aiutato a venirne fuori che non ne può più [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] non credi?


Si ma Dannu è entrato nel ruolo e temo non ne uscirà mai 

Io non avrei retto un terzo di cosa aveva scoperto lui e l amore satebbe finito ...

Non so lei ad avere un uomo così paterno se apprezza o appunto assecondarla non fa che far sedere Lei ancora   di più nel suo malessere 

Il credo che danny sia a rischio 

La prima che gli dovesse piacere  e facesse respirare solo un po di serenità non so ...

Comunque ripeto fosse contento lui ma io non le sento sereno mai
Rassegnato Qsto si


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai cosa non capisco di te, che in certi momenti sembri giustificare la delusione dell'innamoramento di tua moglie per il suo ex amante. O addirittura capire quanto lei abbia sofferto  per questa delusione. Ti arrabbi, soffri e poi ......Ti sei mai incazzato di brutto con lei,?


Sì.
E parecchio.
Il resto è desiderio di conoscenza di chi mi sta accanto. 
Non voglio condividere la mia vita con un'estranea.
E neppure voglio essere solo un giudice di altri, quando sono stato a mia volta un uomo che ha sbagliato in alcuni momenti della mia vita.


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scopare? ma se hai detto che tuo marito per otto anni non ti ha nemmeno sfiorato.
> 
> Appunto che tradimento eh
> Ma so di donne che scopano con amante e un ora dopo a casa..Bleahhhh
> ...


Be anche il tuo no? è un esigenza la tua no ?
Forse anche mutuabile dopo i 60 informati


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ahahahah! Sì, scusa, 'sto vizio del tu generico me lo devo levare.


:rotfl: :rotfl:

Ero abbastanza sicuro di non esser io..

Però sai.. nel dubbio.. mi son preso le "mie" responsabilità :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. non so..
> 
> Io non l'ho mai fatto, ma se lo facessi un domani, credo che almeno un 2% di valutazione sommaria sulla possibilità di venire accolte le mie avances lo farei.
> 
> ...


.
Ah pensi che io mi preoccupo di come mi possa giudicare l'altro?
Zero proprio, mi basta come io giudico lui 
Raramente mi comporto in base a cosa gli altri possano pensare di me.
Valuto le mie azioni e devo essere a posto con me stessa


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> E parecchio.
> Il resto è desiderio di conoscenza di chi mi sta accanto.
> Non voglio condividere la mia vita con un'estranea.
> E neppure voglio essere solo un giudice di altri, quando sono stato a mia volta un uomo che ha sbagliato in alcuni momenti della mia vita.


Inutile lo abbiamo perso .
Ci rinuncio 
In bocca al lupo danny .


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io ci rinuncio danny mi par masochista o terrorizzato non so
> Tra un po riconvoca l amante X aiutarla


Carola, fermati! :carneval:
Non esagerare con le ipotesi asimoviane....


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Carola, fermati! :carneval:
> Non esagerare con le ipotesi asimoviane....


Sei talmente altruista che boh ... Ocio eh danny


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Be anche il tuo no? è un esigenza la tua no ?
> Forse anche mutuabile dopo i 60 informati


Secondo me se fa schifo, fa schifo a 60 come a 30, però

Non introduciamo elementi discriminatori, please

E diciamo che fa schifo anche se lo fa Patrick Dempsey (cit)


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Problemi economici hai pienamente ragione
> 
> Gestire amante pure soptutto psicologicamente perché io non sarei mai riuscita a scopare e farmi scopare in lungo e in largo e mettermi sotto le coperte con lui e guardarlo  in faccia caro o peggio scopare poi con lui
> 
> ...


Su questo hai ragione.
Possiamo farle cambiare idea, comunque.


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io noto la leggerezza e il gioco
> 
> Lui per esempio non era canonicamente bello...eppure era delicato, scanzonato e sfacciato in un mix veramente delizioso.
> 
> ...


Penso a me dia fastidio proprio l'invasione di campo... e di certo non è una cosa che racconti a un partner sapendo di svilirlo: mi ricordo che la mia ex una volta venne tutta contenta a dirmi "il fattorino mi ha fatto il complimento più bello che mi abbiano mai fatto nella vita!". E io chi sono, la stronza di turno?!


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma voglio decidere io con chi giocare e di solito gioco con gli amici non con gli etranei


Io decido ANCHE a quali ESTRANEI concedere di conoscermi. 

Con gli amici di solito non ho il desiderio di giocare in quei termini...o ci ho già giocato o non ci giocherei mai


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me se fa schifo, fa schifo a 60 come a 30, però
> 
> Non introduciamo elementi discriminatori, please
> 
> E diciamo che fa schifo anche se lo fa Patrick Dempsey (cit)


Scopare a casa e fuori ?
Credo faccia schifo mai provato ..

Ot: Pat a me non piace sai ... Piace tanto ma a me no


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Su questo hai ragione.
> Possiamo farle cambiare idea, comunque.


Te lo auguro 
Ho amici messi un po' come voi ti assicuro che lei la prenderei a pedate in culo
E lei lo sa.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Be anche il tuo no? è un esigenza la tua no ?
> Forse anche mutuabile dopo i 60 informati


Cara ma io sono un porcello non una verginella come te


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Cara ma io sono un porcello non una verginella come te


Non preoccuparti due padre nostro e sarai perdonato


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

Comunque si va a Cardiff


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io decido ANCHE a quali ESTRANEI concedere di conoscermi.
> 
> Con gli amici di solito non ho il desiderio di giocare in quei termini...o ci ho già giocato o non ci giocherei mai


.
Pensavo al verbo giocare non a giocare sessualmente
Certo che sei tu che decidi e ci mancherebbe altro
Io non concedo spazi agli estranei
Io trovo invadente e fastidioso che un estraneo possa anche solo pensare di giocare con me. O meglio può pensarlo ma non mi metta al corrente. E soprattutto se proprio vuole mettermi al correnti misuri attentamente parole e gesti

Ricordo una sera con gente del forum in un locale.
Un paio di tipi si sono avvicinati e seduti (senza manco chiedere) al nostro tavolo iniziando a fare i brillanti
Io li avrei presi a calci nel culo. Magari erano anche persone interessanti, scartati proprio per l'iniziativa di invadere uno spazio che non gli apparteneva.
Vero anche che se avessero chiesto: avrei risposto di no.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io decido ANCHE a quali ESTRANEI concedere di conoscermi.
> 
> Con gli amici di solito non ho il desiderio di giocare in quei termini...o ci ho già giocato o non ci giocherei mai


Secondo me x rendere "fruibile" questo tuo approccio, dovresti spiegare perché non esiste alcuna "aggressione" perché io ho annusato aggressione in qualche replica contraria

Aggressione = fortino = topa = tesoro

Tipo del bar = pirati


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

Ad es higuain ( si scrive così ?)è un mostro ma mi fa un sangue ..più di marchisio 

Va be torno a lavorare


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Penso a me dia fastidio proprio l'invasione di campo... e di certo non è una cosa che racconti a un partner sapendo di svilirlo: mi ricordo che la mia ex una volta venne tutta contenta a dirmi "il fattorino mi ha fatto il complimento più bello che mi abbiano mai fatto nella vita!". E io chi sono, la stronza di turno?!


Ma perché ti mettevi in competizione col fattorino???? 

G. Piace a me. 
Mi pare ovvio che non possa che piacere anche alle altre

Mi piace che ne sia consapevole. Che piace intendo. 

Significa che sa gestire la cosa è non è uno sprovveduto che va in barca per due complimenti, significa che sa decidere cosa ne vale la pena per lui. 

Io questo lo so per me. Desidero un mio pari


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Non preoccuparti due padre nostro e sarai perdonato


verginella nella tua testa...........:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me x rendere "fruibile" questo tuo approccio, dovresti spiegare perché non esiste alcuna "aggressione" perché io ho annusato aggressione in qualche replica contraria
> 
> Aggressione = fortino = topa = tesoro
> 
> Tipo del bar = pirati


Da cel è dura... 

Io sono Padrona della mia. Decido io chi entra. Mi pare ovvio. 

Non è ovvio??


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Pensavo al verbo giocare non a giocare sessualmente
> Certo che sei tu che decidi e ci mancherebbe altro
> Io non concedo spazi agli estranei
> ...


Ma io so che lo pensano anche se non lo dicono. 

Non è che non dirlo cambia qualcosa. 

Chi lo decide, di dirlo intendo, si candida per essere valutato...per certi versi... 
Se lo fa bene, se gioca bene l'invadenza,  perché non guardare dove va a parare? 


E mi piace conoscere. Son curiosa. 

In particolare degli estranei


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da cel è dura...
> 
> Io sono Padrona della mia. Decido io chi entra. Mi pare ovvio.
> 
> Non è ovvio??


È ovvio si 

Ma il problema è questa struttura che dicevo sopra, che è ben radicata in molte donne

E anche in molti uomini

I fiori sono ottimi... In effetti, in questi contesti, per entrare "in pace" e senza guerre :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da cel è dura...
> 
> Io sono Padrona della mia. Decido io chi entra. Mi pare ovvio.
> 
> Non è ovvio??


.
Certo che lo è 
Non è ovvio per me che un estraneo abbia un approccio simile, o Dio per me non è normale che un estraneo abbia un approccio ma ammetto che questo è una cosa tutta mia


----------



## Carola (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> verginella nella tua testa...........:carneval:


Si mi piace !


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È ovvio si
> 
> Ma il problema è questa struttura che dicevo sopra, che è ben radicata in molte donne
> 
> ...


I fiori mi Stan sul cazzo

Meglio un caffè 

Quando sono in vena faccio pure l'animalista sfegatata che lamenta lo spreco dei fiori recisi:carneval:


----------



## francoff (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Certo che lo è
> Non è ovvio per me che un estraneo abbia un approccio simile, o Dio per me non è normale che un estraneo abbia un approccio ma ammetto che questo è una cosa tutta mia



 da giovane ero spudorato e mi sono accorto che al 90% piace l uomo un po' spudorato....anche se fa la sostenuta e nn lo ammette


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io so che lo pensano anche se non lo dicono.
> 
> Non è che non dirlo cambia qualcosa.
> 
> ...


.
Probabilmente il giocare bene per me e per te ha un significato diverso
Il commento ai capelli tocca il mio corpo. sei già di molto oltre il limite per un estraneo per quel che mi riguarda e sei scartato a prescindete

Ecco invece per me gli estranei sono estranei e se non sono conoscenze di conoscenze sono altamente diffidente e infastidita
Fondamentalmente non capisco perchè non conoscendomi ti avvicini. 
E se la risposta è "per conoscerti" mi domando perchè


----------



## francoff (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> I fiori mi Stan sul cazzo
> 
> Meglio un caffè
> 
> Quando sono in vena faccio pure l'animalista sfegatata che lamenta lo spreco dei fiori recisi:carneval:



una randellata e portata nella grotta ti va bene??


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> da giovane ero spudorato e mi sono accorto che al 90% piace l uomo un po' spudorato....anche se fa la sostenuta e nn lo ammette


.
Farò parte del 10%
Che poi spudorato e maleducato e invadente sono due cose diverse secondo me.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Probabilmente il giocare bene per me e per te ha un significato diverso
> Il commento ai capelli tocca il mio corpo. sei già di molto oltre il limite per un estraneo per quel che mi riguarda e sei scartato a prescindete
> 
> ...


A me non interessa perché. 

Se ti avvicini e lo fai bene, accetto se incuriosisce me. 

Se no declino. 

Sarà che gli amici, prima di esser tali sono stati estranei per me


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> una randellata e portata nella grotta ti va bene??


Se piace il rischio.... :carneval:

La grotta è mia...mi piace ricordarlo


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È ovvio si
> 
> Ma il problema è questa struttura che dicevo sopra, che è ben radicata in molte donne
> 
> ...


.
I fiori li adoro
Piu di qualunque altro pensiero.  Mi sciolgo. Ma da un estraneo mi metterebbero a disagio. Però meglio i fiori che l'annusata di capelli


----------



## francoff (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Farò parte del 10%
> Che poi spudorato e maleducato e invadente sono due cose diverse secondo me.


diverso da maleducato si....invadente un po' lo devi essere....e stupire...


----------



## francoff (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se piace il rischio.... :carneval:
> 
> La grotta è mia...mi piace ricordarlo



per grotta intendi " la tana"?.....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me non interessa perché.
> 
> *Se ti avvicini e lo fai bene,* accetto se incuriosisce me.
> 
> ...


Appunto
Abbiamo stabilito che per me e te stranamente  bene è una cosa diversa 

i miei amici li ho conosciuti in infanzia
Altri in ambito lavorativo
altri in ambienti in cui erano conoscenti di amici
qualcuno sul forum ma appunto non c'è stata un'invadenza nè fisica nè di altro genere


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> diverso da maleducato si...*.invadente un po' lo devi essere.*...e stupire...


.
Non con me 
O magari abbiamo un'idea diversa dell'essere invadente
Io a uno che mi annusa i capelli do una gomitata nello stomaco (estremizzo ma non molto )


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> I fiori li adoro
> Piu di qualunque altro pensiero.  Mi sciolgo. Ma da un estraneo mi metterebbero a disagio. Però meglio i fiori che l'annusata di capelli


Io non ho mai regalato fiori, è mai invitato a cena.. meno che mai avvicinato una estranea, e peggio ancora chiesto di scopare

Quindi non avrei motivo di schierarmi , mi prenderebbero a calci in culo da tutte le parti :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> I fiori li adoro
> Piu di qualunque altro pensiero.  Mi sciolgo. Ma da un estraneo mi metterebbero a disagio. Però meglio i fiori che l'annusata di capelli


I fiori neanche da G. 

Proprio non mi piacciono...fortunata coincidenza che non piacciano neanche a lui...non che non abbia offerte per me :carneval:

L'annusata, in quel modo mi aveva fatta veramente sorridere...sfacciato e pronto al vaffanculo:carneval:

Pareva un tipo curioso, ed in effetti si è rivelato interessante, mi ha insegnato cose e mi piace quando trovo sorprese inaspettate dove non me le aspetterei


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> .e stupire...


Stupire come?

Facendo una cosa così?

:sman:


----------



## francoff (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non con me
> O magari abbiamo un'idea diversa dell'essere invadente
> Io a uno che mi annusa i capelli do una gomitata nello stomaco (estremizzo ma non molto )



lei ha scritto...tu hai immaginato....magari ha solo accennato e le ha parlato con un sorriso


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ho mai regalato fiori, *è mai invitato a cena*.. meno che mai avvicinato una estranea, e peggio ancora chiesto di scopare
> 
> Quindi non avrei motivo di schierarmi , mi prenderebbero a calci in culo da tutte le parti :rotfl:



avrei da ridire sul tema


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> per grotta intendi " la tana"?.....


Per grotta intendo quegli spazi, fisici e non, in cui mi si sta chiedendo di entrare. 

Far finta di voler altro non fa guadagnare punti con me. 
Mi piace chi ha il coraggio di quel che desidera. 

Anche osando il vaffanculo, e che lo sa fare con leggerezza e giocosamente


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> avrei da ridire sul tema


Anche io


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto
> Abbiamo stabilito che per me e te stranamente  bene è una cosa diversa
> 
> i miei amici li ho conosciuti in infanzia
> ...


Io di amici ne ho pochissimi... 

Nessuno dall'infanzia 

Ho iniziato da zero un sacco di volte...non sono una che resta legata al passato quando è tempo di andare

Mi sa che è una discrimine


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ho mai regalato fiori, è mai invitato a cena.. meno che mai avvicinato una estranea, e peggio ancora chiesto di scopare
> 
> Quindi non avrei motivo di schierarmi , mi prenderebbero a calci in culo da tutte le parti :rotfl:


Ti piace arrivarci ballando...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> lei ha scritto...tu hai immaginato....magari ha solo accennato e le ha parlato con un sorriso


.
MA anche con il sorriso non ti devi permettere
Non sto immaginando nulla
Sto pensando al fatto che un estraneo è entrato non invitato nel mio spazio


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti piace arrivarci ballando...


Ci finisco x caso :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io di amici ne ho pochissimi...
> 
> Nessuno dall'infanzia
> 
> ...


.
Non sono legata al passato ma al presente. Non taglio dalla mia vita persone che sono ancora importanti soprattutto se il nostro rapporto è cresciuto con noi
Anche io non ho molti amici, soprattutto quelli veri


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> lei ha scritto...tu hai immaginato....magari ha solo accennato e le ha parlato con un sorriso


Il sorriso l'ho scritto insieme allo sguardo con cui il tutto è stato offerto... 

. Ma ha colpito l'annusata, immaginata come immersione


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> MA anche con il sorriso non ti devi permettere
> Non sto immaginando nulla
> Sto pensando al fatto che un estraneo è entrato non invitato nel mio spazio



e chi entra mamma mia farfallì


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> e chi entra mamma mia farfallì


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E lo so che ho un sacco di menate
Qualcuno è entrato comunque


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E lo so che ho un sacco di menate
> Qualcuno è entrato comunque


è uno buono, cosa ha usato un caterpillar


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> è uno buono, cosa ha usato un caterpillar


.
Diciamo che non lo ha fatto da estraneo, e con il tempo e i modi necessari a farmi abbassare i muri


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non sono legata al passato ma al presente. Non taglio dalla mia vita persone che sono ancora importanti soprattutto se il nostro rapporto è cresciuto con noi
> Anche io non ho molti amici, soprattutto quelli veri


Son del serpente...ho cambiato pelle almeno quattro volte..

Oltre ad essere una solitaria


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Son del serpente...ho cambiato pelle almeno quattro volte..
> 
> Oltre ad essere una solitaria


.
Il bello è quando pur cambiando pelle gli amici restano.. con qualcuno sono stata fortunata
Ne ho persi molti per strada ma sono convinta che alla fine non fossero amici veri


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Il bello è quando pur cambiando pelle gli amici restano.. con qualcuno sono stata fortunata
> Ne ho persi molti per strada ma sono convinta che alla fine non fossero amici veri


Ma non li ho persi... 

Semplicemente non erano più parte di me...li ho lasciati andare io, andando

Amici veri, quei pochi, tutti, veri intendo. 

La fine del rapporto non tocca l'autenticita'. 

Le relazioni si trasformano, le strade si dividono...è vita

Quando capita di reincontrarci è evidente...in pace, ma la distanza è palpabile.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh.. non so..
> 
> Io non l'ho mai fatto, ma se lo facessi un domani, credo che almeno un 2% di valutazione sommaria sulla possibilità di venire accolte le mie avances lo farei.
> 
> ...


Pensa che ero appena uscita da due ore di allenamento...di cui l'ultima col caschetto protettivo :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non li ho persi...
> 
> Semplicemente non erano più parte di me...li ho lasciati andare io, andando
> 
> ...


.
Non sono così d'accordo 
Se sono rapporti di amicizia vera (per come la intendo io) sicuramente non li lascio andare, evolvono con me e io con loro.
Ho sempre pensato che chi ho perso o lasciato andare sono stati errori miei di valutazione


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che ero appena uscita da due ore di allenamento...di cui l'ultima col caschetto protettivo :rotfl:


.
Ecco oltre l'invadenza io ci avrei visto la presa per il culo......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non con me
> O magari abbiamo un'idea diversa dell'essere invadente
> Io a uno che mi annusa i capelli do una gomitata nello stomaco (estremizzo ma non molto )


non è che ci infila la testa. Non trovi lusinghierig certi gesti anche da estranei? A me fanno anche piacere, mi danno fastidio se sono volgari.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è che ci infila la testa. Non trovi lusinghierig certi gesti anche da estranei? A me fanno anche piacere, mi danno fastidio se sono volgari.


.
Zero proprio 
Lusinghiero che un estraneo mi annusi i capelli o mi faccia un apprezzamento?
No. Per nulla. Mi lascia indifferente e a seconda del modo infastidita
Non mi interessa l'apprezzamento di chi non mi conosce
Sono strana lo so


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non ho mai regalato fiori, è mai invitato a cena.. meno che mai avvicinato una estranea, e peggio ancora chiesto di scopare
> 
> Quindi non avrei motivo di schierarmi , mi prenderebbero a calci in culo da tutte le parti :rotfl:


ma sei tirchio o non ti piace farlo (intendo fiori, cene ,) gesti galanti per intenderci


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è che ci infila la testa. Non trovi lusinghierig certi gesti anche da estranei? A me fanno anche piacere, mi danno fastidio se sono volgari.


se incontri un sessantenne che ti guarda sono io


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che ero appena uscita da due ore di allenamento...di cui l'ultima col caschetto protettivo :rotfl:


Se mi indichi cortesemente in pvt la marca del caschetto, me lo metto anche io quando vado al tennis 

Non si sa mai  :carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> se incontri un sessantenne che ti guarda sono io


di quelli ne ho una sfilza, nonni che aspettano i nipoti fuori da scuola e ti dirò sino tremendi


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma sei tirchio o non ti piace farlo (intendo fiori, cene ,) gesti galanti per intenderci



No no non sono tirchio..

Mi sembrerebbe di essere un po' biscaro, ecco...:carneval:

Limiti miei


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di quelli ne ho una sfilza, nonni che aspettano i nipoti fuori da scuola e ti dirò sino tremendi



si vede che meriti


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ecco oltre l'invadenza io ci avrei visto la presa per il culo......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perché presa per il culo??


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Zero proprio
> Lusinghiero che un estraneo mi annusi i capelli o mi faccia un apprezzamento?
> No. Per nulla. Mi lascia indifferente e a seconda del modo infastidita
> ...


si confermo, dal mio punto di vista, si intende.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma sei tirchio o non ti piace farlo (intendo fiori, cene ,) gesti galanti per intenderci


. [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] lascia perdere l'argomento cena...poi ti racconto in privato


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perché presa per il culo??


.
Se ho indossato due ore il caschetto facendo sport non mi fai apprezzamenti sul profumo dei miei capelli
Un po come aver fatto la doccia e uscire con i capelli spettinati e sentirmi dire "come ti stanno bene i capelli" 


Magari ho frainteso io la cosa del caschetto


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si confermo, dal mio punto di vista, si intende.


.
confermi che sono strana?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> si vede che meriti


ce n'è uno che ne ha quasi 80, non solo mi riempie di complimenti ,spudoratamente, ma  ripete di continuo " ah se avessi solo 20 anni meno", Arzillo il nonno eh. Mi fa sorridere, ci facciamo di quei discorsi.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ce n'è uno che ne ha quasi 80, non solo mi riempie di complimenti ,spudoratamente, ma  ripete di continuo " ah se avessi solo 20 anni meno", Arzillo il nonno eh. Mi fa sorridere, ci facciamo di quei discorsi.


.
Ecco vedi una cosa così invece farebbe sorridere anche me


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> confermi che sono strana?


si dai, non ti offendere


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si dai, non ti offendere


.
Ma figurati, ho messo il sorriso proprio per questo


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> . [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] lascia perdere l'argomento cena...poi ti racconto in privato


peccato che a dicembre non sono potuta venire, cosa mi sono persa!!!! Aspetto mp con chiarimenti


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non sono così d'accordo
> Se sono rapporti di amicizia vera (per come la intendo io) sicuramente non li lascio andare, evolvono con me e io con loro.
> Ho sempre pensato che chi ho perso o lasciato andare sono stati errori miei di valutazione


Alcuni evolvono altri no, o meglio, evolvono seguendo diverse strade 

Affetto per me è sempre stato lasciar che ognuno segua la sua strada

I bivii esistono, a volte uniscono a volte dividono


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se mi indichi cortesemente in pvt la marca del caschetto, me lo metto anche io quando vado al tennis
> 
> Non si sa mai  :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ecco vedi una cosa così invece farebbe sorridere anche me


si ma il suo primo approccio non è stato un saluto, tu lo avresti preso a gomitate


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

ma in tutto questo cicciboom  che fine ha fatto?


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Se ho indossato due ore il caschetto facendo sport non mi fai apprezzamenti sul profumo dei miei capelli
> Un po come aver fatto la doccia e uscire con i capelli spettinati e sentirmi dire "come ti stanno bene i capelli"
> 
> ...


Dopo due ore di allenamento...era il Mio odore... 

E lo sguardo parlava pure di quello...


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> si vede che meriti


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dopo due ore di allenamento...era il Mio odore...
> 
> E lo sguardo parlava pure di quello...


niente da dire era un buongustaio


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> niente da dire era un buongustaio


Esatto


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esatto


sigh........ a quando una trasmissione olfattiva via web (il più antico dei nostri sensi)


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Alcuni evolvono altri no, o meglio, evolvono seguendo diverse strade
> 
> *Affetto per me è sempre stato lasciar che ognuno segua la sua strada*
> 
> I bivii esistono, a volte uniscono a volte dividono


.
Anche per me
Ma rivedo il concetto di amicizia che avevo attribuito al nostro rapporto


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dopo due ore di allenamento...era il Mio odore...
> 
> E lo sguardo parlava pure di quello...


.
Peggiori ancora di più la situazione ai miei occhi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Peggiori ancora di più la situazione ai miei occhi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



è all'apice ai miei


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> sigh........ a quando una trasmissione olfattiva via web (il più antico dei nostri sensi)


È interessante il fatto che una delle prime cose ad infastidire a fine rapporto sia l'odore dell'altro... 

Mi sa che è lontana ancora:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Peggiori ancora di più la situazione ai miei occhi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dopo il verde di ieri, serviva rimettere equilibrio


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Anche per me
> Ma rivedo il concetto di amicizia che avevo attribuito al nostro rapporto


L'importante per me è capirsi e lasciarsi libertà


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> È interessante il fatto che una delle prime cose ad infastidire a fine rapporto sia l'odore dell'altro...
> 
> Mi sa che è lontana ancora:carneval:


essendo uno dei sensi primari................fine rapporto logicamente non quello copulatorio


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> È interessante il fatto che una delle prime cose ad infastidire a fine rapporto sia l'odore dell'altro...
> 
> Mi sa che è lontana ancora:carneval:


,


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Non avevo capito


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> ,


rientrata ....meno male


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> rientrata ....meno male


.
Salvata in corner


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> essendo uno dei sensi primari................fine rapporto logicamente non quello copulatorio


No... Non copulatorio:carneval:

Anzi, in quel momento per me un indicatore importante il sentire gli odori mescolati che restano nell'aria... 

È un senso interessante l'olfatto


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Salvata in corner


Me la son persa :sonar:


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No... Non copulatorio:carneval:
> 
> Anzi, in quel momento per me un indicatore importante il sentire gli odori mescolati che restano nell'aria...
> 
> È un senso interessante l'olfatto




interessante? paradisiaco


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> interessante? paradisiaco


Concordo 

A renderlo tale sono gli agganci alla parte più animale è pulsionale...


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Concordo
> 
> A renderlo tale sono gli agganci alla parte più animale è pulsionale...




alla fine si ritorna sempre all'istinto. hai voglia di analisi......


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> alla fine si ritorna sempre all'istinto. hai voglia di analisi......


Senza istinto...cosa analizzi? 

Ma anche l'istinto ha necessità di essere esplorato. 

E a volte anche migliorato... 

Quando provano a scipparti, il riflesso istintivo è tirare la borsa a te. 
Che è quasi garanzia di farsi male. 

In realtà servirebbe non solo lasciarsi tirare, ma usare l'energia dello strappo per lanciarsi addosso allo scippatore, sorprenderlo e sfuggire... 

L'istinto a volte ha la necessità di essere addestrato


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da cel...
> 
> Si prova fastidio per un botto di cose.
> 
> ...


Ma cosa c'entri tu?
Abbiamo capito che tu tieni la testa alta.
La questione è che definisci con termini sprezzanti comportamenti diffusi quanto l'egoismo di voler vivere tutto quello che si vuole senza render conto.
E questo avviene quando si tradisce, quando si ha un amante, quando se ne hanno due, quando si preferisce andare al cinema con un'amica invece che con un'altra. Escluso te, naturalmente.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma questo è essere stronzi non c'entra con il patto di fedeltà..
> Se io e te ci vediamo il giovedì, vuol dire che il giovedì è il nostro momento, la nostra bolla. Famiglia a parte che do per scontato arrivi prima di me, il giovedì abbiamo stabilito che è il tempo che ci dedichiamo.
> ...


Ben per questo ti (ipotetico) ti racconta che deve andare dalla nonna malata...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E quoto anche  @_nina_ ..
> 
> E vi quoto chiedendovi: potete spiegare perché??
> Come VI sentireste in un contesto simile?


Ma uno sconosciuto come cazzo si permette di entrare in uno mio spazio di prossimità?!
E ci entra fisicamente arrivando ai capelli e con le parole. Ma chi l'ha autorizzato?
Ovviamente dipende da cosa si percepisce come spazio proprio.
C'è chi si irrita se parlando le tocco un braccio e questo per me è un contatto amichevole e non invasione. Ma esprimere un giudizio su di me è invasione.
Molto tempo fa litigai. Il tipo non capiva perché era una cosa positiva. Ma era comunque un giudizio che implicava il suo diritto a esprimerlo, ma chi lo aveva autorizzato? Chi glielo aveva chiesto?
Ovviamente tutti facciamo valutazioni, ma le dobbiamo tenere per noi se non c'è la confidenza che consente di esprimerle.
Si capisce?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma uno sconosciuto come cazzo si permette di entrare in uno mio spazio di prossimità?!
> E ci entra fisicamente arrivando ai capelli e con le parole. Ma chi l'ha autorizzato?
> Ovviamente dipende da cosa si percepisce come spazio proprio.
> C'è chi si irrita se parlando le tocco un braccio e questo per me è un contatto amichevole e non invasione. Ma esprimere un giudizio su di me è invasione.
> ...


Troppo in alto, nessuno si permette


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Troppo in alto, nessuno si permette


Vedi se tu (ipotetico) ti permetti allora mi posso permettere anch'io.
Allora tu (ipotetico) te le prendi proprio tutte le risposte.
Naturalmente se voglio sprecare quel minimo di energia necessaria per farlo.
Altrimenti ti (ipotetico) ti posso anche evitare come una merda di cane e non avere neppure uno sguardo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

*Naturalmente*

Quoto [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] e [MENTION=7020]nina[/MENTION] in tutto il thread.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi se tu (ipotetico) ti permetti allora mi posso permettere anch'io.
> Allora tu (ipotetico) te le prendi proprio tutte le risposte.
> Naturalmente se voglio sprecare quel minimo di energia necessaria per farlo.
> Altrimenti ti (ipotetico) ti posso anche evitare come una merda di cane e non avere neppure uno sguardo.


Boom!!!


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entri tu?
> Abbiamo capito che tu tieni la testa alta.
> La questione è che definisci con termini sprezzanti comportamenti diffusi quanto l'egoismo di voler vivere tutto quello che si vuole senza render conto.
> E questo avviene quando si tradisce, quando si ha un amante, quando se ne hanno due, quando si preferisce andare al cinema con un'amica invece che con un'altra. Escluso te, naturalmente.


Cosa è che ti infastidisce esattamente? 

:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cosa è che ti infastidisce esattamente?
> 
> :carneval:


La tua illusione di aver stabilito regole che ti garantiscono di non essere vittima di menzogna.
Mi sembra di una ingenuità esagerata.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tua illusione di aver stabilito regole che ti garantiscono di non essere vittima di menzogna.
> Mi sembra di una ingenuità esagerata.


Mi devo esprimere veramente male. :carneval:

Io comprendo la menzogna. 
Nel senso che come ho scritto a danny post fa, credo sia una caratteristica umana. 

Tutti mentono. Ognuno a suo modo. Si mente a se stessi continuamente. E continuamente si omette.  

Quel che posso fare è essere fedele a me. 
Non c'è riparo al dolore. Neanche lo cerco. Quella è una illusione. 

Io però parlavo del rimprovero. Che non tollero. 
E di tipi che mi hanno annusato i capelli che sanno di allenamento 

Edit: comprendo nel senso che includo. Fa parte del pacchetto. È parte della relazione.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma uno sconosciuto come cazzo si permette di entrare in uno mio spazio di prossimità?!
> E ci entra fisicamente arrivando ai capelli e con le parole. Ma chi l'ha autorizzato?
> Ovviamente dipende da cosa si percepisce come spazio proprio.
> C'è chi si irrita se parlando le tocco un braccio e questo per me è un contatto amichevole e non invasione. Ma esprimere un giudizio su di me è invasione.
> ...


Si si, ho capito
Invasione non autorizzata
Che presuppone un confine convenzionale generico che viene ampiamente superato

Con aria di sfida..

Insomma, poco rispetto, se capisco bene

E ripeto, io non è che le faccio quelle cosacce, eh..?

Io sono bravo :carneval:

Però chiedo.. non è che catalogo

E mi interessano le sensazioni femminili, che mi sembrano assai diverse, ecco..

Studio per quando divento grande
O meno bravo :mexican:


----------



## stany (10 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche io nutro affetto X danny e mi dispiace dirgli queste cose non voglio ferirlo ...ma è troppo zerbino passatemi il termine


No..  Perché in quel momento lui è il più forte,ed è lui che ha scelto di continuare ad investire nel rapporto; ed è lui che sceglie o,meglio,impone la strategia ed il metodo.


----------



## stany (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E vediam se arriva la traduzione...
> 
> Intanto me lo prendo come un complimento


Emh....non direi!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si si, ho capito
> Invasione non autorizzata
> Che presuppone un confine convenzionale generico che viene ampiamente superato
> 
> ...


Credo che sia questione di educazione. Mi pare che per un giapponese (probabilmente anche uno svedese) sia orripilante che qualcuno saluti con baci e abbracci come facciamo noi italiani. Noi siamo straniti dai baci tra uomini dei russi.
Anche all'interno della stessa cultura ci sono variabilità.
C'è chi si insulta con leggerezza e amichevolmente. Per arrivare a prendere un "stronza" con un sorriso io devo aver visto passare molta acqua sotto il ponte di un'amicizia.
Con mio marito non ci siamo mai insultati neanche per scherzo e lo stesso con i figli.
Quando sono stata furibonda al punto di dover trattenere impulsi violenti gli ho detto "cretino".


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi devo esprimere veramente male. :carneval:
> 
> Io comprendo la menzogna.
> Nel senso che come ho scritto a danny post fa, credo sia una caratteristica umana.
> ...


Boh avrò letto di fretta.


----------



## stany (10 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se un uomo ama la donna con cui è sposato, quando apprende che lei gli ha mentito, soffre.
> Soffre e si incazza.
> Litiga per allontanarla dall'amante. Litiga perché lei ha l'amante.
> Trova insopportabile questa cosa.
> ...


[/SIZE]

Beh....detto così però,pare il tentativo di rianimare un cadavere .....Lo stesso sto valutando col percorso con la terapeuta..  Ti ammiro per la tua costanza e determinazione.


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

In realtà io trovo il discorso di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] molto giusto. Ma temo (e parlo per me!) che il vero focus del problema non è in quanto il tradito ami il traditore, ma quanto il traditore ami il tradito... perché se l'ha tradito, ci sarà un motivo, chiamatelo crisi, sbandamento, rottura definitiva, ma non è una cosa che succede perché l'altro amava troppo.

Oh, Gesù, sembra uno scioglilingua come l'ho scritto, spero si capisca.


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

[MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ho visto le tue risposte, eh, finisco di inviare CV e ti rispondo per bene su vari punti


----------



## insane (10 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Inutile lo abbiamo perso .
> Ci rinuncio
> In bocca al lupo danny .


A me il modo di ragionare di danny piace. Lo vedo un po' filosofo, capace di rimettersi in discussione nonostante quello che gli e' capitato. Un Uomo che ha sofferto, forse soffre ancora, ma si comporta (secondo me almeno) in maniera onorevole. Non e' da tutti avere onore.

Mi piacerebbe avere un po' della sua saggezza, mi farebbe bene


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> A me il modo di ragionare di danny piace. Lo vedo un po' filosofo, capace di rimettersi in discussione nonostante quello che gli e' capitato. Un Uomo che ha sofferto, forse soffre ancora, ma si comporta (secondo me almeno) in maniera onorevole. Non e' da tutti avere onore.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe avere un po' della sua saggezza, mi farebbe bene


Quoto, sinceramente. Di sicuro avrei meno rancore.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia questione di educazione. Mi pare che per un giapponese (probabilmente anche uno svedese) sia orripilante che qualcuno saluti con baci e abbracci come facciamo noi italiani. Noi siamo straniti dai baci tra uomini dei russi.
> Anche all'interno della stessa cultura ci sono variabilità.
> C'è chi si insulta con leggerezza e amichevolmente. Per arrivare a prendere un "stronza" con un sorriso io devo aver visto passare molta acqua sotto il ponte di un'amicizia.
> Con mio marito non ci siamo mai insultati neanche per scherzo e lo stesso con i figli.
> Quando sono stata furibonda al punto di dover trattenere impulsi violenti gli ho detto "cretino".


Si si ho capito, e son pure d'accordo

Ma credo di capire che in un certo qual modo quell'atteggiamento voglia aprire un "gioco"

Rifiutabile come non

In questo non vedo mancanza di educazione
Vedo solo un gioco che a me personalmente non riuscirebbe fare

Ma chi lo sa fare, buon x lui

Lo sapessi fare, potrei scegliere se proporlo o no...

Ora che ci penso anche io a volte ho aperto "giochi"

Ricordo una rappresentante rimpicoglioni che mi voleva appioppare merce che non mi interessava. E la tipa era bona e lo sapeva, e insisteva, e faceva la gattona.

Dopo la terza volta che insisteva le mandai un SMS con scritto qualcosa del tipo che i suoi occhi mi avevano spogliato, o una stronzata simile

Vuoi giocare? Giochiamo

Ma prima si tromba e poi si parla della merce che mi vuoi appioppare

Più vista


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Emh....non direi!


Qual è la tua traduzione?


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si si ho capito, e son pure d'accordo
> 
> Ma credo di capire che in un certo qual modo quell'atteggiamento voglia aprire un "gioco"
> 
> ...


Sai cosa, io trovo si tratti effettivamente di un concetto di "educazione", come dice [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] (e forse credo che l'abbia detto qualcun altro prima di me) e di un "gioco". Ognuno di noi ha una percezione diversa di quello che è il proprio spazio personale. Io ci vedo un'incursione non gradita qualunque siano le sue modalità, se non si tratta di un approccio neutro e amichevole. Per come sono fatta io, se mi dici che ti piace il profumo dei miei capelli, così, alla cazzo, e manco ti conosco, io ti rifiuto sì, nel senso che prima mi prende un cagotto perché chi minchia sei che paura, due si tratta prprio di un tipo di approccio che non ho mai cercato e non mi interessa. Fai molto più colpo su di me se dimostri il tuo interesse tramite una chiacchierata normale e tranquilla. Se non ho confidenza, ho capito che non posso scopare, non è proprio una cosa che fa per me. Fai una cosa così, e io ti trovo viscido e basta (IL TU E' SEMPRE GENERICO PER L'AMOR DI DIO ): altro discorso è se non pecepisco l'incursione come un'incursione e decido di giocare. Ma lì e questione di carattere e modo di essere, e ognuno è fatto a modo suo.


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si si ho capito, e son pure d'accordo
> 
> Ma credo di capire che in un certo qual modo quell'atteggiamento voglia aprire un "gioco"
> 
> ...



Senza parole


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh avrò letto di fretta.


Questo non lo so


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si si ho capito, e son pure d'accordo
> 
> Ma credo di capire che in un certo qual modo quell'atteggiamento voglia aprire un "gioco"
> 
> ...


Ma chi tu? 
Miiiiiiiiii...Non ci posso credere 
 :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Emh....non direi!


Eh...nell'infinito OT di questo 3d direi che si è reso evidente come qualcosa che è complimento per qualcuno, non lo è per qualcun altro  

Mi ricordo all'inizio della relazione con G., week end insieme, stavo per tornarmene a casa e lui nel salutarmi mi ha detto "ti ringrazio per il tempo passato insieme". 
La mia risposta "Prego, non c'è di che. Fanno 300 euro e ti ho fatto pure lo sconto. Per quello puoi ringraziarmi" 

Mi ero offesa tantissimo! E mi ero sentita pesantemente presa per il culo. Ci sono voluti giorni e giorni di spiegazioni da parte sua per farmi intendere le sue intenzioni. E un grosso sforzo di fiducia da parte mia. Nel credere all'autenticità di un ringraziamento che non capivo e non sapevo collocare. 

Per lui era un modo di essere complimentoso e manifestarmi il suo piacere del tempo passato insieme. 

I complimenti, non sono poi una cosa tanto scontata e banale.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si si ho capito, e son pure d'accordo
> 
> Ma credo di capire che in un certo qual modo quell'atteggiamento voglia aprire un "gioco"
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Fatto bene 

E' un bel gioco anche svelare i/le gatton* che non sono tali :carneval:

A me piaceva togliere il tappeto da sotto ai piedi...quelli che arrivavano coi fiori o robe del genere, o che facevano i galanti, "ma vuoi trombare?" di solito strabuzzavano gli occhi e iniziavano a balbettare...


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se mi indichi cortesemente in pvt la marca del caschetto, me lo metto anche io quando vado al tennis
> 
> Non si sa mai  :carneval:









da cel non riuscivo a mandarti immagini...

Ma non so se va bene per il tennis


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...nell'infinito OT di questo 3d direi che si è reso evidente come qualcosa che è complimento per qualcuno, non lo è per qualcun altro
> 
> Mi ricordo all'inizio della relazione con G., week end insieme, stavo per tornarmene a casa e lui nel salutarmi mi ha detto "ti ringrazio per il tempo passato insieme".
> La mia risposta "Prego, non c'è di che. Fanno 300 euro e ti ho fatto pure lo sconto. Per quello puoi ringraziarmi"
> ...


E' un modo di dire grazie che uso spesso anch'io. Perché ti offende?

Tanto ormai siamo in aperto OT....


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' un modo di dire grazie che uso spesso anch'io. Perché ti offende?
> 
> Tanto ormai siamo in aperto OT....


Perchè in quel momento della nostra relazione, in cui fondamentalmente ci vedevamo per scopare e sperimentare e quelli erano gli accordi, quel grazie dal mio punto di vista era assolutamente fuori luogo e troppo ridondante di echi che non volevo minimamente sentire. E l'avevo dichiarato. 
Era stata una invasione di uno spazio in cui non era autorizzato ad entrare.  

Mi sembrava una sorta di mazzo di fiori. E un atto di non assunzione di quel che stava facendo. Quindi avevo dubitato fortemente di lui. Della sua consapevolezza e presenza. E del fatto che stesse provando a manipolarmi in un qualche modo. 

Come se volesse "addolcire" un qualcosa che metteva lui a disagio. E che mi teneva nascosto. E allora, per come la vedo io, se vuoi tenere nascosto, tieni nascosto bene. Non mi rompere il cazzo. 

Al tempo, per lui era piuttosto straniante una relazione come la nostra...e anche per me...ma le motivazioni dello straniamento erano molto diverse, fra noi. 

Per la mia prospettiva, se c'è un disagio se ne parla. Liberamente. Senza filtri. 
Se hai bisogno di indorare la pillola comincio a diffidare della tua "forza". 

Se adesso me lo dice, non mi offendo. La relazione, la confidenza, l'intimità adesso lo permettono. 

Allora non era il luogo, non era il momento, non era lo spazio. Ripeto, per la mia prospettiva. 
Per la sua, no. 

Ci è voluto del tempo per spiegarci. 
E per comprenderci. 

La mia dolcezza, per quanto mi riguarda, non è gratis. 
Ed è il corrispettivo della distanza prossemica di cui parlavano riguardo alla storiella dei capelli. 

Non mi vieni a cercare dolcezza, se non te la sei guadagnata. 
E non è nemmeno scontato che tu ci riesca. 

Quindi se vuoi vicinanza, dolcezza, prima mi dimostri che ne vali la pena. 

E non me lo dimostri sicuramente con qualche grazie piazzato a cazzo. 
Che a me fa tanto pensare al compiacermi, al tentare di comprarmi. E io non sono in vendita. O se proprio, il prezzo lo decido io. 

Alla fine, comunque, mi aveva fatto notare che 300 euro erano una richiesta un po' bassa...anche con lo sconto 
(la sua sfacciataggine, è una delle cose che più mi piace di lui)

EDIT: in effetti lo svaccamento del 3d è totale :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè in quel momento della nostra relazione, in cui fondamentalmente ci vedevamo per scopare e sperimentare e quelli erano gli accordi, quel grazie dal mio punto di vista era assolutamente fuori luogo e troppo ridondante di echi che non volevo minimamente sentire. E l'avevo dichiarato.
> Era stata una invasione di uno spazio in cui non era autorizzato ad entrare.
> 
> Mi sembrava una sorta di mazzo di fiori. E un atto di non assunzione di quel che stava facendo. Quindi avevo dubitato fortemente di lui. Della sua consapevolezza e presenza. E del fatto che stesse provando a manipolarmi in un qualche modo.
> ...


Occhei. E' vero comunque. Spesso con i grazie, e soprattutto con i perché di questi grazie, si esonda. Se devo dire una cosa in favore di G. secondo me un grazie per il tempo non è un grazie per lo starmi vicino.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Occhei. E' vero comunque. Spesso con i grazie, e soprattutto con i perché di questi grazie, si esonda. Se devo dire una cosa in favore di G. secondo me un grazie per il tempo non è un grazie per lo starmi vicino.


C'erano dentro tante cose in quel grazie...alcune mie, alcune sue. 

Le abbiamo sviscerate, lentamente e faticosamente entrambi. E non è stato indolore. 
E non abbiamo neanche ancora finito. Per fortuna. 

Per entrambi ha significato andare a pescare in posti dell'anima dove c'erano ferite aperte e sanguinanti, e poi sotto ancora, dove di ferite ce ne erano altre, nascoste e infettate per non essere state curate...

Ma è un percorso, per come la vedo io. 
E neanche adesso è scontato...

I suoi grazie mi sono preziosi. 
Ma per potermeli dare con intatta la loro preziosità, prima era necessario che la riconoscesse lui. 
E allora non era così. 

Grazie scomposti e spaventati, ne facevo e ne faccio volentieri a meno. 
Sono una responsabilità che non avevo, e non ho, la minima intenzione di assumermi. 

Allora ero talmente fragile io, che ogni tentativo di sfiorarmi a quel livello, mi faceva scattare allarmi altissimi. 
E vigilavo duramente su ogni ingresso, in quei posti di me.

G. , fra l'altro...vabbè. E' G. Abbiamo avuto culo a trovarci in quel particolare momento.  


Ci ringraziamo spesso, adesso. 

Per esserci.


----------



## trilobita (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'erano dentro tante cose in quel grazie...alcune mie, alcune sue.
> 
> Le abbiamo sviscerate, lentamente e faticosamente entrambi. E non è stato indolore.
> E non abbiamo neanche ancora finito. Per fortuna.
> ...


Caro G.
TUTTA la mia solidarietà.
Presumo buon sesso,ma ........


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè in quel momento della nostra relazione, in cui fondamentalmente ci vedevamo per scopare e sperimentare e quelli erano gli accordi, quel grazie dal mio punto di vista era assolutamente fuori luogo e troppo ridondante di echi che non volevo minimamente sentire. E l'avevo dichiarato.
> Era stata una invasione di uno spazio in cui non era autorizzato ad entrare.
> 
> Mi sembrava una sorta di mazzo di fiori. E un atto di non assunzione di quel che stava facendo. Quindi avevo dubitato fortemente di lui. Della sua consapevolezza e presenza. E del fatto che stesse provando a manipolarmi in un qualche modo.
> ...


Tu trovi più intima la dolcezza del sesso. Non è frequente.
Questo perché  vedi possibilità di manipolazione.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Caro G.
> TUTTA la mia solidarietà.
> Presumo buon sesso,ma ........


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non ho mai nascosto di essere una rompicoglioni....

Ma credimi...lui non scherza, è uno sfacciato ed un impertinente. 
Oltre che un provocatore nato. 

Mi fa fare esercizi di pazienza...che manco credevo di avere.


----------



## trilobita (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non ho mai nascosto di essere una rompicoglioni....
> 
> ...


Un provocatore nato?
Fai attenzione,sono persone pericolose..


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu trovi più intima la dolcezza del sesso. Non è frequente.
> Questo perché  vedi possibilità di manipolazione.


La dolcezza è dove ci sono le parti più preziose di me. Quelle più delicate. 

C'è la donna che tiene in braccio la bambina, nella dolcezza...

E quell'ingresso è per pochissimi. E non è gratis. 

LA manipolazione, è una costante. Ci si manipola sempre un po', secondo me, ci si condiziona...ma prima ti valuto a riguardo, prima di portarti lì....e se ti porto lì, non sei in vacanza. 

Basta pochissimo per me per estromettere da quel posto. 
E serve tantissimo per arrivarci.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

*...*



nina ha detto:


> Sai cosa, io trovo si tratti effettivamente di un concetto di "educazione", come dice @_Brunetta_ (e forse credo che l'abbia detto qualcun altro prima di me) e di un "gioco". Ognuno di noi ha una percezione diversa di quello che è il proprio spazio personale. Io ci vedo un'incursione non gradita qualunque siano le sue modalità, se non si tratta di un approccio neutro e amichevole. Per come sono fatta io, se mi dici che ti piace il profumo dei miei capelli, così, alla cazzo, e manco ti conosco, io ti rifiuto sì, nel senso che prima mi prende un cagotto perché chi minchia sei che paura, due si tratta prprio di un tipo di approccio che non ho mai cercato e non mi interessa. Fai molto più colpo su di me se dimostri il tuo interesse tramite una chiacchierata normale e tranquilla. Se non ho confidenza, ho capito che non posso scopare, non è proprio una cosa che fa per me. Fai una cosa così, e io ti trovo viscido e basta (IL TU E' SEMPRE GENERICO PER L'AMOR DI DIO ): altro discorso è se non pecepisco l'incursione come un'incursione e decido di giocare. Ma lì e questione di carattere e modo di essere, e ognuno è fatto a modo suo.


sono sostanzialmente d'accordo..

è anche vero d'altra parte che, se mi trovo al bar e vedo una che vista e annusata, DESIDERO REALMENTE conoscere, e tra 3 minuti esce dal bar e non la ribecco più, qualcosa mi devo in qualche modo un po' "inventare"..

E dire: scusi signorina.. mi permette? io vorrei conoscerla...

bah.. mi pare una cagata.. o no?

è dura trovar qualcosa di "convenzionalmente" non compromettente, se ben ci si pensa


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un provocatore nato?
> Fai attenzione,sono persone pericolose..


Lo so...è uno dei motivi per cui mi è piaciuto anche quando sembrava una sorta di pulcino bagnato (e non che io fossi meglio...ai suoi occhi sembravo una statua di granito, a quanto dice).

La provocazione è una via per la tenerezza..per me...però...


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Senza parole





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma chi tu?
> Miiiiiiiiii...Non ci posso credere
> View attachment 13085 :rofl:  :rofl:





ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Fatto bene
> 
> ...



è strano.. ma è successo che abbia fatto cose simili...

è ridicolo

se lo devo fare per "interesse" mi sento un biscaro

se lo devo fare per levarmi dai coglioni una persona, beh.. mi viene naturale :rotfl: perché tanto è una finta

comunque non è andata sempre "bene" come quella volta lì :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> è strano.. ma è successo che abbia fatto cose simili...
> 
> è ridicolo
> 
> ...


A me non sembra strano per la verità...

E' evidente che ti piaccia il gioco della provocazione 

Il bello viene quando ti rispondono sì...gestire le provocazioni, che danno per scontato un no come risposta, che si ritrovano invece un sì...penso sarebbe un bello spettacolo


----------



## trilobita (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo so...è uno dei motivi per cui mi è piaciuto anche quando sembrava una sorta di pulcino bagnato (e non che io fossi meglio...ai suoi occhi sembravo una statua di granito, a quanto dice).
> 
> La provocazione è una via per la tenerezza..per me...però...


Te lo dico perché è una definizione che appiccicano spesso anche a me...


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Te lo dico perché è una definizione che appiccicano spesso anche a me...


siete tutti e due musicisti...e vi piace il jazz...


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> da cel non riuscivo a mandarti immagini...
> 
> Ma non so se va bene per il tennis


Eh.. non lo so nemmeno io....


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sono sostanzialmente d'accordo..
> 
> è anche vero d'altra parte che, se mi trovo al bar e vedo una che vista e annusata, DESIDERO REALMENTE conoscere, e tra 3 minuti esce dal bar e non la ribecco più, qualcosa mi devo in qualche modo un po' "inventare"..
> 
> ...


Avrebbe avuto un no come risposta, probabilmente...


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh.. non lo so nemmeno io....


:carneval:


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sono sostanzialmente d'accordo..
> 
> è anche vero d'altra parte che, se mi trovo al bar e vedo una che vista e annusata, DESIDERO REALMENTE conoscere, e tra 3 minuti esce dal bar e non la ribecco più, qualcosa mi devo in qualche modo un po' "inventare"..
> 
> ...


Beh, per me con un paio di amici è successo che leggevo la tesi al bar e mi hanno chiesto che roba è. Poi vabbe', non volevano scoparmi, ma insomma. ESISTONO altri tipi di interazione. O forse sono io che non credo molto nell'attrazione fisica in sé per sé.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> A me non sembra strano per la verità...
> 
> E' evidente che ti piaccia il gioco della provocazione
> 
> Il bello viene quando ti rispondono sì...gestire le provocazioni, che danno per scontato un no come risposta, che si ritrovano invece un sì...penso sarebbe un bello spettacolo


Ma non provoco mai x attaccare..  mi piace il gioco, ma mi piacciono le poste

Provocare x il gusto di provocare (e poi magari casca qualcosa) lo sento come un gioco senza posta, non so come spiegare

Io non ci so giocare


----------



## trilobita (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Avrebbe avuto un no come risposta, probabilmente...


Mah,se interessante,io avrei acconsentito...


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,se interessante,io avrei acconsentito...


A renderlo interessante era stato esattamente il travalicare un confine, e lo sapeva benissimo. 

Stava giocando di azzardo...e mica per me. 

Si stava divertendo lui, innanzitutto. 

A me la decisione di giocare anche io o no. 

In quel modo lì, un "mi scusi signorina.." il tipo avrebbe dovuto essere davvero molto interessante. E non è tendenzialmente la fisicità a scatenarmi curiosità. La fisicità per me è uno dei canali con cui soddisfare curiosità di altro genere. Raramente è stata il motore di un interesse. 

Il gioco d'azzardo sul confine dell'accettabile...è interessante di per sè. 
E contiene in sè l'offerta di un qualcosa dell'altro che, per me, fa scattare curiosità...

La sfacciataggine, il gioco sul filo...sono da sempre la mia debolezza...non riesco a non darci uno sguardo. 
Mi fanno allegria 

Il "mi scusi signorina...", boh...non mi veicola nulla di incuriosente. 
Chiedermi una indicazione stradale, ecco.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma non provoco mai x attaccare..  mi piace il gioco, ma mi piacciono le poste
> 
> Provocare x il gusto di provocare (e poi magari casca qualcosa) lo sento come un gioco senza posta, non so come spiegare
> 
> Io non ci so giocare


Non sei un "attaccante"...mi sembra


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> è strano.. ma è successo che abbia fatto cose simili...
> 
> è ridicolo
> 
> ...


Nel senso che ti sei preso pure un vaffa ? :rotfl:


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma perché ti mettevi in competizione col fattorino????
> 
> G. Piace a me.
> Mi pare ovvio che non possa che piacere anche alle altre
> ...


Quando ripenso a qiesta cosa mi monta dentro una rabbia che tu non hai idea, e tu mi dirai "ma cosa ti incazzi a fare ormai".
Ovvio che puoi piacere anche agli altri, il problema è che se io ti vedo andare in visibilio per i complimenti degli altri, di CHIUNQUE, in un modo che non ti avevo mai visto, perché tanto i miei erano risaputi, lo prendo come una mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti. Cosa che evidentemente era. Che senso ha prendersi i complimenti degli altri se vanno bene quelli di tutti, nella stessa misura? E soprattutto perché venirmeli a riferire tutta contenta? Poi s'imbronciava e mi diceva "non ti racconto più niente". Per me i complimenti sono preziosi, e validi, solo se arrivano da una persona che mi conosce intimamente, che prova per me della stima, dell'affetto, della tenerezza. Se ti piacciono quelli della persona tot, almeno tieniteli per te. È proprio perché me li fa una data persona che valgono di più del fischio che uno ti fa per strada o del complimento galante di uno sconosciuto. E sapere che per lei non era così... è un poco una coltellata. Se tutti possono farci un determinato apprezzamento, allora una persona vale l'altra - e ci sta che per lei così fosse, e una persona valeva veramente tanto quanto chiunque altro.

(E voi mi direte "ma non è più facile pensare che non ti ama più, punto?". No. Pensare proprio che un sentimento ci fosse e si è esaurito così, alla cazzo, mi fa stare peggio.)

SCUSATE, FINE OT.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Non sei un "attaccante"...mi sembra


Lo sono stato, o almeno ci ho provato

Ma avevo poca lucidità "sotto rete"


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel senso che ti sei preso pure un vaffa ? :rotfl:


Non esattamente


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Quando ripenso a qiesta cosa mi monta dentro una rabbia che tu non hai idea, e tu mi dirai "ma cosa ti incazzi a fare ormai".
> Ovvio che puoi piacere anche agli altri, il problema è che se io ti vedo andare in visibilio per i complimenti degli altri, di CHIUNQUE, in un modo che non ti avevo mai visto, *perché tanto i miei erano risaputi*, lo prendo come una mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti. Cosa che evidentemente era. Che senso ha prendersi i complimenti degli altri se vanno bene quelli di tutti, nella stessa misura? E soprattutto perché venirmeli a riferire tutta contenta? Poi s'imbronciava e mi diceva "non ti racconto più niente". Per me i complimenti sono preziosi, e validi, solo se arrivano da una persona che mi conosce intimamente, che prova per me della stima, dell'affetto, della tenerezza. Se ti piacciono quelli della persona tot, almeno tieniteli per te. È proprio perché me li fa una data persona che valgono di più del fischio che uno ti fa per strada o del complimento galante di uno sconosciuto. E sapere che per lei non era così... è un poco una coltellata. Se tutti possono farci un determinato apprezzamento, allora una persona vale l'altra - e ci sta che per lei così fosse, e una persona valeva veramente tanto quanto chiunque altro.
> 
> (E voi mi direte "ma non è più facile pensare che non ti ama più, punto?". No. Pensare proprio che un sentimento ci fosse e si è esaurito così, alla cazzo, mi fa stare peggio.)
> ...


Ti giro quel che hai descritto...partendo dal grassetto...

La questione erano i complimenti altrui, o il fatto che non sapesse dare ai tuoi il valore che avevano? 
Che trattasse quel che tu le donavi come se venisse da chiunque e non da Qualcuno? Che non ne avesse la cura che tu, giustamente, pretendi per cose preziose di te? 

Che forse la domanda non è "perchè vai in visibilio per i complimenti altrui", ma invece "perchè permetto che tratti i miei come se fossero di chiunque?"

EDIT: qui è un OT infinito :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo sono stato, o almeno ci ho provato
> 
> Ma avevo poca lucidità "sotto rete"


Forse era Buscaglia, che diceva che si è una mela meglio esser la miglior mela possibile, che una pera scadente (perchè è una mela in incognito)


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La dolcezza è dove ci sono le parti più preziose di me. Quelle più delicate.
> 
> C'è la donna che tiene in braccio la bambina, nella dolcezza...
> 
> ...


Ma perché mai qualcuno dovrebbe volerti manipolare? Per ottenere cosa?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè in quel momento della nostra relazione, in cui fondamentalmente ci vedevamo per scopare e sperimentare e quelli erano gli accordi, quel grazie dal mio punto di vista era assolutamente fuori luogo e troppo ridondante di echi che non volevo minimamente sentire. E l'avevo dichiarato.
> Era stata una invasione di uno spazio in cui non era autorizzato ad entrare.
> 
> Mi sembrava una sorta di mazzo di fiori. E un atto di non assunzione di quel che stava facendo. Quindi avevo dubitato fortemente di lui. Della sua consapevolezza e presenza. E del fatto che stesse provando a manipolarmi in un qualche modo.
> ...


Giusto per ribadire la diversità visto che ormai ne ridiamo da tempo a me quel grazue piace molto. C'è stato spesso e ogni volta è gradito. La prima molto  più delle altre 
Mi piace sentirlo mi piace il wa che arriva pochi minuti dopo il saluto con scritto ange senlicemte grazie


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

*...*



ipazia ha detto:


> Forse era Buscaglia, che diceva che si è una mela meglio esser la miglior mela possibile, che una pera scadente (perchè è una mela in incognito)


Assolutamente

Quello che non capisco è perché, essendo mela, dovrei disprezzare chi dice che gli piacciono le pere

E lo dico da mela che HA profondamente disprezzato e schifato chi apprezzava le pere.

Non è che a tutte le donne furbe e intelligenti gli deve garbare uno come me, e a quella che gli garba uno DIVERSO da me è una cretina

Questo non lo capisco

E non lo capisco dopo esserci passato e ben bene da quel disprezzo che mi son messo alle spalle


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché mai qualcuno dovrebbe volerti manipolare? Per ottenere cosa?


Tutti ci si manipola. E non necessariamente con intenti malvagi. 
Nello starsi vicini che ci si condiziona vicendevolmente. 
Anche semplicemente trovando un compromesso nel decidere di andare a mangiare una pizza in un posto piuttosto che in un altro. 

Per me il punto non è la manipolazione. Non mi piace. Ma so che c'è. Ed è ineludibile. 

Il posto della dolcezza è anche il posto del dolore. E' il mio nucleo vitale. E non è semplicemente per chiunque. 

Ci arriva, e ci resta, chi dimostra di essere degno di toccarmi davvero. E manipolarmi anche, quindi. 
E non è una dimostrazione che si esaurisce, non è un obiettivo...per come la vedo io, è un percorso che si fa insieme. 

Io concedo la manipolazione di me. E desidero vicino chi concede la manipolazione di sè. 
Tendenti entrambi ad esserne ogni giorno più consapevoli. 

La manipolazione produce anche conoscenza. E' preziosa. 
E ne deve valer la pena. Non solo per quel che c'è. Ma anche per quel che si scoprirà.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Assolutamente
> 
> Quello che non capisco è perché, essendo mela, dovrei disprezzare chi dice che gli piacciono le pere
> 
> ...


Boh...mi chiedevo la stessa cosa rispetto a me. 

Poi ho smesso. Se non me la spiegano, non la posso semplicemente capire.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Giusto per ribadire la diversità visto che ormai ne ridiamo da tempo a me quel grazue piace molto. C'è stato spesso e ogni volta è gradito. La prima molto  più delle altre
> Mi piace sentirlo mi piace il wa che arriva pochi minuti dopo il saluto con scritto ange senlicemte grazie


Ecco...a G. è andata bene che me l'ha detto a voce...:carneval:


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti giro quel che hai descritto...partendo dal grassetto...
> 
> La questione erano i complimenti altrui, o il fatto che non sapesse dare ai tuoi il valore che avevano?
> Che trattasse quel che tu le donavi come se venisse da chiunque e non da Qualcuno? Che non ne avesse la cura che tu, giustamente, pretendi per cose preziose di te?
> ...


Le ho sempre viste come un'unica questione: io ero cosa vecchia, quelli di un estraneo erano più importanti proprio perché si trattava di un estraneo, che poteva darle conferme nuove. Quindi i miei valevano un cazzo di nulla, e non erano preziosi. E una volta le ho detto 'non farti sminuire così, non laciare che te li facciano tutti', e lei 'ma io non mi sento per nulla sminuita'.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Le ho sempre viste come un'unica questione: *io ero cosa vecchia*, quelli di un estraneo erano più importanti proprio perché si trattava di un estraneo, che poteva darle conferme nuove. *Quindi i miei valevano un cazzo di nulla, e non erano preziosi.* E una volta le ho detto 'non farti sminuire così, non laciare che te li facciano tutti', e lei 'ma io non mi sento per nulla sminuita'.


Leggiti...nella tua percezione, eri tu a essere sminuita. 

A me sembra che fosse lei a non essere abbastanza per te...da come scrivi.

Ci credo che tu sia incazzata...ma penso che dovresti girare lo specchio su di te, e chiederti perchè, pur sentendoti trattata in quel modo, non chiedevi quello di cui avevi bisogno...vali così poco da poter dare a qualcuno, e non Qualcuno, che tratta a quel modo quel che tu dai?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco...a G. è andata bene che me l'ha detto a voce...:carneval:


Boh io trovo bello ringraziare chi ci ha condiviso con noi qualcosa che siano due chiacchiere una cena o una scopata


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Leggiti...nella tua percezione, eri tu a essere sminuita.
> 
> A me sembra che fosse lei a non essere abbastanza per te...da come scrivi.


Forse sono vere tutte e due le cose. Per una volta tanto avevo bisogno io di essere considerata attivamente preziosa, e mi sentivo sminuita da come si comportava, perché poi mi diceva "sei la persona più importante della mia vita". E io non riuscivo a smettere di chiedermi... allora perché mi tratti così?


----------



## nina (10 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Leggiti...nella tua percezione, eri tu a essere sminuita.
> 
> A me sembra che fosse lei a non essere abbastanza per te...da come scrivi.
> *
> Ci credo che tu sia incazzata...ma penso che dovresti girare lo specchio su di te, e chiederti perchè, pur sentendoti trattata in quel modo, non chiedevi quello di cui avevi bisogno...vali così poco da poter dare a qualcuno, e non Qualcuno, che tratta a quel modo quel che tu dai?*


Non sapevo assolutamente come chiederlo, immagino. Davo per scontato di essere importante per lei, e mi arrabbiavo perché non mi sembrava di venire trattata di conseguenza. E quando mi è cominciato a salire un sospetto, mi sentivo una merda e pensavo "posso pensare una cosa del genere di una persona che mi racconta i complimenti di tutti e mi racconta la sua giornata per filo e per segno?", e ogni volta che volevo chiederglielo mi davo della pazza gelosa cretina.


----------



## ipazia (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Boh io trovo bello ringraziare chi ci ha condiviso con noi qualcosa che siano due chiacchiere una cena o una scopata


I patti fra noi erano che stavamo scopando. Sperimentando.  
Nessun ringraziamento. 

Era una invasione in uno spazio, mio, in cui non era stato invitato. 

Sono rigidina su queste cose...con lui sentivo che c'erano sotto quel grazie cose non dette...non avevo sbagliato...anche se non avevo capito cosa ci fosse di non detto. 
Ma se vuoi i non detti, allora te li tieni. Non è che me li fai sentire, e poi fai finta di niente. 
Se no li dichiari. 

Se volteggi fra detto e non detto, io mi rompo i coglioni...in particolare se non ho chiaro cosa c'è in gioco.
O è detto. O è non detto. 
In entrambi i casi, non voglio responsabilità.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> I patti fra noi erano che stavamo scopando. Sperimentando.
> Nessun ringraziamento.
> 
> Era una invasione in uno spazio, mio, in cui non era stato invitato.
> ...


Ma perché ringraziare per la scopata o la sperimentazione è così grave? 
Eventualmente sarebbe solo educato .
Del tipo grazie perché in queste due ore potevi giocare a carte, dormire, stirare, correre e invece sei stata qui a scopare con me.
È un grazie che significa grazie. Fine.
Ripeto al limite può sembrare solo tristemente educato. Niente di più


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Forse sono vere tutte e due le cose. Per una volta tanto avevo bisogno io di essere considerata attivamente preziosa, e mi sentivo sminuita da come si comportava, perché poi mi diceva "sei la persona più importante della mia vita". E io non riuscivo a smettere di chiedermi... allora *perché mi tratti così?*





nina ha detto:


> Non sapevo assolutamente come chiederlo, immagino. Davo per scontato di essere importante per lei, e mi arrabbiavo perché non *mi sembrava* di venire trattata di conseguenza. E quando mi è cominciato a salire un sospetto, *mi sentivo una merda e pensavo "posso pensare una cosa del genere* di una persona che mi racconta i complimenti di tutti e mi racconta la sua giornata per filo e per segno?", e ogni volta che volevo chiederglielo *mi davo della pazza gelosa cretina*.


Già...

sei una professionista del giudizio di te pure tu, eh?


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perché ringraziare per la scopata o la sperimentazione è così grave?
> Eventualmente sarebbe solo educato .


 :rotfl::rotfl:

La sua prima risposta era stata, appunto, che lui era educato. (provocatore di merda).
Aveva rischiato una testata. E io un travaso di bile. 

Che motivo è ringraziare per educazione? Ma fai a meno. 

Scopa e taci. 

Non sono mica il prete che ti assolve. 

Hai bisogno di scuse per scopare? 
Allora con me aveva sbagliato indirizzo. 

Se scopava era perchè voleva. Lui. Lui per primo. E quello veniva a cercare da me. 
Quello io desidero da un uomo. 

Ed è una base per tutti i successivi livelli di relazione. Per quanto mi riguarda. 

Ci ha messo giorni a spiegarmi cosa c'era in quel grazie. 
E di base, sviliva lui a suoi stessi occhi. 
E di conseguenza me. 

Io scop(av)o per desiderio di farlo. E per desiderio me lo prend(ev)o. 
Se non era in grado di offrire alla pari il suo desiderio semplice, senza fronzoli...semplicemente meglio salutarci in quel momento.

EDIT: ci ho messo giorni per riuscire a spiegargli dove e come mi sentissi svilita.


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perché ringraziare per la scopata o la sperimentazione è così grave?
> Eventualmente sarebbe solo educato .
> *Del tipo grazie perché in queste due ore potevi giocare a carte, dormire, stirare, correre e invece sei stata qui a scopare con me.*
> È un grazie che significa grazie. Fine.
> Ripeto al limite può sembrare solo tristemente educato. Niente di più


Certo...un poveretto, a cui viene concessa una scopata. 

E io divento una sorta di suorina di buon cuore che rinuncia a piacevoli passatempi per passare del tempo con te. 

E' svilente per entrambi un pensiero del genere. Io non scopo per elemosina. E non voglio vicino chi si sente elemosinato. 

Desidero qualcuno che è onorato di onorarmi. E lo sa affermare senza troppe remore.


----------



## nina (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già...
> 
> sei una professionista del giudizio di te pure tu, eh?


Eh. Ma sai, penso che sia che uno tenda senpre a vedere (e forse anche a volere?) il bene negli altri, quando ce li ha così vicini, no? Altrimenti che senso ha? Faccio prima a pensare male di me, che di qualcuno che mi sta a cuore: dicono che il dubbio sia il seme dell'intelligenza, e finisce che dubbio di qua, dubbio di là, uno la prende nel culo, immagino.


----------



## nina (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo...un poveretto, a cui viene concessa una scopata.
> 
> E io divento una sorta di suorina di buon cuore che rinuncia a piacevoli passatempi per passare del tempo con te.
> 
> ...


Io nel grazie ci vedo un onore.


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io nel grazie ci vedo un onore.


Dipende da un sacco di cose...


Non tutti i grazie sono uguali. E non tutti contengono le stesse cose. 

Un grazie che onora, non sta in piedi da solo. E non è un punto di partenza. Per come la vedo io.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2017)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perché ringraziare per la scopata o la sperimentazione è così grave?
> Eventualmente sarebbe solo educato .
> Del tipo grazie perché in queste due ore potevi giocare a carte, dormire, stirare, correre e invece sei stata qui a scopare con me.
> È un grazie che significa grazie. Fine.
> Ripeto al limite può sembrare solo tristemente educato. Niente di più


Anche a me non dispiace, non da alcun fastidio.

C'è una forma di "concessione" di una parte di se, e il grazie assume questo significato,.

Ma  capisco anche il fastidio di Ipazia

Non tutti riportiamo a uno stesso significato le parole

A me quel grazie ad esempio, provoca lo stesso fastidio che descrive Ipazia, quando me lo dice mio figlio, dopo magari averlo portato in un posto dove voleva andare.

"Non mi devi ringraziare, non è stato un sacrificio per me, ma un piacere e un onore" gli dico sempre


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Eh. Ma sai, penso che sia che uno tenda senpre a vedere (e forse anche a volere?) il bene negli altri, quando ce li ha così vicini, no? Altrimenti che senso ha? Faccio prima a pensare male di me, che di qualcuno che mi sta a cuore: dicono che il dubbio sia il seme dell'intelligenza, e finisce che dubbio di qua, dubbio di là, uno la prende nel culo, immagino.


C'è una regola nel prendersi cura: non posso aver cura di nessuno se prima non ho cura di me. 

Volere il bene dell'altro, presuppone innanzitutto conoscere e reclamare senza farsi menate il proprio bene. 

Cosa metti in comune, il sacrificio di te? 

E il proprio bene che si mette in comune. 

E aver cura del proprio bene, è uno degli indicatori di autonomia di un individuo...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo...un poveretto, a cui viene concessa una scopata.
> 
> E io divento una sorta di suorina di buon cuore che rinuncia a piacevoli passatempi per passare del tempo con te.
> 
> ...


No no proprio non ci siamo 
Nesduno è onorato di nulla 
Entrambi abbiamo scelto di essere lì a scopare o parlare o cenare.
Io non mi sento svilita anzi mi sento lusingata da quel grazie che ricambio per i medesimi motivi 
Esco ora da casa di un amico, il mio migliore amico. La persona a cui tengo di più dopo la mia famiglia. Sono stata da lui qualche ora. Abbiamo cenato riso e visto un film. Ero lì perché mi piace passare tempo con lui s lui con me 
Sono uscita e dopo poco mi è arrivato un grazie via wa e un bacio
Era necessario ? Forse no. Mi ha fatto piacere? Enormemente
Il grazie era per aver scelto pur sapendo che era la cosa che anche io volevo di passare la serata con lui


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche a me non dispiace, non da alcun fastidio.
> 
> C'è una forma di "concessione" di una parte di se, e il grazie assume questo significato,.
> 
> ...


Esatto...

E come mettere se stessi in una posizione di "inferiorità" e mettere l'altro nella posizione di chi ha fatto qualcosa che non desiderava davvero. 

E' mettere in dubbio cose importanti dell'altro, e sminuirlo nel suo desiderare onestamente...per come la vedo io.


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No no proprio non ci siamo
> Nesduno è onorato di nulla
> Entrambi abbiamo scelto di essere lì a scopare o parlare o cenare.
> Io non mi sento svilita anzi mi sento lusingata da quel grazie che ricambio per i medesimi motivi
> ...


Ma se mi ringrazia la mia amica, non ho troppi problemi...

Anche se il grazie mi mette sempre un certo imbarazzo. 

La relazione con G. aveva piani inclinati e nascosti...lo sapevamo entrambi. Ed entrambi eravamo impauriti e anche sfiancati dal da dove venivamo. 

Appesantire non era il momento. Non era il luogo. Non era lo spazio. 

Non con i patti che avevamo noi...

EDIT: anche nella scopata più becera, per me c'è un reciproco onorarsi...anche nell'1,2,3 bagno. E anche nel disprezzo.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esatto...
> 
> E come mettere se stessi in una posizione di "inferiorità" e mettere l'altro nella posizione di chi ha fatto qualcosa che non desiderava davvero.
> 
> E' mettere in dubbio cose importanti dell'altro, e sminuirlo nel suo desiderare onestamente...per come la vedo io.


Dubito che chi mi ha detto quel grazie si sia messo in quella posizione. Conoscendolo mi fa quasi ridere questa cosa 
Sicuramente ai miei occhi tutto è stato tranne questo 
E la risposta che ho dato é stato grazue a te proprio perché era un rapporto perfettamente alla pari


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ha fatto qualcosa che non desiderava davvero.
> 
> E' mettere in dubbio cose importanti dell'altro, e sminuirlo nel suo desiderare onestamente...per come la vedo io.


È una chiave di lettura, e sta in piedi benissimo

Ma in due adulti formati che passano tempo assieme, secondo me non è detto sia l'unica

Potrebbe pure essere, ma non la sento matematica come certezza

Bisogna cercarci dentro, come dici tu...


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È una chiave di lettura, e sta in piedi benissimo
> 
> Ma in due adulti formati che passano tempo assieme, secondo me non è detto sia l'unica
> 
> ...


Esattamente. 

Ogni cosa ha il suo valore. Nè di più. Nè di meno.


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dubito che chi mi ha detto quel grazie si sia messo in quella posizione. Conoscendolo mi fa quasi ridere questa cosa
> Sicuramente ai miei occhi tutto è stato tranne questo
> E la risposta che ho dato é stato grazue a te proprio perché era un rapporto perfettamente alla pari


I rapporti diventano e si mantengono, nella cura alla pari. 

Raramente partono effettivamente alla pari. 
La parità non è scontata. Ha bisogno di cure e attenzioni e investimenti. 

E non è che dicendo siamo alla pari, lo si è in automatico. 

E' un percorso. Che si decide insieme. E si percorre insieme. 
Ed è un investimento. 

Allora per me un investimento era impensabile. E anche per lui fra l'altro. 
Era un salto in un posto in cui non eravamo. 

Eravamo due estranei in quel momento.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> I rapporti diventano e si mantengono, nella cura alla pari.
> 
> Raramente partono effettivamente alla pari.
> La parità non è scontata. Ha bisogno di cure e attenzioni e investimenti.
> ...


Ma cosa c'entra l'investimento
Io non ho investito nulla con questa persona se non del tempo trascorso in maniera molto piacevole e di questo lo ringrazio e mi ringrazia. Fine. Tutto qui. 
Davvero non ci arrivo


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dubito che chi mi ha detto quel grazie si sia messo in quella posizione. *Conoscendolo* mi fa quasi ridere questa cosa
> Sicuramente ai miei occhi tutto è stato tranne questo
> E la risposta che ho dato é stato grazue a te proprio perché era un *rapporto perfettamente alla pari*





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra l'investimento
> Io non ho investito nulla con questa persona se non del tempo trascorso in maniera molto piacevole e di questo lo ringrazio e mi ringrazia. Fine. Tutto qui.
> Davvero non ci arrivo


Un rapporto diviene pari nella conoscenza. E la conoscenza è lenta. 
In particolare per quel che riguarda la parità.

Io e G. non ci conoscevamo. Eravamo estranei fondamentalmente. 

Fra estranei...si è estranei. Niente di più e niente di meno. 

E anche stranieri ognuno a se stesso, in quel particolare periodo.

Io sapevo di non essere affidabile. E lui pure. 

Con questi presupposti, i grazie non servono, sono un di più inutile e anche ingombrante. 
Fonte di equivoci e complicazioni. Che io non volevo. E mi rendevano pure diffidente. 

Meglio rimanere agganciati alla realtà. E ai fatti. 

Ogni cosa, per come la vedo io, ha la necessità di essere contestualizzata. 

Non è che se scopiamo siamo alla pari. 
Fra estranei, che usano anche il sesso come canale di conoscenza, girano un sacco di cose. 

Un passo per volta. 

Mica che se scopiamo qualche volta, allora siamo diventati amiconi.
Abbiamo fatto qualche scopata. 

LA conoscenza è qualcosa di molto diverso. 

dimenticarlo, fra estranei ripeto, è rischioso. 

Forse non ci arrivi perchè non hai sperimentato lo stare con estranei. 
E forse, mi riaggancio al discorso di oggi, non vuoi estranei neanche seduti al tavolo, proprio perchè istintivamente senti che i rischi che si giocano fra estranei non te li vuoi assumere. 

A me quei rischi piacciono. Ma proprio perchè mi sono sempre piaciuti, so che a giocare col fuoco ci si scotta. 
Ergo sono cauta. E prudente. A tutti i livelli.

EDIT: il Mio tempo è uno dei maggiori investimenti per me. Più dei soldi.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un rapporto diviene pari nella conoscenza. E la conoscenza è lenta.
> In particolare per quel che riguarda la parità.
> 
> Io e G. non ci conoscevamo. Eravamo estranei fondamentalmente.
> ...


Io ringrazio un estraneo snvhe se mi tiene aperta una porta figurati se mi dedica del tempo in cui mi diverto e sto bene e soprattutto non vedo perché non dovrei ringraziarlo io 
Il grazie é grazie non aggiunge significativa nulla. Significa solo questo e può anche succedere che quell'estraneo non lo veda mai più 
Alla cena del forum  ho ringraziato della bella serata persone che non ho mai più rivisto e che era la prima volta che vedevo. Erano appunto estranei e tali sono rimasti 
Continuo a non capire che grosso significato dai a quella parola


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...nell'infinito OT di questo 3d direi che si è reso evidente come qualcosa che è complimento per qualcuno, non lo è per qualcun altro
> 
> Mi ricordo all'inizio della relazione con G., week end insieme, stavo per tornarmene a casa e lui nel salutarmi mi ha detto "ti ringrazio per il tempo passato insieme".
> La mia risposta "Prego, non c'è di che. Fanno 300 euro e ti ho fatto pure lo sconto. Per quello puoi ringraziarmi"
> ...


Forse confonde. Ma' sfaccim' e' femmina è positivo na' femmina e' sfaccimm' negativo........ciaooo
Comunque aspettiamo il traduttore ufficiale.


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Forse confonde. Ma' sfaccim' e' femmina è positivo na' femmina e' sfaccimm' negativo........ciaooo
> Comunque aspettiamo il traduttore ufficiale.


Eccomi.
"per una grande donna è positivo per una donna di merda negativo.
Questo è il meglio che ho potuto fare ma il senso è quello.


----------



## trilobita (11 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Eccomi.
> "per una grande donna è positivo per una donna di merda negativo.
> Questo è il meglio che ho potuto fare ma il senso è quello.


Un cazzo di femmina è ok,una femmina del cazzo è ko


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2017)

*Sul "grazie" ricevuto*

.. spesso si fanno cose "per noi"..

Questo non significa che altri possano in qualche modo beneficiare, o anche esser danneggiati Delle cose che facciamo esclusivamente x noi, è incidentale e inevitabile.

Specialmente quando certe cose non si possono materialmente far da soli, come scopare

Se scopo 2 ore con Cinzia è chiaro che scopare con Cinzia sia un desiderio mio, e non "beneficienza" verso Cinzia

Questo nulla toglie al fatto che come effetto riflesso, "regali" a Cinzia (con mia gioia o con mio disappunto) 2 ore di cose positive anche a lei, se pure lei desiderava quanto avvenuto

Se mi dicesse "grazie" è in questa ottica che lo accolgo, in genere.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un cazzo di femmina è ok,una femmina del cazzo è ko


Bravo 7+


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sei un "attaccante"...mi sembra


Mai attaccare, solo assist e fare andare in "rete"


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo...un poveretto, a cui viene concessa una scopata.
> 
> E io divento una sorta di suorina di buon cuore che rinuncia a piacevoli passatempi per passare del tempo con te.
> 
> ...


Onorato di onorarti........che femminone che sei......:


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

Il grazie dopo una scopata è una sorta di "pagamento" ad un favore fatto.......o no?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. spesso si fanno cose "per noi"..
> 
> Questo non significa che altri possano in qualche modo beneficiare, o anche esser danneggiati Delle cose che facciamo esclusivamente x noi, è incidentale e inevitabile.
> 
> ...


Perfetto


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il grazie dopo una scopata è una sorta di "pagamento" ad un favore fatto.......o no?


Ma proprio no 
Ma quale favore? 
Ma cazzo chi scopa per fare un favore?


----------



## trilobita (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Onorato di onorarti........che femminone che sei......:


Alla fine sempre onorario è...


----------



## Foglia (11 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Quando ripenso a qiesta cosa mi monta dentro una rabbia che tu non hai idea, e tu mi dirai "ma cosa ti incazzi a fare ormai".
> Ovvio che puoi piacere anche agli altri, il problema è che se io ti vedo andare in visibilio per i complimenti degli altri, di CHIUNQUE, in un modo che non ti avevo mai visto, perché tanto i miei erano risaputi, lo prendo come una mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti. Cosa che evidentemente era. Che senso ha prendersi i complimenti degli altri se vanno bene quelli di tutti, nella stessa misura? E soprattutto perché venirmeli a riferire tutta contenta? Poi s'imbronciava e mi diceva "non ti racconto più niente". Per me i complimenti sono preziosi, e validi, solo se arrivano da una persona che mi conosce intimamente, che prova per me della stima, dell'affetto, della tenerezza. Se ti piacciono quelli della persona tot, almeno tieniteli per te. È proprio perché me li fa una data persona che valgono di più del fischio che uno ti fa per strada o del complimento galante di uno sconosciuto. E sapere che per lei non era così... è un poco una coltellata. Se tutti possono farci un determinato apprezzamento, allora una persona vale l'altra - e ci sta che per lei così fosse, e una persona valeva veramente tanto quanto chiunque altro.
> 
> (E voi mi direte "ma non è più facile pensare che non ti ama più, punto?". No. Pensare proprio che un sentimento ci fosse e si è esaurito così, alla cazzo, mi fa stare peggio.)
> ...


Parto da qui per un paio di considerazioni. A me i complimenti di chiunque fanno piacere. C'è una sola eccezione a questa regola:ed è se li percepisco falsi. Non "mirati", proprio falsi. Se capita che un estraneo mi faccia i complimenti sono contenta. Siccome però in generale i complimenti di chiunque mi mettono pure in imbarazzo, di solito reagisco in maniera goffa, impacciata  . Sicché di solito poi non sono neppure abituata a riferire ad altri che tizio o tizia mi ha fatto i complimenti. Li tengo per me, insomma. E gestisco il mio mix di contentezza e imbarazzo. Ovvio che il complimento resta positivo se comunque la prima supera il secondo . Diversamente il piacere è un sottofondo. Ecco: Probabilmente uno che dovesse tuffare il naso tra i miei capelli per poi uscirsene con un complimento dovrebbe fare i conti con il mio imbarazzo enorme, più che con ogni altra reazione ipotetica (ivi compresa l'incazzatura). E purtroppo giocherebbe inesorabilmente in suo sfavore.


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un cazzo di femmina è ok,una femmina del cazzo è ko


esatto, anche se usate (le parole) in modo molto "forte" nei termini, ma il nostro amico non ha mezze misure e lo sappiamo


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per grotta intendo quegli spazi, fisici e non, in cui mi si sta chiedendo di entrare.
> 
> Far finta di voler altro non fa guadagnare punti con me.
> Mi piace chi ha il coraggio di quel che desidera.
> ...


Per me sei stata molto chiara .Dici che in fondo è una tua scelta; e che comunque impari anche da queste situazioni,così come vi sono scambi di esperienze in qualunque rapporto interpersonale . Diciamo che mentre prima eri battitrice libera e godevi anche degli sviluppi di un corteggiamento,ora, ti fermi a questo e al ludico che vi è contenuto. Naturalmente  perché ora c'è G .....Quindi danni non ne fai.....salvo quello d'immagine che qualche malalingua che vi conosce può elaborare prodomo sua .Meglio di tante mariagoretti che poi magari  cornificano il marito col papà del compagno di scuola del figlio.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> esatto, anche se usate (le parole) in modo molto "forte" nei termini, ma il nostro amico non ha mezze misure e lo sappiamo



purtroppo il mio vocabolario è limitato.


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perché presa per il culo??


Perché dopo due ore di caschetto....era il tuo profumo "animale" ad averlo attirato....


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ben per questo ti (ipotetico) ti racconta che deve andare dalla nonna malata...


Quella di twinpeaks? Per questo è sparito!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Perché dopo due ore di caschetto....era il tuo profumo "animale" ad averlo attirato....


No e l'ho spiegato


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi devo esprimere veramente male. :carneval:
> 
> Io comprendo la menzogna.
> Nel senso che come ho scritto a danny post fa, credo sia una caratteristica umana.
> ...


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia questione di educazione. Mi pare che per un giapponese (probabilmente anche uno svedese) sia orripilante che qualcuno saluti con baci e abbracci come facciamo noi italiani. Noi siamo straniti dai baci tra uomini dei russi.
> Anche all'interno della stessa cultura ci sono variabilità.
> C'è chi si insulta con leggerezza e amichevolmente. Per arrivare a prendere un "stronza" con un sorriso io devo aver visto passare molta acqua sotto il ponte di un'amicizia.
> Con mio marito non ci siamo mai insultati neanche per scherzo e lo stesso con i figli.
> Quando sono stata furibonda al punto di dover trattenere impulsi violenti gli ho detto "cretino".


Noblesse oblige....


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> In realtà io trovo il discorso di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] molto giusto. Ma temo (e parlo per me!) che il vero focus del problema non è in quanto il tradito ami il traditore, ma quanto il traditore ami il tradito... perché se l'ha tradito, ci sarà un motivo, chiamatelo crisi, sbandamento, rottura definitiva, ma non è una cosa che succede perché l'altro amava troppo.
> 
> Oh, Gesù, sembra uno scioglilingua come l'ho scritto, spero si capisca.


Si capisce,si capisce.Eccome!


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2017)

Comunque volevo dirvi che nessuna donna sconosciuta mi ha mai annusato i capelli al bar.



Di solito, purtroppo, non ci arrivano.:carneval:


(mannaggia)


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Qual è la tua traduzione?


Una,quella che credo sottintendessi,sta per faccia da cul@....l'altra,se l'accostamento è sessuale (come potrebbe essere nel contesto discorsivo), con la "a" finale ,pare significhi: "sperm@"
....eovero?


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh...nell'infinito OT di questo 3d direi che si è reso evidente come qualcosa che è complimento per qualcuno, non lo è per qualcun altro
> 
> Mi ricordo all'inizio della relazione con G., week end insieme, stavo per tornarmene a casa e lui nel salutarmi mi ha detto "ti ringrazio per il tempo passato insieme".
> La mia risposta "Prego, non c'è di che. Fanno 300 euro e ti ho fatto pure lo sconto. Per quello puoi ringraziarmi"
> ...


Ricordo di averlo già letto...e capito!


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Una,quella che credo sottintendessi,sta per faccia da cul@....l'altra,se l'accostamento è sessuale (come potrebbe essere nel contesto discorsivo), con la "a" finale ,pare significhi: "sperm@"
> ....eovero?



la prima sfaccimm' e femmina (o omm'):[FONT=&quot]vuol dire quando una ha la faccia tosta di fare tutto senza vergognarsi o imbarazzo.
femmena o omm' e' sfaccim' : si na chiavica anche se scaltro.[/FONT]


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'erano dentro tante cose in quel grazie...alcune mie, alcune sue.
> 
> Le abbiamo sviscerate, lentamente e faticosamente entrambi. E non è stato indolore.
> E non abbiamo neanche ancora finito. Per fortuna.
> ...


Certo che sei impegnativa! Solo perché sei diretta e razionale....Sei la "femmina" con la testa da Uomo -essere umano-  (non solo da maschio) che credevo di aver trovato e che forse è così,ma che avevo sottovalutato (parlo della "mia" D ,che ti assomiglia molto nella visione delle cose).


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Certo che sei impegnativa! Solo perché sei diretta e razionale....Sei la "femmina" con la testa da Uomo -essere umano-  (non solo da maschio) che credevo di aver trovato e che forse è così,ma che avevo sottovalutato (parlo della "mia" D ,che ti assomiglia molto nella visione delle cose).


na' femmena con le palle?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque volevo dirvi che nessuna donna sconosciuta mi ha mai annusato i capelli al bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


corredati di uno sgabello:rotfl:


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutti ci si manipola. E non necessariamente con intenti malvagi.
> Nello starsi vicini che ci si condiziona vicendevolmente.
> Anche semplicemente trovando un compromesso nel decidere di andare a mangiare una pizza in un posto piuttosto che in un altro.
> 
> ...


Deriva dalla brutta esperienza dei tuoi diciannove anni!? Ho esemplificato,ma credo di averci preso. E ne hai ben d'onde... Perpetui la scelta e la visione che hai del rapporto col maschio che ti sei imposta da allora,nascondendo la tua sensibilità e femminilità dietro una corazza che sei solo tu ,alle tue condizioni,a poter togliere.Scusa se mi son permesso questa analisi da apprendista psicologo,ma forse rispondo in vece tua a chi non ha afferrato o non conosce e ti domanda....


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Un cazzo di femmina è ok,una femmina del cazzo è ko


avevo letto una femmina col cazzo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> corredati di uno sgabello:rotfl:


puo' farsi crescere i capelli


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra l'investimento
> Io non ho investito nulla con questa persona se non del tempo trascorso in maniera molto piacevole e di questo lo ringrazio e mi ringrazia. Fine. Tutto qui.
> Davvero non ci arrivo


La differenza tra voi due,è che nella relazione estemporanea con G ,Ipa aveva forse paura di aprirsi ed intravvedere un futuro monogamo...e quindi ,cercava di allontanarlo avendo paura di un coinvolgimento monogamo (che poi c'è stato), mentre tu,ringrazi e ricevi altrettanto,per la fattispecie del rapporto col (coi) tuoi "amici", che per come è vissuto e strutturato deve ritagliarsi spazi ,sottratti alla famiglia o ad altro attinente al personale;in questo caso il ringraziamento ci sta,per la collaborazione e l'impegno appunto,a trovare tempo e condizioni per vivere la clandestinità.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La differenza tra voi due,è che nella relazione estemporanea con G ,Ipa aveva forse paura di aprirsi ed intravvedere un futuro monogamo...e quindi ,cercava di allontanarlo avendo paura di un coinvolgimento monogamo (che poi c'è stato), mentre tu,ringrazi e ricevi altrettanto,per la fattispecie del rapporto col (coi) tuoi "amici", che per come è vissuto e strutturato deve ritagliarsi spazi ,sottratti alla famiglia o ad altro attinente al personale;in questo caso il ringraziamento ci sta,per la collaborazione e l'impegno appunto,a trovare tempo e condizioni per vivere la clandestinità.


.
Veramente lei dice che il problema è che erano due sconosciuti e non capisce il grazie perchè gli da un significato che a me manco sfiora
Altrimenti avrei dovuto irrigidirmi anche io pensando che quel grazie sottointendesse chissà che
Sarò banale ma per me grazie vuol dire grazie. Fine.


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> la prima sfaccimm' e femmina (o omm'):[FONT=&quot]vuol dire quando una ha la faccia tosta di fare tutto senza vergognarsi o imbarazzo.
> femmena o omm' e' sfaccim' : si na chiavica anche se scaltro.[/FONT]


Mi dovevo fidare del vissuto e dei ricordi....anch'io pensavo: Sei na chiavica anche se smaliziato /a....Ma ho voluto consultare il dizionario.... Comunque l'accezione che ne davi tu era quella meno dura e lapidaria (stavi sullo scherzoso), senza secondi fini  offensivi.Capito!


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> na' femmena con le palle?


Eh!


----------



## trilobita (11 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Eh!


Ipazia tranny?


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ipazia tranny?


nooooo. ma dai. metaforicamente


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> corredati di uno sgabello:rotfl:





Blaise53 ha detto:


> puo' farsi crescere i capelli



Grazie dei consigli (si può ancora dire grazie?), cercherò di metterli in pratica.
Ritengo che nell'immediato sia più fattibile disporre di uno sgabello, per la crescita dei capelli credo occorrano anni perché siano fruibili all'utenza media.


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Veramente lei dice che il problema è che erano due sconosciuti e non capisce il grazie perchè gli da un significato che a me manco sfiora
> Altrimenti avrei dovuto irrigidirmi anche io pensando che quel grazie sottointendesse chissà che
> Sarò banale ma per me grazie vuol dire grazie. Fine.


Appunto...erano due sconosciuti....allora scop@ e basta! Ma lei,come tutti, era (è) alla ricerca della Storia ,in cui il grazie è quotidiano; in una storia qualunque non ha senso un grazie  ..de che? Una concessione a scop@re, che è un'elemosina? Mi offendo per essermi concesso ad uno/a che mi vedeva come un trofeo da conquistare? Per poi raccontare....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Appunto...erano due sconosciuti....allora scop@ e basta! Ma lei,come tutti, era (è) alla ricerca della Storia ,in cui il grazie è quotidiano; *in una storia qualunque non ha senso un grazie*  ..de che? Una concessione a scop@re, che è un'elemosina? Mi offendo per essermi concesso ad uno/a che mi vedeva come un trofeo da conquistare? Per poi raccontare....


.
Per me il grazie ha senso sempre intanto. In genere nella vita
Non sono così scema da scopare per fare l'elemosina  a qualcuno e soprattutto sono certa che nessuno l'ha vissuta come un'elemosina da parte mia ne viceversa. Altrimenti avremmo giocato a carte o guardato un film
smetto di scrivere perchè continuo a ripetermi ma davvero a me sembra surreale
Ti dirò di più davanti a uno che si incazza per un grazie sentito e motivato (ma anche non) resterei basita e delusa.


----------



## iosolo (11 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie dei consigli (si può ancora dire grazie?), cercherò di metterli in pratica.
> Ritengo che nell'immediato sia più fattibile disporre di uno sgabello, per la crescita dei capelli credo occorrano anni perché siano fruibili all'utenza media.


Scegli un bar con tavoli e sedie... sarà più facile


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ipazia tranny?


Non la conosco de visu....ma ,io prediligo una bellezza androgina a quella botticelliana e,dalla descrizione penso che Ipa si avvicini più a quest'ultima.Ma io parlavo di testa. Potrei essere attratto dal cervello di un transgender,ma mai credo lo sarei della sua fisicità!


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie dei consigli (si può ancora dire grazie?), cercherò di metterli in pratica.
> Ritengo che nell'immediato sia più fattibile disporre di uno sgabello, per la crescita dei capelli credo occorrano anni perché siano fruibili all'utenza media.


E....stare al tavolino vicino all'uscita,eventualmente con un cuscino sulla sedia ? Sei alto
...la tua zazzera così potrà trovarsi a 150/160 cm......


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Per me il grazie ha senso sempre intanto. In genere nella vita
> Non sono così scema da scopare per fare l'elemosina  a qualcuno e soprattutto sono certa che nessuno l'ha vissuta come un'elemosina da parte mia ne viceversa. Altrimenti avremmo giocato a carte o guardato un film
> smetto di scrivere perchè continuo a ripetermi ma davvero a me sembra surreale
> Ti dirò di più davanti a uno che si incazza per un grazie sentito e motivato (ma anche non) resterei basita e delusa.


Io sono meno drastico di Ipa....ma cercavo di interpretarla in base al suo vissuto.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io sono meno drastico di Ipa....ma cercavo di interpretarla in base al suo vissuto.


.
mi era chiaro
ripeto sono molto più basica e non mi pongo tutti sti problemi per un grazie
Io e [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ormai ridiamo di quanto siamo distanti 
Poi quando ci si vede ne ridiamo anche


----------



## ilnikko (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Per me il grazie ha senso sempre intanto. In genere nella vita
> Non sono così scema da scopare per fare l'elemosina  a qualcuno e soprattutto sono certa che nessuno l'ha vissuta come un'elemosina da parte mia ne viceversa. Altrimenti avremmo giocato a carte o guardato un film
> smetto di scrivere perchè continuo a ripetermi ma davvero a me sembra surreale
> Ti dirò di più davanti a uno che si incazza per un grazie sentito e motivato (ma anche non) resterei basita e delusa.





farfalla ha detto:


> .
> mi era chiaro
> ripeto sono molto più basica e non mi pongo tutti sti problemi per un grazie
> Io e @_ipazia_ ormai ridiamo di quanto siamo distanti
> Poi quando ci si vede ne ridiamo anche




(verde...)


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie dei consigli (si può ancora dire grazie?), cercherò di metterli in pratica.
> Ritengo che nell'immediato sia più fattibile disporre di uno sgabello, per la crescita dei capelli credo occorrano anni perché siano fruibili all'utenza media.


Prego, in questo caso si può.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 13087
> 
> (verde...)


Ehi pe tornato (bacio)


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Scegli un bar con tavoli e sedie... sarà più facile


nel senso che la signorina salirebbe prima sulla sedia e poi sul tavolo per annusare i capelli a [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]?


----------



## iosolo (11 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nel senso che la signorina salirebbe prima sulla sedia e poi sul tavolo per annusare i capelli a @_danny_?



:carneval::carneval: anche! Logicamente il tutto con la massima discrezione...


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nel senso che la signorina salirebbe prima sulla sedia e poi sul tavolo per annusare i capelli a [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]?





iosolo ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval: anche! Logicamente il tutto con la massima discrezione...


Johnathan Swift al confronto è un dilettante...


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

Non è che qualche forumina si propone per "l'annusamento" della chioma di danny?
Non so tipo chi ha preso a cuore la stuazione di danny, un nome a caso Carolina


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non è che qualche forumina si propone per "l'annusamento" della *chioma* di danny?
> Non so tipo chi ha preso a cuore la stuazione di danny, un nome a caso Carolina



Di solito sono le donne a farla annusare...

... ma ci sto, non mi tiro indietro


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito sono le donne a farla annusare...
> 
> ... ma ci sto, non mi tiro indietro


azz' vai subito al sodo, mi hai superato: Bravoooo.


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ringrazio un estraneo snvhe se mi tiene aperta una porta figurati se mi dedica del tempo in cui mi diverto e sto bene e soprattutto non vedo perché non dovrei ringraziarlo io
> Il grazie é grazie non aggiunge significativa nulla. Significa solo questo e può anche succedere che quell'estraneo non lo veda mai più
> Alla cena del forum  ho ringraziato della bella serata persone che non ho mai più rivisto e che era la prima volta che vedevo. Erano appunto estranei e tali sono rimasti
> Continuo a non capire che grosso significato dai a quella parola


OT - ma cosa facevi sveglia alle 5 e mezza? - FINE OT (dell'OT:rotfl

Io separo i contesti. 

Ringrazio l'ortolano, chi mi tiene aperta la porta, chi mi offre un caffè o il posto sul treno. 
Ed è un modo del ringraziare. 
Una formula fra sconosciuti che si incrociano casualmente. Una formalità e un codice condiviso da tutti. 

Idem per quel che riguarda una cena piacevole, ringrazio per la compagnia. Per un allenamento. Per una lezione. Per una esperienza. 

La distanza è chiara e netta. Non ci sono spazi per alcun tipo di fraintendimento. Non ci sono aspettative, rivelate o nascoste (e nascoste non necessariamente nascoste perchè le si vuol nascondere, ma anche semplicemente perchè non se ne è consapevoli). 

Nel contesto con G. le cose non erano chiare. 
I patti sono paletti. Che hanno una funzione. Ma essendo appunto paletti, possono essere spostati in qualunque momento. Condividendolo. 
E nella nostra relazione c'erano e ci sono diversi piani inclinati, se così si può dire. 

In quel contesto, quel suo grazie era semplicemente fuori luogo. 
Non aveva agganci a quel che stava succedendo fra noi. 
O meglio. Li aveva. Ma non erano esplicitati. 

E di conseguenza potevano significare qualunque cosa. 

La mia risposta, che era stata appunto provocatoria e che aveva offeso lui, perchè la spinta mia era all'umiliazione, e lo sapevo benissimo io e lo sapeva benissimo lui, era un modo concreto per rimandargli che nelle formule non si trovano tutte le risposte. 

In particolare quando si stanno percorrendo strade che con le formule e con i riti usuali hanno molto poco a che fare. 
Ed erano esattamente quelle le strade che stavamo percorrendo e percorriamo pure ora. 

Ed eravamo due estranei che Avevano reciprocamente esplicitato il desiderio di conoscersi. Senza seguire i soliti riti. 
Il mio rifiutare era semplicemente un rimandare al mittente un modo che non ritenevo adeguato a quel contesto. E comunque a me. 
A lui la scelta di spiegarsi. Con se stesso prima che con me. O offendersi e andare. 

Le parole hanno tanti significati. Anche un semplice "ciao" ha diversi significati. 

E' la differenza fra significante e significato. Fra contenitore (la parola come la si può leggere) e il contenuto (ciò che ognuno mette dentro, ed essendo personale ognuno mette il suo significato, che deriva anche dal suo linguaggio, dai suoi vissuti, dalla sua storia). 

Quando una situazione mi interessa, e con G. ero interessata, non mi affido al contenitore. 
Desidero il significato di quella persona particolare. Anche per poterla conoscere e valutare. 



Meglio di così, temo non sia possibile spiegare. 
Anche perchè non è che ci si deve convincere di una cosa piuttosto che di un'altra. 
Non c'è un giusto o uno sbagliato. 
Ognuno conosce se stesso, sa cosa fa e cosa pensa e di cosa ha bisogno soprattutto.  

E fra l'altro quell'esempio l'avevo portato proprio per sottolineare che quel che funziona con uno non è detto funzioni con l'altro. 

A me fan sorridere cose che fanno inorridire altri. E viceversa. Inorridisco per cose che ad altri fanno allegria....

E' la meraviglia della diversità.


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. spesso si fanno cose "per noi"..
> 
> Questo non significa che altri possano in qualche modo beneficiare, o anche esser danneggiati Delle cose che facciamo esclusivamente x noi, è incidentale e inevitabile.
> 
> ...


Il grassetto per me dipende dall'interesse. 

Se sono poco o niente interessata all'altro, accolgo come piace più a me, affidandomi a generici significati. 
E fondamentalmente me ne sbatto dei significati che può dare l'altro, non cerco la sua particolarità. 
Non uso energia e tempo per comprendere chi "a pelle" ho già capito che non ne vale la pena. 

Se sono interessata, se "a pelle" ho colto sfumature dell'altro che mi interessano e incuriosiscono e desidero approfondire, allora desidero che i significati siano esplicitati e condivisi. 

A volte capita che l'altro non lo sappia fare...beh...per me significa che non è più interessante come prima. 
Il sapersi spiegare, anche nel significato di aprire, a me, per me è un indicatore che conta.

G. lo sapeva fare, e lo sa fare, e il reciproco svelarsi è un percorso di conoscenza per entrambi. E di crescita. 
Il ne vale la pena per me sta anche qui.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> OT - ma cosa facevi sveglia alle 5 e mezza? - FINE OT (dell'OT:rotfl
> 
> Io separo i contesti.
> 
> ...


IPA ormai rido da solo
Ma quale fraintendimento ci può essere dietro un grazie? 
Sul fatto che nesduno debba convincere nessuno concordo e lo sai. E poi mi diverte discutere con te perché dici cose che a me manco pssserebbero per la testa 

Ps Mio figlio fa i turni e mi sveglio con lui poi però mi sono riaddormentata


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Il grazie dopo una scopata è una sorta di "pagamento" ad un favore fatto.......o no?


A volte lo è...e a me sembra di aver davanti qualcuno che non ha spina dorsale.  

Grazie per il tempo passato insieme. E' un riconoscere e anche un chiedere conferma della bellezza condivisa. 

Altre volte potrebbe semplicemente essere una chiusura rituale quando non si ha altro da dire.

I significati sono tanti quanti le persone che li esprimono. 

In quel frangente, io ho deciso un significato fra tanti, e ho ributtato addosso una offesa che avevo sentito rivolta a me. 

E l'offesa riguardava il sentire che lui, che chiacchierava della chiarezza, in quel momento si rifugiava in una formula perchè era in difficoltà, ma non aveva "spinta" per svelare semplicemente la sua difficoltà. 

Un uomo che non sa lasciar emergere le sue fragilità, le sue difficoltà, con fierezza....non mi piace e non nutre la mia fierezza. 
E il primo desiderio che sento è calpestarlo. 

Anche solo per vedere se alza la testa o resta lì.


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> IPA ormai rido da solo
> *Ma quale fraintendimento ci può essere dietro un grazie?*
> 
> Mio figlio fa i turni e mi sveglio con lui poi però mi sono riaddormentata


Tutti quelli che si è in grado di vedere...

alle 5 e mezzo potrei picchiare se mi svegliassi...


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutti quelli che si è in grado di vedere...
> 
> alle 5 e mezzo potrei picchiare se mi svegliassi...


Tutte le mattine.
Oggi alle 4,30.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> A volte lo è...e a me sembra di aver davanti qualcuno che non ha spina dorsale.
> 
> Grazie per il tempo passato insieme. E' un riconoscere e anche un chiedere conferma della bellezza condivisa.
> 
> ...



mai dire grazie. Mai detto


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Per me sei stata molto chiara .Dici che in fondo è una tua scelta; e che comunque impari anche da queste situazioni,così come vi sono scambi di esperienze in qualunque rapporto interpersonale . Diciamo che mentre prima eri battitrice libera e godevi anche degli sviluppi di un corteggiamento,ora, ti fermi a questo e al ludico che vi è contenuto. *Naturalmente  perché ora c'è G .....Quindi danni non ne fai.*....salvo quello d'immagine che qualche malalingua che vi conosce può elaborare prodomo sua .Meglio di tante mariagoretti che poi magari  cornificano il marito col papà del compagno di scuola del figlio.


No. Non perchè c'è G. 

Ma perchè G. è interessante. E perchè è interessante quel che stiamo costruendo insieme. 

Se smettesse di esserlo, dubito mi interesserebbe molto dei danni. 
Sarebbe più dannoso di qualunque altro danno rimanere in una situazione che non mi fa stare bene con me. 

Le malelingue? :rotfl::rotfl:

[FONT=&quot]"Si sa che la gente dà buoni consigli[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]sentendosi come Gesù nel Tempio,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]si sa che la gente dà buoni consigli[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]se non può più dare cattivo esempio."

[/FONT](cit. De andrè) :carneval:

Non mi piacciono i paragoni [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION]...ognuno fa quel che può. 

L'importante è scegliersi le persone giuste da aver vicino. 

NOn penso sia la morale a trattenere dal fare o non fare danni. 
Ed in ogni caso, non vorrei vicino qualcuno che non fa danni perchè timorato di (mettici chi vuoi).

Io voglio vicino qualcuno che fa perchè desidera fare. 
A prescindere dalle indicazioni del mondo.


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tutte le mattine.
> Oggi alle 4,30.




ma devi?

voglio dire, lo fai per dovere, o perchè ti svegli? 

svegliarmi per me è sempre durissima! invidio profondamente che si sveglia ed è immediatamente sveglio


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> mai dire grazie. Mai detto


Ma a qualcuno piace...basta sapere a chi ci si sta rivolgendo


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Di solito sono le donne a farla annusare...
> 
> ... ma ci sto, non mi tiro indietro


comunque meditavo che per annusarti i capelli, io avrei bisogno di arrampicarmi su uno sgabello di quelli seri!!

:rotfl::rotfl:

non riuscirei mai a passare inosservata...sai che traffico! :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> IPA ormai rido da solo
> Ma quale fraintendimento ci può essere dietro un grazie?
> Sul fatto che nesduno debba convincere nessuno concordo e lo sai. E poi *mi diverte discutere con te perché dici cose che a me manco pssserebbero per la testa
> *
> Ps Mio figlio fa i turni e mi sveglio con lui poi però mi sono riaddormentata


Anche a me piace molto! 

Proprio perchè pur essendo simili per certi aspetti, a volte ci separano abissi...e in quegli abissi ci sono dentro un sacco di cose interessanti..ho sempre modo di imparare qualcosa di nuovo


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

@_stany_

hai scritto un sacco di roba, e ti ringrazio per aver provato a "spiegarmi"...sai che lo faceva anche G.? 

Si metteva e provava a spiegarsi me tutto da solo. 
Solo che poi mi faceva impazzire, perchè ovviamente non si può.

E la via più semplice è ascoltare cosa l'altro ha da dire, prendendo per vero quel che dice. E non provando ad interpretarlo secondo i propri sistemi. 

L'interpretazione porta sempre e soltanto a se stessi. 

Io preferisco di gran lunga il "tradursi", il cercare un linguaggio comune e comuni significati. 

Certo, complesso e faticoso. Riuscita incerta. Un sacco di discussioni. 

Per quanto mi riguarda però è l'unica via che vedo alla creazione di uno spazio in cui ci sia davvero spazio per entrambi. In cui entrambi possano trovar pace e riposo. Riconoscendosi prima in se stessi e poi riconoscendo quel posto come Casa. Condivisa. 

E non nello sguardo dell'altro e basta. 
Che sulla lunga è pericoloso perchè rischia di portare alla fusionalità da cui inevitabilmente uno o l'altro tenteranno di fuoriuscire, anche solo per respirare. 

Ma in un posto "nuovo", "creato" insieme...che sia il prodotto della compartecipazione di entrambi. Che porti le identità di entrambi. E che permetta ad entrambi di arricchirsi uno attraverso l'altro. Ma senza perdere se stesso/a. 

Quindi, di nuovo ti ringrazio per tutte le parole che hai speso...ma adesso dovrei mettermi e precisare un sacco di roba, perchè essendo tu, Tu e non Me, ovviamente non ci hai preso. 

E non ho tempo di farlo perchè fra non molto devo tornare al lavoro e da cel diventerebbe un lavoraccio immane. 

Alcune cose però mi interessa precisarle. Perchè sono proprio molto lontane da me. Lo farò stasera, se non sono troppo cotta e stordita


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutti quelli che si è in grado di vedere...
> 
> *alle 5 e mezzo potrei picchiare se mi svegliassi.*..


.
Uno solo, appunto "Grazie"
Posso distinguere se il tono ironico se no per me è grazie. fine. 

OT
Anche io se mi svegliassi tu o chiunque altro....per un figlio mi sveglio anche se non mi sveglia (in effetti lui non mi sveglia e fa di tutto per non disturbarmi)


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Uno solo, appunto "Grazie"
> Posso distinguere se il tono ironico se no per me è grazie. fine.
> 
> ...




OT che brava mammina oltre che ottima Signora


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Tutte le mattine.
> Oggi alle 4,30.


tanto per dire , io sveglio alle 3,30
ho fregato tutti:sonar:


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> tanto per dire , io sveglio alle 3,30
> ho fregato tutti:sonar:


te ne fai tutti solitari....a carte logicamente


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> te ne fai tutti solitari....a carte logicamente


sempre malizioso sei


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma devi?
> 
> voglio dire, lo fai per dovere, o perchè ti svegli?
> 
> svegliarmi per me è sempre durissima! invidio profondamente che si sveglia ed è immediatamente sveglio



Devo.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre malizioso sei



sempre....


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> comunque meditavo che per annusarti i capelli, io avrei bisogno di arrampicarmi su uno sgabello di quelli seri!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> non riuscirei mai a passare inosservata...sai che traffico! :carneval:



Ok. Al limite mi sdraio.



(non so se così passiamo inosservati, però. Secondo me è anche peggio).


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. Non perchè c'è G.
> 
> Ma perchè G. è interessante. E perchè è interessante quel che stiamo costruendo insieme.
> 
> ...


Certo,ogni storia è a se, come ciascuna persona lo è.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre malizioso sei



anch'io sono mattiniero 5,30 .....sono al terzo posto


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Uno solo, appunto "Grazie"
> Posso distinguere se il tono ironico se no per me è grazie. fine.
> 
> ...


Io sono molto sensibile a quelli che si potrebbero chiamare "spazi fra le parole"...ho imparato ad ascoltare...e di solito ci trovo dentro un sacco di roba interessante, credo sia una forma di istinto. 

OT - intravedo le gioie della maternità...io sono lieta che i gatti abbiano imparato a non fare casino la mattina e che quando mi sveglio ci sia un caffè  - FINE OT


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma devi?
> 
> voglio dire, lo fai per dovere, o perchè ti svegli?
> 
> svegliarmi per me è sempre durissima! invidio profondamente che si sveglia ed è immediatamente sveglio


E magari insulti prima del caffè e della prima sigaretta (non per fare paragoni,però...).


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ok. Al limite mi sdraio.


fai bene perchè gli altini hanno sempre problemini alla schiena , come ben sai ci si impiega più tempo per raccogliere le cose basse , ed è quello che mi capitava spesso anche se la mia altezza è un po superiore alla media , sono alto circa 180 misurato nei fatidici tre giorni , perchè circa?
Sai che con l'età ci si restringe


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ok. Al limite mi sdraio.
> 
> 
> 
> (non so se così passiamo inosservati, però. Secondo me è anche peggio).


ok, fatta! 


(non inosservati per non inosservati, tanto vale trovar modo di renderla magnificente :carneval


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Devo.


Usti.


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Certo,ogni storia è a se, come ciascuna persona lo è.


Già....sai che noia altrimenti?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> anch'io sono mattiniero 5,30 .....sono al terzo posto


ma si alzano presto così in tanti!!!I Signori .....


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma si alzano presto così in tanti!!!I Signori .....


la mattina ha l'oro in bocca


----------



## ologramma (11 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma si alzano presto così in tanti!!!I Signori .....


quando si cambiano abitudini ,nel mio caso  come andare presto a nanna , credo che sia fisiologico che avviene se no siamo rincretiniti tutto il giorno


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io sono molto sensibile a quelli che si potrebbero chiamare "spazi fra le parole"...ho imparato ad ascoltare...e di solito ci trovo dentro un sacco di roba interessante, credo sia una forma di istinto.
> 
> OT - *intravedo le gioie della maternità*...io sono lieta che i gatti abbiano imparato a non fare casino la mattina e che quando mi sveglio ci sia un caffè  - FINE OT


.
Beata te
io no:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> E magari insulti prima del caffè e della prima sigaretta (non per fare paragoni,però...).


no no...mi piace tantissimo il caffè e la sigaretta. E' una coccola che apprezzo tantissimo. 

Sono silenziosa e assonnata, chi mi conosce sa tenerne conto.


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Beata te
> io no:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non mi fraintendere!! 

In te...mica in me :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma si alzano presto così in tanti!!!I Signori .....


appena ho tempo ti posto una foto in maremma...a proposito di donne col cazzo


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi fraintendere!!
> 
> In te...mica in me :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...


.
Infatti intendevo che in me non le vedo  le gioie:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
avrei dormito volentieri fino alle 8


----------



## ipazia (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Infatti intendevo che in me non le vedo  le gioie:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> *avrei dormito volentieri fino alle 8*


e ti credo!!

ma le mamme di solito dicono che sono felicissime...

non so mai cosa dire per non risultare ruvida...quindi mi affido alle formule cercando il profilo più basso possibile per non fare gaffes :carneval::facepalm:


----------



## brenin (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> anch'io sono mattiniero 5,30 .....sono al terzo posto


Mi associo, anch'io a quell'ora.


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> @_stany_
> 
> hai scritto un sacco di roba, e ti ringrazio per aver provato a "spiegarmi"...sai che lo faceva anche G.?
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio ma non sei tenuta a spiegazioni,anzi! Io avevo solo provato a capire (e a spiegare) ,partendo da quel "grazie" ,il tuo punto di vista . Perché credo che la tua durezza e sicurezza,il raziocinio e l'autocontrollo, nascondano una sensibilità ed una voglia di coccole che non lasci trasparire.
Sai che mi fai sempre riflettere ed anche imparare introspettivamente.
In particolare qui condivido il neretto.
*****************************************************************************************************************
L'interpretazione porta sempre e soltanto a se stessi. 
*****************************************************************************************************************
è l'unica via che vedo alla creazione di uno spazio in cui ci sia davvero spazio per entrambi. In cui entrambi possano trovar pace e riposo. Riconoscendosi prima in se stessi e poi riconoscendo quel posto come Casa. Condivisa
*****************************************************************************************************************
ALLEGO, CHE IL NERETTO NON C'È!


----------



## trilobita (11 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma si alzano presto così in tanti!!!I Signori .....


Io mi alzo presto ma mi sveglio tardi...


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io mi alzo presto ma mi sveglio tardi...


Bella questa&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> e ti credo!!
> 
> ma le m*amme di solito dicono che sono felicissime...*
> 
> non so mai cosa dire per non risultare ruvida...quindi mi affido alle formule cercando il profilo più basso possibile per non fare gaffes :carneval::facepalm:


.
io sono una mamma anomala è risaputo


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2017)

*...*



stany ha detto:


> nascondano una sensibilità ed una voglia di coccole che non lasci trasparire.


Lo penso anche io..
ha solo bisogno di un tipo giusto, un bravo figliuolo che sappia aprirla alla tenerezza

tipo lui...

[video=youtube;pGPznYXLr38]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGPznYXLr38[/video]


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io..
> ha solo bisogno di un tipo giusto, un bravo figliuolo che sappia aprirla alla tenerezza
> 
> tipo lui...
> ...


DISSACRANTE!!


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2017)

*...*



stany ha detto:


> DISSACRANTE!!


:rotfl::rotfl: verissimo!

più che altro dissacrante delle "finte" sacralità, che spesso viaggiano tutte nella testa di ciascuno di noi..

come la tenerezza, ad esempio... 

quando è pensata costruita e usata come merce per "comprarsi" un qualcosa, in un immaginario tutto al maschile (e chi parla ha spesso immaginato e costruito )... 

detta proprio male male..

Se usata in questa maniera.. per quel nulla che ho visto, al massimo.. ci si compra un bel "pacco" , te lo dico io....
 :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: verissimo!
> 
> più che altro dissacrante delle "finte" sacralità, che spesso viaggiano tutte nella testa di ciascuno di noi..
> 
> ...


Dissacrante in riferimento a ciò che dicevo di Ipa....
Sicché la ricerca della tenerezza e delle coccole porterebbe come risultato um bel pacco,o meglio per restare in tema ,"palco" (con riferimento zoologico)?


----------



## nina (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'è una regola nel prendersi cura: non posso aver cura di nessuno se prima non ho cura di me.
> 
> Volere il bene dell'altro, presuppone innanzitutto conoscere e reclamare senza farsi menate il proprio bene.
> 
> ...


Penso che la risposta più esemplificativa che posso darti è questa, e spero sia compendibile da fuori: mi era sempre stata messa davanti una persona molto spigolosa e difficile, e volevo crescere insieme a lei e prenderci per mano a vicenda, pensando che non solo le interessasse, ma che sentisse il mio bene e lo ricambiasse. Non avevo fatto i conti col fatto che potesse essere un fuoco di paglia. Al "mio" bene non avevo mai pensato perché... boh? Non avevo mai sentito di avere esigenze particolari? Vivo la mia giornata, guardo i miei film, leggo le mie cose, è sempre stato così. Se c'è qualcuno di mezzo, meglio, meglissimo, e si fa di tutto per far sì che arricchisca il tuo quotidiano. Mi sono sempre bastata da sola, e non ho mai cercato qualcuno con cui stare, è arrivato da solo, mi ha dato delle certezze, e me le ha sfilate da sotto i piedi.


----------



## Carola (11 Maggio 2017)

Io 6.30 per via della New entry un gattino piccolo che reclama coccole cibo ecc 
L altro ( che ha ben 20 anni) se la dorme alla grande 
Poi alle 7 si muovono i ragazzi che devo dire sono bravi ed autonomi ma a me piace fare colazione con loro  




Danny quando sei alto ?
Per annusar la chioma intendo ...


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Dissacrante in riferimento a ciò che dicevo di Ipa....
> Sicché la ricerca della tenerezza e delle coccole porterebbe come risultato um bel pacco,o meglio per restare in tema ,"palco" (con riferimento zoologico)?


Mi sa che ci siamo capiti male

Io avevo capito dissacrante IO :carneval:

E rispondevo: dissacrante Si (io) rispetto alla tenerezza intesa come panacea che lenisce ogni ferita.

In effetti.. non stavo parlando di nessun altro se non di sensazioni ed esperienze (viste e vissute) mie..


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io 6.30 per via della New entry un gattino piccolo che reclama coccole cibo ecc
> L altro ( che ha ben 20 anni) se la dorme alla grande
> Poi alle 7 si muovono i ragazzi che devo dire sono bravi ed autonomi ma a me piace fare colazione con loro
> 
> ...


Beh. Se non ci arrivi ci sarà qualcosa altro da annusare alla tua altezza.


----------



## Carola (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Beh. Se non ci arrivi ci sarà qualcosa altro da annusare alla tua altezza.


Lord Blaise buonasera.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Lord Blaise buonasera.


Lady o meglio Signora. Buonasera a Lei


----------



## stany (11 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi sa che ci siamo capiti male
> 
> Io avevo capito dissacrante IO :carneval:
> 
> ...


Quindi non credi più alla tenerezza delle coccole, perché le delusioni (palchi) te lo impediscono ? Beh..sarebbe del tutto normale! Stare sulla difensiva....un poco come fa anche Ipa , magari non ammettendolo, o io, o chiunque sia stato ferito.


----------



## Divì (11 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Johnathan Swift al confronto è un dilettante...


Non fare il modesto ... ne conosco che salirebbero su un tavolo per annusarti


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> appena ho tempo ti posto una foto in maremma...a proposito di donne col cazzo


ci sarà da divertirsi:carneval:


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> quando si cambiano abitudini ,nel mio caso  come andare presto a nanna , credo che sia fisiologico che avviene se no siamo rincretiniti tutto il giorno


ciao hai finito di mangiar colombe?


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi non credi più alla tenerezza delle coccole, perché le delusioni (palchi) te lo impediscono ? Beh..sarebbe del tutto normale! Stare sulla difensiva....un poco come fa anche Ipa , magari non ammettendolo, o io, o chiunque sia stato ferito.



Che c'entrano le delusioni?....

È il solito schema che riporta appunto un atteggiamento tenero a merce di scambio

Sono tenero = starai tanto bene = mi deludi = sei una merda

Non credo alla tenerezza come cura dei mali interiori altrui

Io sono anche un uomo tenero con la donna, ma perché piace a me, mica perché curo lei

E ti dirò.. ho fatto più danni nell'interiorita' altrui con la tenerezza, che avessi dato dei calci in culo.

E ripeto, oggi come oggi se son tenero lo sono perché mi piace esserlo a me.

Mica perché mi immagino che faccio tanto tanto bene...


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> la mattina ha l'oro in bocca


aaaaaahhhh oro e va bene


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io mi alzo presto ma mi sveglio tardi...


 in che senso:rotfl:?


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Maggio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> aaaaaahhhh oro e va bene


........rda


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Maggio 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Mi associo, anch'io a quell'ora.


se tutto va bene alle 6,30 per svegliare le figlie per la scuola sono un po lente......


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> se tutto va bene alle 6,30 per svegliare le figlie per la scuola sono un po lente......


io alle 7 mi alzo, la sveglia suona alle 6,45. Mi piace il risveglio lento


----------



## spleen (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> I desideri sono miei. I bisogni anche. SE non li esprimo chiaramente, non è che poi mi lamento che l'altro non mi capisce.
> 
> Esempio amici:
> 
> ...


Eh, male.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh, male.


Quoto


----------



## nina (11 Maggio 2017)

Che male c'è a fare le cose per amore?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tutti ci si manipola. E non necessariamente con intenti malvagi.
> Nello starsi vicini che ci si condiziona vicendevolmente.
> Anche semplicemente trovando un compromesso nel decidere di andare a mangiare una pizza in un posto piuttosto che in un altro.
> 
> ...


Faccio fatica a capire.
Magari rileggo più volte così non rispondo ad cazzum:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Forse sono vere tutte e due le cose. Per una volta tanto avevo bisogno io di essere considerata attivamente preziosa, e mi sentivo sminuita da come si comportava, perché poi mi diceva "sei la persona più importante della mia vita". E io non riuscivo a smettere di chiedermi... allora perché mi tratti così?


Io cominciato a stare bene quando ho davvero capito che nei sentimenti non c'è reciprocità in base al sentimento o al merito.
Se non veniamo amati o apprezzati non è perché non ce lo meritiamo, è che i sentimenti sono misteriosi e si possono amare persone assolutamente indegne e non amare persone fantastiche che ci amano.


----------



## nina (11 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io cominciato a stare bene quando ho davvero capito che nei sentimenti non c'è reciprocità in base al sentimento o al merito.
> Se non veniamo amati o apprezzati non è perché non ce lo meritiamo, è che i sentimenti sono misteriosi e si possono amare persone assolutamente indegne e non amare persone fantastiche che ci amano.


Su questo non c'è dubbio. Ma se non mi ami, non è obbligatorio per forza trattarmi come una merda, no? Se dici A, mi rassicuri per anni di A, e poi però mi fai B e mi dici C, io, qualunque sia la situazione, non posso evitare che il mio cervello parta a farsi determinate domande.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Uno solo, appunto "Grazie"
> Posso distinguere se il tono ironico se no per me è grazie. fine.
> 
> ...


Anch'io mi sono svegliata per un po' presto quando mio figlio faceva i turni. Poi ho smesso anche perché a lui sembrava che fosse perché non mi fidavo che si sarebbe svegliato.
Meglio:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Penso che la risposta più esemplificativa che posso darti è questa, e spero sia compendibile da fuori: mi era sempre stata messa davanti una persona molto spigolosa e difficile, e volevo crescere insieme a lei e prenderci per mano a vicenda, pensando che non solo le interessasse, ma che sentisse il mio bene e lo ricambiasse. Non avevo fatto i conti col fatto che potesse essere un fuoco di paglia. Al "mio" bene non avevo mai pensato perché... boh? Non avevo mai sentito di avere esigenze particolari? Vivo la mia giornata, guardo i miei film, leggo le mie cose, è sempre stato così. Se c'è qualcuno di mezzo, meglio, meglissimo, e si fa di tutto per far sì che arricchisca il tuo quotidiano. Mi sono sempre bastata da sola, e non ho mai cercato qualcuno con cui stare, è arrivato da solo, mi ha dato delle certezze, e me le ha sfilate da sotto i piedi.


Aveva 17 anni. Diciassette!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Su questo non c'è dubbio. Ma se non mi ami, non è obbligatorio per forza trattarmi come una merda, no? Se dici A, mi rassicuri per anni di A, e poi però mi fai B e mi dici C, io, qualunque sia la situazione, non posso evitare che il mio cervello parta a farsi determinate domande.


Ti poni domande perché hai interpretato affermazioni che valevano in quel momento come promesse.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2017)

Ho pensato al grazie. Moooolti anni fa un grazie mi aveva fatto incazzare perché l'avevo interpretato, come dice Ipazia, come se avessi fatto un piacere. A forza di leggerla mi sono ricordata. Ma è passato tanto tempo.
Oppure mi farebbe ora incazzare se lo interpretassi come un congedo mentre io mi sto predisponendo a continuare.
Ma generalmente lo interpreto come "che bello è stare insieme" uguale come tra amici.


----------



## nina (11 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aveva 17 anni. Diciassette!


E io ne avevo 21, eh. Non erano così tanti, eppure mi sono sempre comportata diversamente. E il bene degli altri verso di me ha sempre avuto particolare importanza per me anche quando ne avevo 17. Qualunque tipo di bene fosse.


----------



## nina (11 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti poni domande perché hai interpretato affermazioni che valevano in quel momento come promesse.


Il presente era un presente storico: adesso mi faccio domande peggiori e le risposte mi piacciono ancora meno.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> E io ne avevo 21, eh. Non erano così tanti, eppure mi sono sempre comportata diversamente. E il bene degli altri verso di me ha sempre avuto particolare importanza per me anche quando ne avevo 17. Qualunque tipo di bene fosse.


Lei no. Diciassette sono pochi e sono pochi pure ventuno, ma sono sempre quattro di più e per chi ha avuto situazioni che l'hanno fatta maturare possono essere più di dieci.



nina ha detto:


> Il presente era un presente storico: adesso mi faccio domande peggiori e le risposte mi piacciono ancora meno.


Le domande e le risposte ora su quanto detto in altre circostanze è rimuginare, non pensare e ti ricaccia nel loop.


----------



## nina (11 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei no. Diciassette sono pochi e sono pochi pure ventuno, ma sono sempre quattro di più e per chi ha avuto situazioni che l'hanno fatta maturare possono essere più di dieci.
> 
> 
> Le domande e le risposte ora su quanto detto in altre circostanze è rimuginare, non pensare e ti ricaccia nel loop.


Sia come sia, qualunque fosse la sua età, l'ho sempre trovata di un egoismo spaventoso, anche se mi sembrava di aver rotto il muro con fatica... è difficile da spiegare. 
Eh, lo so, infatti cerco di guardare documentari e di fare più cose possibili, per quel che posso. Le fitte arrivano, e il più delle volte me le piango, dato che non c'è niente che io possa fare.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Sia come sia, qualunque fosse la sua età, l'ho sempre trovata di un *egoismo* spaventoso, anche se mi sembrava di aver rotto il muro con fatica... è difficile da spiegare.
> Eh, lo so, infatti cerco di guardare documentari e di fare più cose possibili, per quel che posso. Le fitte arrivano, e il più delle volte me le piango, dato che non c'è niente che io possa fare.


Quindi hai vinto un terno al lotto.
Credo che per uscire da un loop non ci si debba distrarre ma concentrarsi su come girano i ragionamenti e perché sono quindi rimuginamenti. 
Mi hai fatto venire in mente quanto ti irrita tua madre quando ripropone le stesse cose.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Maggio 2017)

*...*



nina ha detto:


> Che male c'è a fare le cose per amore?


Proprio nessuno, credo...

Ma nemmeno credo ci sia nulla di male a farle come semplice egoismo, o se la parola è troppo "brutta" .. semplicemente x un proprio appagamento personale.

Io x egoismo ho fatto cose bellissime verso il prossimo. 

Talvolta mi piace vedere gli occhi altrui che brillano 

È una mia debolezza


----------



## nina (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi hai vinto un terno al lotto.
> Credo che per uscire da un loop non ci si debba distrarre ma concentrarsi su come girano i ragionamenti e perché sono quindi rimuginamenti.
> Mi hai fatto venire in mente quanto ti irrita tua madre quando ripropone le stesse cose.


Penso che le ragioni per cui mi irriti mia madre hanno radici un po' più profonde... non lo sto dicendo per dirti "non capisci nulla" (specifico perché per iscritto non si capisce), eh. Rispondermi "c'è la tua mamma che ti vuole bene" non mi serve a un cazzo, e il più delle volte mia madre tende a non capirlo. Così come non capisce che me ne faccio poco anche dell'ammirazione delle sue colleghe. Se c'è una cosa che ho capito in questo momento, è che per farsi passare le fitte al petto mi serve un pensiero positivo, e il pensiero positivo non ce l'ho - ne avevo pochi anche prima, perché ero già stanca e sconfitta per tante altre cose, e tutta quell'intimità e quelle risate che c'erano mi toglievano, nonostante tutto, grandi blocchi di stanchezza dall'anima. So che rimugino e so perché, l'unica è pensare altre cose, riprendersi delle cose proprie. Interrogarmi su di me non mi fa sentire molto meglio. Non ho molto da dire a me stessa, perché il nucleo "solido" di me è rimasto intatto fin da quando ero bambina. Adesso ci sono dei tappi che sono saltati, dei pezzi che si sono svitati, e l'unica cosa che mi afferra in certi momenti è non l'odio, non è la rabbia (non verso di lei, sorprendentemente!) ma uno sconfinato dispiacere, unito a un rimorso che non ha nulla di razionale... almeno credo. Li combatto facendo delle cose per me stessa, compiacendomi di come posso riuscire, che ne so, a fare dei colloqui di lavoro in cui magari non mi assumono, ma da qualcosa restano colpiti. Serve a poco, ma serve. Ho sempre avuto poche cose che fossero per me stessa, e cose belle ancora meno.


----------



## nina (12 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Proprio nessuno, credo...
> 
> Ma nemmeno credo ci sia nulla di male a farle come semplice egoismo, o se la parola è troppo "brutta" .. semplicemente x un proprio appagamento personale.
> 
> ...


Questa è una cosa molto umana e molto vera.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Maggio 2017)

*...*



nina ha detto:


> Questa è una cosa molto umana e molto vera.


Si..  è molto umana anche secondo me...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Penso che le ragioni per cui mi irriti mia madre hanno radici un po' più profonde... non lo sto dicendo per dirti "non capisci nulla" (specifico perché per iscritto non si capisce), eh. Rispondermi "c'è la tua mamma che ti vuole bene" non mi serve a un cazzo, e il più delle volte mia madre tende a non capirlo. Così come non capisce che me ne faccio poco anche dell'ammirazione delle sue colleghe. Se c'è una cosa che ho capito in questo momento, è che per farsi passare le fitte al petto mi serve un pensiero positivo, e il pensiero positivo non ce l'ho - ne avevo pochi anche prima, perché ero già stanca e sconfitta per tante altre cose, e tutta quell'intimità e quelle risate che c'erano mi toglievano, nonostante tutto, grandi blocchi di stanchezza dall'anima. So che rimugino e so perché, l'unica è pensare altre cose, riprendersi delle cose proprie. Interrogarmi su di me non mi fa sentire molto meglio. Non ho molto da dire a me stessa, perché il nucleo "solido" di me è rimasto intatto fin da quando ero bambina. Adesso ci sono dei tappi che sono saltati, dei pezzi che si sono svitati, e l'unica cosa che mi afferra in certi momenti è non l'odio, non è la rabbia (non verso di lei, sorprendentemente!) ma uno sconfinato dispiacere, unito a un rimorso che non ha nulla di razionale... almeno credo. Li combatto facendo delle cose per me stessa, compiacendomi di come posso riuscire, che ne so, a fare dei colloqui di lavoro in cui magari non mi assumono, ma da qualcosa restano colpiti. Serve a poco, ma serve. Ho sempre avuto poche cose che fossero per me stessa, e cose belle ancora meno.


Appunto non ti serve a niente né una cosa né l'altra.
Comunque che tua madre ti voglia bene e te lo dica è che ti ribadisca che lei c'è per te ti serve eccome, anche solo per poter dire che ne puoi fare a meno. Pensa se ti dicesse il contrario.


----------



## nina (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto non ti serve a niente né una cosa né l'altra.
> Comunque che tua madre ti voglia bene e te lo dica è che ti ribadisca che lei c'è per te ti serve eccome, anche solo per poter dire che ne puoi fare a meno. Pensa se ti dicesse il contrario.


Ti avevo scritto una risposta articolatissima ma Firefox se l'è mangiata. Il succo è che mia madre è molto, molto ansiogena ed è sempre stata severa... ma solo con me. Io la capisco, ma sono stata una persona estremamente placida e in grado di sopportare tutta la mia breve vita. E adesso ce l'ho io, l'ansia. E con lei non ce la posso molto fare.  Lei la prende molto sul personale, ma io non so che farle, detto in poche parole. Parlare con lei mi fa stare peggio anche quando cerca di consolarmi, oggi risentirla mi ha fatto praticamente piangere tutto il giorno, dopo parecchi giorni di quiete.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Ti avevo scritto una risposta articolatissima ma Firefox se l'è mangiata. Il succo è che mia madre è molto, molto ansiogena ed è sempre stata severa... ma solo con me. Io la capisco, ma sono stata una persona estremamente placida e in grado di sopportare tutta la mia breve vita. E adesso ce l'ho io, l'ansia. E con lei non ce la posso molto fare.  Lei la prende molto sul personale, ma io non so che farle, detto in poche parole.


Io ti ho scritto due cose diverse:
-1 se cadi n un loop usi uno schema materno
-2 che una madre ansiosa è stressante (l'ho avuta anch'io) ma è meglio di una che se ne frega o ti dice di arrangiarti o che ti denigra (ammetto che ho dovuto conoscere altri modi di essere madre di altre figlie per capirlo)


----------



## nina (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ti ho scritto due cose diverse:
> -1 se cadi n un loop usi uno schema materno
> -2 che una madre ansiosa è stressante (l'ho avuta anch'io) ma è meglio di una che se ne frega o ti dice di arrangiarti o che ti denigra (ammetto che ho dovuto conoscere altri modi di essere madre di altre figlie per capirlo)


La prima in che senso?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

*Ammetto*

Attualmente non amo molto le risposte articolatissime perché credo che abbiano una funzione autoreferenziale inutile. Un tempo pensavo che aiutassero a capire se stessi rispondendo ad altri. Adesso mi pare che abbiano più la funzione di rafforzare i propri convincimenti (non sempre sani) e prevenire confutazioni che potrebbero destabilizzare.
Invece penso che secche affermazioni che destabilizzino siano benefiche.
E credo che il botta e risposta sia rivelatore.


----------



## nina (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Attualmente non amo molto le risposte articolatissime perché credo che abbiano una funzione autoreferenziale inutile. Un tempo pensavo che aiutassero a capire se stessi rispondendo ad altri. Adesso mi pare che abbiano più la funzione di rafforzare i propri convincimenti (non sempre sani) e prevenire confutazioni che potrebbero destabilizzare.
> Invece penso che secche affermazioni che destabilizzino siano benefiche.
> E credo che il botta e risposta sia rivelatore.


Io ho il difetto che sia per iscritto che dal vivo parlo tantissimo  e ho sempre paura di non essere capita o di offendere. Da qui i papiri.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> La prima in che senso?


Ognuno di noi segue degli schemi di ragionamento e di comportamento che sono in gran parte appresi. Tipo reagire con terrore o disgusto alla vista di una blatta, mentre in altre parti del globo si pensa a una zuppa :unhappy:.
Lo stesso avviene più che per i contenuti per le modalità di proporseli. Tu hai definito tua madre ripetitiva nel proporti di tornare a casa, ma anche tu sei ripetitiva nei ragionamenti su Y (non so come chiamarla)


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Io ho il difetto che sia per iscritto che dal vivo parlo tantissimo  e ho sempre paura di non essere capita o di offendere. Da qui i papiri.


Il problema con me è farmi stare zitta. 
Ma io mi riferisco ai momenti di confusione nel forum, ma anche fuori.


----------



## nina (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi segue degli schemi di ragionamento e di comportamento che sono in gran parte appresi. Tipo reagire con terrore o disgusto alla vista di una blatta, mentre in altre parti del globo si pensa a una zuppa :unhappy:.
> Lo stesso avviene più che per i contenuti per le modalità di proporseli. Tu hai definito tua madre ripetitiva nel proporti di tornare a casa, ma anche tu sei ripetitiva nei ragionamenti su Y (non so come chiamarla)


Oh! Adesso ho capito. È molto vero. Tendo a digerire malissimo le cose che mi feriscono, my bad, soprattutto se sentite che sono ripetitiva. A mia discolpa, sto cercando con fatica di mettere tutto da qualche parte dove mi ferisca un po' meno.


----------



## nina (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema con me è farmi stare zitta.
> Ma io mi riferisco ai momenti di confusione nel forum, ma anche fuori.


Sì, immaginavo intendessi questo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> Oh! Adesso ho capito. È molto vero. Tendo a digerire malissimo le cose che mi feriscono, my bad, soprattutto se sentite che sono ripetitiva. A mia discolpa, sto cercando con fatica di mettere tutto da qualche parte dove mi ferisca un po' meno.


Ovviamente il problema è tuo, a noi non disturba che tu sia ripetitiva, al peggio si salta il post. Ma io ho visto che fai un gradino e torni giù in continuazione.


----------



## nina (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente il problema è tuo, a noi non disturba che tu sia ripetitiva, al peggio si salta il post. Ma io ho visto che fai un gradino e torni giù in continuazione.


L'ho visto anche io. Mi dà molto fastidio perché di solito sono l'opposto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2017)

nina ha detto:


> L'ho visto anche io. Mi dà molto fastidio perché di solito sono l'opposto.


Cambia strada. Vai in piano o prendi l'ascensore.
Però  devi scegliere tu di lasciar perdere il gradino.




P.S. Buonanotte


----------



## nina (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambia strada. Vai in piano o prendi l'ascensore.
> Però  devi scegliere tu di lasciar perdere il gradino.
> 
> 
> ...


Buonanotte a te


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io 6.30 per via della New entry un gattino piccolo che reclama coccole cibo ecc
> L altro ( che ha ben 20 anni) se la dorme alla grande
> Poi alle 7 si muovono i ragazzi che devo dire sono bravi ed autonomi ma a me piace fare colazione con loro
> 
> ...


Non così tanto per un uomo... 186 cm.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non fare il modesto ... ne conosco che salirebbero su un tavolo per annusarti


Faccio molta più fatica a conoscerle io, mi sa.
Il mio problema non dipende dagli altri, ma da me stesso.
Ho faticato, da giovane, a definire un valore accettabile della mia persona a seguito dei 3 abbandoni (sono arrivato a definirli in questa maniera per rimettere totalmente la loro responsabilità al di fuori di me) subiti nell'infanzia, i miei primi rapporti con l'altro sesso li ho avuti con dei parametri inadeguati relativi alla mia persona.
Ero troppo insicuro, anche se a volte per superare questo limite indossavo la maschera di chi è spavaldo.
Ho per esempio abbordato diverse volte ragazze che non conoscevo ma mi erano piaciute notandole a caso anche per la strada, lo facevo con i miei amici facendomi avanti io, poi però non avevo più interesse ad andare avanti, non ero affatto attratto da loro, volevo capire se potevo interessare o meno.
Contemporaneamente mi innamoravo ossessivamente di ragazze che mi rifiutavano o con cui le storie erano problematiche.
In questi pantani sono rimasto a lungo.
Fino a quando ho afferrato l'occasione di una situazione stabile, con una delle donne da cui ero molto attratto, sentimentalmente e fisicamente, in una relazione in cui potevo definire un mio valore soddisfacente. 
E' stato tanti anni fa. Ho un ricordo nebuloso delle altre donne, quelle con cui ho fatto qualcosa e quelle con cui non ho fatto niente ma sono comunque entrate nella mia vita: sono nomi, vaghe circostanze, ma mi sembra impossibile ora che abbia potuto nella mia vita avere tra le braccia un altro corpo diverso da quello di mia moglie.
Con il tradimento è crollato tutto, e il mio valore si è azzerato.
Anche la parte sessuale ha subito un colpo. Non solo mi son trovato a non avere memoria o abitudine al corpo di altre donne, ma mi sono visto rifiutato, per problemi suoi che spero trovino una cura adeguata, da mia moglie.
Se aggiungiamo che lo stress del periodo si era incanalato a livello fisico e che gli ultimi due o tre rapporti sessuali che ho avuto un annetto fa con mia moglie sono stati disastrosi, la mia insicurezza è _stata_ molto alta.
Ho scritto "stata" perché già da un po' sto facendo un lavoro di recupero del mio valore, di ridefinizione di me stesso escludendo le attribuzioni esterne che non siano costruttive, di recupero degli spazi miei, personali.
Che non vuol dire uscire con gli altri, non è questo il significato che attribuisco a quest'ultima affermazione: significa piuttosto definire ciò di cui ho bisogno e considerarlo non subordinato ai bisogni degli altri.
La parte sessuale invece è più complicata, perché cozza con parti di me che mi vogliono sincero e ligio a promesse, patti, impegni presi.
Detto proprio esplicitamente, avrei bisogno di risolverla recuperando l'intesa sessuale con mia moglie, ma finché lei non recupera la sua stabilità, se mai ce la farà, la vedo impossibile.
Sta di fatto che più passa il tempo e questa componente va a influenzare anche il resto.
Tradire è andare contro una gran parte di quello che ho sempre considerato "di valore", non potrei programmarlo, deciderlo a tavolino, dovrei trovarmici dentro, viverlo in maniera spontanea essendo attratto fortemente da una donna, in maniera che accada con incoscienza e con la minor ansia possibile.
Il che non è affatto molto probabile che succeda perché svicolo da quelle che potrebbero essere occasioni e perché comunque mi rende meno interessante. In genere le donne non vogliono prendersi troppa cura di un uomo, figuriamoci in un rapporto extraconiugale che si dovrebbe vivere con leggerezza.
Leggerezza che desidero anch'io, dopo anni di fatica, ma che non sono sicuro di poter dare fino in fondo.
E io in questo momento non ho bisogno di giustificazioni, ma di rassicurazioni. 
Spero di uscire da questa situazione. Spero che mia moglie ritrovi il suo equilibrio percorrendo questa strada che ha intrapreso recentemente, spero di riuscire a mia volta a ritrovarlo.
E' una speranza su cui però sto lavorando.
Poi non so prevedere il futuro, non ancora,  e tutto può succedere nel frattempo...


----------



## stany (12 Maggio 2017)

*Caro Danny*

Hai riassunto la tua storia "brevemente"; e ti ringrazio per averlo fatto. Serve più a te che a noi che leggiamo,per riconsiderare il percorso che hai fatto sino a qui,ma molto anche a me,e ad altri che si ritrovano nella tua storia.
Il sesso....purtroppo è un discrimine che ci porta o sottrae la sicurezza,la nostra identità.Purtroppo alla lunga condiziona tutto il resto.Spero di avere un terzo della tua costanza e volontà in futuro... Un abbraccio.


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Hai riassunto la tua storia "*brevemente*"; e ti ringrazio per averlo fatto. Serve più a te che a noi che leggiamo,per riconsiderare il percorso che hai fatto sino a qui,ma molto anche a me,e ad altri che si ritrovano nella tua storia.
> Il sesso....purtroppo è un discrimine che ci porta o sottrae la sicurezza,la nostra identità.Purtroppo alla lunga condiziona tutto il resto.Spero di avere un terzo della tua costanza e volontà in futuro... Un abbraccio.


Eh, quando voglio essere _conciso_ ci riesco bene...
(mi scuso per il lungo post, comunque. Non sono riuscito a condensare l'argomento, stavolta)
Un abbraccio anche a te.


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Attualmente non amo molto le risposte articolatissime perché credo che abbiano una funzione autoreferenziale inutile. Un tempo pensavo che aiutassero a capire se stessi rispondendo ad altri. Adesso mi pare che abbiano più la funzione di rafforzare i propri convincimenti (non sempre sani) e prevenire confutazioni che potrebbero destabilizzare.
> Invece penso che secche affermazioni che destabilizzino siano benefiche.
> E credo che il botta e risposta sia rivelatore.



Il caldo è in arrivo? Lo dicevo io autorefenziale, additato.
Sei scesa?


----------



## stany (12 Maggio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Eh, quando voglio essere _conciso_ ci riesco bene...
> (mi scuso per il lungo post, comunque. Non sono riuscito a condensare l'argomento, stavolta)
> Un abbraccio anche a te.


No anzi...nella relativa lunghezza,ma scorrevole, sei riuscito a condensare ciò che avevo letto in diversi interventi; sintomo di chiarezza,equilibrio,serenità (almeno cosi ti percepisco), di non essere ancora rassegnato e,questo, ti fa onore e  serve da stimolo per altri che invece ,come me, sono sull'orlo di gettare la spugna.


----------

